# Spring/Summer '09 Cowashing Challenge



## Eisani (Mar 20, 2009)

*Today is the first official day of our challenge. *

*To reiterate, the dates are from March 20th thru September 21st. I have requested the original thread be locked to avoid confusion *

***You do not have to change your regimen or routine in any way. If you shampoo once a week, that is still fine and actually a good idea if you're prone to buildup. *

***You can still cowash while in braids or weave, just be sure you're rinsing thoroughly. *

*Okay, here is a list of the participants:*

*Eisani*
*myxdchiik*
*SlantedEyezMiss2003*
*Kriolagirl*
*Chebaby*
*Honey-Dip*
*Miss_monae*
*trendsetta25*
*Shay72*
*Aggie*
*msMicaela*
*TrueQueen06*
*ChameleonChick*
*Lynnery*
*TexturedTresses*
*Bttrfly70*
*Toy*
*Naturefreegirl*
*Countrychickd*
*LunadeMiel*
*danigurl18*
*Determined22*
*Joanna721*
*Nice_Lady*
*Sharentu*
*JJamiah*
*Rosie8604*
***Sassy***
*Platinum*
*JuniePie*
*Kitten45*
*Poochie167*
*Keen*
*Charzboss*
*Mini_mimi*
*Sammy214*
*1969inthesunshine*
*Tyra*
*vslady*
*Checkmate!*
*Thaidreams*
*baby42*
*pinkchocolatedaisy*
*betteron2day*
*morehairplease*
*Simply_Kelz*
*addaboutmyhair*
*Prettylonghair*
*Je_Ne-Sais_Quoi*
*Soulie*
*mtmorg*
*cch24*
*lilsparkle825*
*nitavcc*
*SouthernStunner*
*Optimus_Prime*
*lawyer2be371*
*hairbrat_danni*
*RockCreak*
*2inspireU*
*Shana'*
*CocoSlim83*
*Butterfly08*
*ButterCaramel*
*naturalpride*
*SelfStyled*
*Mummysgirl*
*MCrzyGr*
*Ivy_Santolina*
*AmbyC92*
*Dapper*
*lacreolegurl*
*runrunrunner*
*CICI24*
*Amelia456*
*KarmelQT_2008*
*cherryhair123*
*cutiebe2*
*jreagins*
*qt_pie*
*~NanCeBoTwin~*
*Starronda*
*exubah*
*kimmy89*
*kels823*
*GeorgiaGurl*
*Closeout*
*shelly25*
*Summer79*
*evsbaby*
*Moniquenuss*
*MzPrince*
*AngelDoll*
*mscocoface*
*belledomnik*
*123ACTION*
*Manushka*
*Giggletush*
*janaq2003*
*sd_mylfd*
*daydreem2876*
*DaDragonPrincess*
*SouthernBeauty*
*JD2'd*
*carmeleyes81*
*AtlantaJJ*
*Sammy214*
*maddywoo13*
*Jaxhair*
*brebre928*


----------



## Eisani (Mar 20, 2009)

I cowashed this morning with Aussie Moist and wet bunned.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2009)

^^So scary I cowashed with Aussie Moist this morning and at this moment I am airdrying in a bun right now.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 20, 2009)

I cowashed this morning with V05 passion fruit with soy milk protein, I'm dc'ing right now with KeraCare Humecto, then I'm going to roller set.


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 20, 2009)

I ended up cowashing this morning with Hair One Olive and Giovanni direct leave-in and bunning.


----------



## Closeout (Mar 20, 2009)

I will be cowashing on Wednesday, I am not sure what conditioner I will be using(havent purchased one yet....


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 20, 2009)

Actually today is my wash day; I washed with nexxus therappe, Ahogee 2 minute and silk elements conditioner, I co-wash on tuesday! I am happy to say though, that through co-washing- it reversed the breakage from MT. I will update Tuesday when I co-Wash!


----------



## jreagins (Mar 20, 2009)

I will be co-washing tonight


----------



## Eisani (Mar 20, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> ^^So scary I cowashed with Aussie Moist this morning and at this moment I am airdrying in a bun right now.


 I guess great minds think alike or try to save the Hairveda .


----------



## Keen (Mar 20, 2009)

Deep cowashing right now  . Well I didn't shampoo even though I will add heat, I think that still qualify as cowash.


----------



## brebre928 (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought some Herbal Essences Hydralicious Conditioner lastnight and I can't wait to use it.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 20, 2009)

brebre928 said:


> I bout some Herbal Essences Hydralicious Conditioner lastnight and I can't wait to use it.


 Report back on how you like it. I haven't seen or heard a whole lot of reviews on this.\

ETA: No you did NOT take down the cute puppy for that yearbook pic  I did some of those and they were hilarious! JJ Fadd, all day.


----------



## brebre928 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll def. keep you posted on it. 

LOL, I had to much fun with these myself. This one is my fav...lol


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I guess great minds think alike or try to save the Hairveda .


 
 ! I am trying to expand my horizons when it comes to products.  I was starting to get bored with taking care of my hair which was scary to me.  I knew if I started buying more and trying new things that would keep me interested.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 20, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> ! I am trying to expand my horizons when it comes to products. I was starting to get bored with taking care of my hair which was scary to me. I knew if I started buying more and trying new things that would keep me interested.


 I haven't gotten bored so much as just settled in my ways. Yea I buy lots of products (I've actually done quite well this month and only bought a few things), but I just don't mess with my hair much. A lil lazy, but not really. Just doing what's required and nothing extra...


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 20, 2009)

Yay! I have been waiting for you to start this! Girl I have a whole bunch of bottles of cowash type conditioners. All the cheap ones are going first. I'll be back tonight after I cowash.


----------



## sharentu (Mar 20, 2009)

i cowashed this morning with AO Island Naturals.  my hair is in a bun.


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 20, 2009)

unfortunately i have to leave the challenge as my hair becomes more prone to tangles with the co-wash routine


----------



## Eisani (Mar 20, 2009)

^^Damn, we just started today! Best of luck to you and your hair.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 20, 2009)

sharentu said:


> i cowashed this morning with *AO Island* *Naturals*. my hair is in a bun.


 I cowashed with this the other day then used it as a leave in on soaking wet hair and applied a quarter size amount of JessiCurl Rockin Ringlets for a wash n go. My hair was so well defined and soft! I think I love that combo.


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey ladies,

I co-washed yesterday with Aussie Moist overnight. Love the results. Soft, supple hair!


----------



## Dposh167 (Mar 20, 2009)

i cowashed the other day with millcreek biotin conditioner. My leave-in was giovanni direct. I will prob. Be using more protein related conditioners for this challenge.


----------



## sharentu (Mar 20, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I cowashed with this the other day then used it as a leave in on soaking wet hair and applied a quarter size amount of JessiCurl Rockin Ringlets for a wash n go. My hair was so well defined and soft! I think I love that combo.


 
i am going to have to check out JessiCurl's products.  I used giovanni leave in afterwards.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Mar 20, 2009)

I am deep cowashing with Suave Coconut.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 20, 2009)

dont know if i mentioned it
 but i'm bumping my conditionings up to twice a week
 instead of once like i originally said

 sundays and tuesdays
 cleanse and dc day on fridays as usual


----------



## Nayna (Mar 20, 2009)

I got my hair straightened on Monday so I'll probably wash it out on Sunday cus once I go back to school and my dance class this hair won't last and I'll be looking like a madwoman, lol. I was looking at someone's post where they said they just squeeze the conditioner out but they don't rinse it out after a co-wash, do any of u try this?


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 20, 2009)

poochie167 said:


> i cowashed the other day with millcreek biotin conditioner. My leave-in was giovanni direct. *I will* prob. *Be using *more *protein related conditioners for this challenge.*




me too poochie . I will do my first cw tomorrow after I come from the gym.


----------



## Poranges (Mar 20, 2009)

Yay! I decided I'm gonna co-wash 2x weekly...and if I cant manage that at least once.
My conditioners are gonna be:
V05 Strawberries & Cream
Suave Coconut
Herbal Essences LTR

I'm gonna air dry with every co-wash! YAY to this challenge.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 20, 2009)

My next cowash will be wednesday next week, and I will airdry my hair.


----------



## cch24 (Mar 20, 2009)

i'm transitioning, and cowashing every night. i just started two weeks ago (i'm 23 weeks post) and i have a three day rotation.

day 1- aubrey organics gpb
day 2- deep condition and cowash
day 3- cowash with aussie moist

i damp bun after using healthy hair butter to moisturize and coconut oil to seal.


----------



## thaidreams (Mar 20, 2009)

I just co-washed with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner and Aubrey Organics Jojoba Oil Conditioner.


----------



## lowridin76 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm going to be cowashing tonight using Suave Tropical coconut. It's really been making my hair feel awesome


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 20, 2009)

Cowashed with Herbal essences HH


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 21, 2009)

I co washed yesterday


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2009)

Okay I finally got all the condishes I wanted to try out. So here is my plan:

Cowash: 3x/wk
Staple:  Hairveda's Moist 24/7
Other Moisturizing Condishes:  Aussie Moist, TJ's Nourish Spa, Patene's Nature Fusion, Various V05's, AOHSR (may still add Oyin Honey Hemp and Shescentit stuff)
Protein Condishes:  JASON Biotin, AO GPB, Hairveda's Moist PRO (may still add Millcreek)


----------



## Summer79 (Mar 21, 2009)

I cowashed lastnight with sauve Orchid Petals......love that stuff.  Not sure what tonight will be


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 21, 2009)

For this challenge, my first co-wash will be tomorrow (Sunday).  It's still cold outside so I plan to co-wash only 2x's per week (Wednesday/Sunday).  As the weather warms, I will increase the co-washing as appropriate.  Currently, I use LongHairDontCare's idea of mixing Ayurvedic herbs with a conditioner to co-wash.  I finish each co-wash with an ACV rinse then apply Cetaphil Moisturizing Skin cream as my leave-in.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 21, 2009)

Cowashed today with my Hair One olive oil conditioner and followed up Trader Joes Conditioner- the minty one.


----------



## Charz (Mar 21, 2009)

Co-washed with suave milk and honey conditioner. Yay!


----------



## AngelDoll (Mar 21, 2009)

I cowashed yesterday with GVP Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## Duff (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm in.  just cowashed with Lekair Cholestrol and wet bunned.  put a little castor oil on my ends and edges.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 21, 2009)

I cowashed last nite w/Suave Refreshing Waterfall Mist but I had to cowash again this morning 

DC'd on dry hair w/KBB Luscious Locks then cw'd w/Hairveda Moist CP. LTR leave in/Afroveda Whipped Shea-Amla butter to moisturize, JBCO to seal. Wet bunned.


----------



## countrychickd (Mar 21, 2009)

I cowashed yesterday with Aussie Moist and I airdryed in a bun. Soft hair.  I notice that the more moisturized my hair is, the more it sheds.  Anyone notice anything similar?


----------



## janaq2003 (Mar 21, 2009)

I cowashed on Thursday.. can I count it?


----------



## daydreem2876 (Mar 21, 2009)

i am going to do my first cowash next week with GVP conditioning balm.  I was wondering has anyone tried Porsys products? They have a well balancing conditioner and a deep conditioner. I have seen this at Marshall's and it is a plant, algae based product and it seems interesting.  If no one else has tried it guess I may be the first!


----------



## daydreem2876 (Mar 21, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> I cowashed yesterday with Aussie Moist and I airdryed in a bun. Soft hair.  I notice that the more moisturized my hair is, the more it sheds.  Anyone notice anything similar?



Mine did until I switched to the GVP hydrating balm


----------



## Eisani (Mar 21, 2009)

CocoSlim83 said:


> I was looking at someone's post where they said they just squeeze the conditioner out but they don't rinse it out after a co-wash, do any of u try this?


I do this all the time or only partially rinse out the conditioner. Other times I'll rinse it out completely then add more conditioner as a leave in


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 21, 2009)

I cowashed with HE Dangerously Straight and coconut oil this morning.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 21, 2009)

I've been seeing that ProSys stuff since summer in TJ Maxx but can never bring myself to purchase. Not sure why...I think it's something in the ingredients, but I'l have to look again. 





daydreem2876 said:


> i am going to do my first cowash next week with GVP conditioning balm.  I was wondering has anyone tried Porsys products? They have a well balancing conditioner and a deep conditioner. I have seen this at Marshall's and it is a plant, algae based product and it seems interesting.  If no one else has tried it guess I may be the first!


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 22, 2009)

Dang, now I have a decision to make. Rollerset challenge or cowash challenge?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 22, 2009)

I washed today with poo because i had buildup from all the cw'ing I do.  I will cowash tomorrow then try the aloe vera gelly I bought


----------



## daydreem2876 (Mar 22, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I've been seeing that ProSys stuff since summer in TJ Maxx but can never bring myself to purchase. Not sure why...I think it's something in the ingredients, but I'l have to look again.



I have been feeling the same way but I am feeling experimental .  I notice ingredients like sea kelp and green algae.  The DC is a protien based conditioner but I was a little nervous about it. *Can you tell I have been eyeing this stuff.  If I come across it again I will pick it up and see what play around with it.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok so on friday I cowashed with WEN and even DC with WEN airdryed.

Sunday I cowashed in box braids with Moist 24/4.  This will be what I use to cowash with while in braids.  It doesnt provied enough slip for my 27 week loose hair.  So I got to use it up, I bought the gallon size 24/7 so I will be using it for awhile.


----------



## cch24 (Mar 22, 2009)

i cowashed last night with Ao GPB and did an ACV rinse. i'll be deep conditioning with aussie 3 min miracle and coconut oil, then cowashing with aussie moist tonight.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 22, 2009)

I cowashed with AOHSR last night. I see what the hype is about. The smell isn't all that and it's so thick I got a headache getting it out of the bottle but it is a BIG FAT HIT for me. I had just done a deep conditioning with a protein concoction. My hair felt strong but a little dry. I put the AOHSR and instantly my hair felt moist, silky, and it had slip. It's a keeper.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Mar 22, 2009)

Cowashed last night with HE Body Envy.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 22, 2009)

Decisions, decisions...some ppl do both. Just sayin 



Nefertiti21 said:


> Dang, now I have a decision to make. Rollerset challenge or cowash challenge?


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 22, 2009)

i was thinking of setting (well, with flexirods) every other week on condition day. 

wear my twists curly one week 
and then pin them away the next week

i also think i'm going to change my conditioning days back to once a week. lol.  i know i knoooooooow


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 22, 2009)

just co washed with TJ nourish Spa


----------



## Aggie (Mar 22, 2009)

I am currently 8 weeks post relaxer and I am stretching my relaxer out a little longer this time around and think that this would really make it easier for me to stretch beyond my usual 10-12 weeks so Eisani, please add me, I'm in.


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Mar 22, 2009)

CWing tonight with ICI Tea Tree antiseptic condish and castor oil.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 22, 2009)

Co washing is awesome! I'm not in the challenge, but I co wash daily. I also think that is why my hair is growing so well. My hair just loves water.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 22, 2009)

NatrlChallenge said:


> Co washing is awesome! I'm not in the challenge, but I co wash daily. I also think that is why my hair is growing so well. *My hair just loves water*.



I agree, my hair loves water too.  I wish I could co-wash daily but my hair takes too long to dry.   My NG is so much stronger now since I gave up shampoo and added co-washing to my hair care regimen.  LHCF has helped me to fall in love with my hair.


----------



## Poranges (Mar 22, 2009)

DC with alter ego garlic and co-washed with suave tropical coconut, my hair is happy.


----------



## Amelia456 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a quick question.  I have hard water and I was wondering whether it was safe for me to cowash several times a week?


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Mar 22, 2009)

Cowashed today with HE Body Envy.


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 22, 2009)

I cowashed with Suave Humectant mixed with castor oil this morning.


----------



## Charz (Mar 22, 2009)

Co washed with Millcreek Botanicals the Jojoba one.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 22, 2009)

Please add me, I'm doing this already in braids.

ETA:
I used henna last night and I DCed overnight.


----------



## Dposh167 (Mar 22, 2009)

Amelia456 said:


> I have a quick question. I have hard water and I was wondering whether it was safe for me to cowash several times a week?


 
do a search on water filters...or filters you can clamp onto your shower head. Some people also use gallons of distilled water if they don't trust their own


----------



## Dposh167 (Mar 22, 2009)

i dc'ed with Banana Brulee' last night. i was too lazy to rinse it out so its still in my hair.

when i rinse it out i will use a little Millcreek Henna conditioner


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 22, 2009)

i conditioned today with a mix of vo5 strawberries and cream, vo5 vanilla mint tea and ao white camellia.  

covered it up with plastic while i showered
then rinsed


----------



## countrychickd (Mar 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I cowashed with AOHSR last night. I see what the hype is about. The smell isn't all that and it's so thick I got a headache getting it out of the bottle but it is a BIG FAT HIT for me. I had just done a deep conditioning with a protein concoction. My hair felt strong but a little dry. I put the AOHSR and instantly my hair felt moist, silky, and it had slip. It's a keeper.


 
Thanks so much for this review.  I just got mine, and I hope to have similar results.  I'm going to DC with this tomorrow.  Thanks again!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 22, 2009)

Did my first cw tonight with VO5 citrus something conditioner.


----------



## Moniquenuss (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok so I took out my weave yesterday and washed with CON the old green lable and conditioned with silicon mix. Im gonna up my cowashes to 2-3 times a week. That weave really dried my hair out and it came out in clumps last night ! Oh well its a lesson learned


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 22, 2009)

poochie167--I am loving that bun!!


----------



## Eisani (Mar 22, 2009)

Amelia456 said:


> I have a quick question.  I have hard water and I was wondering whether it was safe for me to cowash several times a week?


I have hard water and haven't had any problems cowashing several times a week. Most often I do my final rinse w/distilled water, but if you use a  chelating shampoo every once in a while, it will remove the mineral deposits from your hair. I prefer to chelate instead clarify simply because chelating works down to the cortex to remove build up while clarifiers only work over the surface of the hair strand. HTH!


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 23, 2009)

Yesterday, was deep condition day. I shampooed with Designer Touch moisterizing shampoo. deep con with ORS replenshing. Giovanni Direct leave in and coconut butter with Shikaki oil and bunned.


----------



## brebre928 (Mar 23, 2009)

Friday night I did my first co-wash with the Herbal Essences Hydralicious and another conditioner. I liked it....annnnd I made my first bun


----------



## Eisani (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ Congrats


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay, so all I do is mostly co-wash. Can I join this challenge please? I'm addicted to challenges, but that's a good thing because they get me committing to doing good by my hair. What are the rules/requirements? Looked at the first post but no details as such.....


----------



## Eisani (Mar 23, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Okay, so all I do is mostly co-wash. Can I join this challenge please? I'm addicted to challenges, but that's a good thing because they get me committing to doing good by my hair. What are the rules/requirements? Looked at the first post but no details as such.....


 There aren't a bunch of rules, that's why there isn't much in the first post . Simply cowash for 6 months consistently, however many times per week you deem appropriate for your hair and schedule and check in with what you used and how your hair responded. That's it!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 23, 2009)

Co-washed braids after my morning run with Trader Joe's NS - Did Elucence leave-in, sealed with Cocasta oil - used MT scalp treatment


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 23, 2009)

forgot to say that i really liked this weeks condition. 

like i said, i used vo5 strawberries & cream, vo5 vanilla mint tea and aubrey organics white camellia.  went on smooth, rinsed out great...my hair felt really good.

i put some lustrasilk shea&mango on as a leave in, some avocado butter
and then i flexirodded my twists


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 23, 2009)

cw today after workout with V05 split end conditioner.


----------



## sharentu (Mar 23, 2009)

cw with ORS conditioner, giovanni leave-in


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 23, 2009)

Yesterday I co-washed with conditioner mixed with shikakai, aritha and amla powders along with oil.  I used it after rinsing out a hendigo mix and before a moisturizing DC.  Final rinsed with an ACV and tea mixture.  Detangled with Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship in my hair.  Braided my hair to air dry.  This morning it was still damp.  I didn't like the way my edges felt but the rest of my hair was still soft.  Wet my hands and smoothed the water onto my edges then applied Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream to edges and ends.  Styled hair in a protective bun.  Hair is now dry and soft.  So far the Cetaphil beats the Herbal Essence.  I have a lot of different conditioners which I plan on using and not buying any more.  Trying to narrow down to staples.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 23, 2009)

Added salt to my Keracare Humecto and co-washed with that. It got super watery after I added the salt....freaky so the only thing I can do with it now is co-wash with it.


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 23, 2009)

I have no clue what I am cowashing with because I put a bunch of cheapie conditioners in my gallon size container that has a large pump on it.

But I am cowashing!   The days that I don't, I just place my head under the shower head real quick to get it moist.


----------



## A856 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ivy Santolina said:


> For this challenge, my first co-wash will be tomorrow (Sunday). It's still cold outside so I plan to co-wash only 2x's per week (Wednesday/Sunday). As the weather warms, I will increase the co-washing as appropriate. Currently, I use LongHairDontCare's idea of mixing Ayurvedic herbs with a conditioner to co-wash. I finish each co-wash with an ACV rinse then apply Cetaphil Moisturizing Skin cream as my leave-in.


 
Which powders are you mixing with your condish?!?!?


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 23, 2009)

think i might try ao gpb in the mix next condition session!

we'll see how that one goes.


----------



## Closeout (Mar 23, 2009)

I did my first cowash today!!! I used Suave Tropical Coconut, came out good!!


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Mar 23, 2009)

Can I get into the Challenge, I'm just shampooed today, but I will cowash for now until whenever.....I want to give co-washing another chance......so for the spring and summer right? What are the rules?


----------



## betteron2day (Mar 23, 2009)

Today I washed with AG Hair moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 23, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I have hard water and haven't had any problems cowashing several times a week. Most often I do my final rinse w/distilled water, but if you use a *chelating shampoo every once in a while*, it will remove the mineral deposits from your hair. I prefer to chelate instead clarify simply because chelating works down to the cortex to remove build up while clarifiers only work over the surface of the hair strand. HTH!


 
What chelating shampoos would you recommend?

I cowashed with VO5 with Milk Proteins some fruity smelling one.  Then did a ACV rinse before DCing with Mizani Moisturefuze mix.  I retwised the front with it on and it felt soft but there was some breakage  and the expected shedding.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 23, 2009)

Cowashed with VO5 Strawberries and cream tonight. My hair is in like 10 plaits and will be until the end of the week.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 24, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> I have no clue what I am cowashing with because I put a bunch of cheapie conditioners in my gallon size container that has a large pump on it.
> 
> But I am cowashing!  *The days that I don't, I just place my head under the shower head real quick to get it moist*.


 That's what I did this morning. I was rushing and didn't have time to do a whole lot.



Closeout said:


> I did my first cowash today!!! I used Suave Tropical Coconut, came out good!!


 Good to hear/see 



SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> Can I get into the Challenge, I'm just shampooed today, but I will cowash for now until whenever.....I want to give co-washing another chance......so for the spring and summer right? What are the rules?


 Yep, you can join  The dates are in the first post. No real rules, just cowash regularly and report what you used and how your hair responded.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> What chelating shampoos would you recommend?
> 
> I cowashed with VO5 with Milk Proteins some fruity smelling one.  Then did a ACV rinse before DCing with Mizani Moisturefuze mix.  I retwised the front with it on and it felt soft but there was some breakage  and the expected shedding.


A cheap but effective chelating poo is ORS Creamy Aloe. This is the only one I use. I f/u w/a moisturizing poo because my hair tends to be on the dry side then cowash and/or dc w/a moisturizing conditioner. How much protein are you currently using? Trying to figure out the cause of breakage, want to make sure you have the right balance of moisture and protein.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 24, 2009)

Eisani said:


> There aren't a bunch of rules, that's why there isn't much in the first post . Simply cowash for 6 months consistently, however many times per week you deem appropriate for your hair and schedule and check in with what you used and how your hair responded. That's it!



Sweet! Nice and easy. Okay, I'm in. Will start updating with my next co-wash. Thanks Eisani for replying!


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> *Added salt to my Keracare Humecto and co-washed with that.* It got super watery after I added the salt....freaky so the only thing I can do with it now is co-wash with it.



Salt? Why? Is salt good for hair? I thought it dried out hair via osmosis etc? Please educate a sista ignorant of the goodness of salt to hair.......


----------



## soulie (Mar 24, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Salt? Why? Is salt good for hair? I thought it dried out hair via osmosis etc? Please educate a sista ignorant of the goodness of salt to hair.......


 

Here you go:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=262381&highlight=mojo


----------



## jreagins (Mar 24, 2009)

Isnt deep co-washing when you leave the conditioner in for a while on dry hair (pre-poo) and then just rinse? 

If so, thats what im doing... Steam Treating with Aussie Moist (45 minutes)... then im going to detangle and rinse, seal with EVOO, and twist... next co-wash on thursday (hopefully with Mane n Tail). My hair LOVES protien so I hope it likes MnT... we shall see...


----------



## kriolagirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Please count me in! I'm already co-washing twice a week so this is definitely a challenge I can stick to.  

My conditioners of choice are Pantene R&N and Silk Elements Olive Oil.  I plan on adding Trader Joe's Nourish Spa to the mix as well.  I've put myself on a budget so I'm not allowed to buy new products until I've used up what I have.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 24, 2009)

I cowashed this morning with AO GPB. Bunned it up and came to work.


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 24, 2009)

I cowashed with HE Dangerously Straight mixed with coconut oil.


----------



## daydreem2876 (Mar 24, 2009)

i did my first cowash today so far so good.  I have decided that I will air dry my hair in a wet bun or pony tail on days that I cowash which will be through the week since thats when go to the gym.  Also I am going to use some stuff up so I can start fresh with new product.  so here is what I did today

prepoo: w/dry, flaky scalp oil recipe suggested to me here + HB carrot cholesterol conditioner

Then I went to the gym and worked out for an hour+... my butt hurts 

cowash: garnier length and strength + baking soda, then garnier fortifyng conditioner, then GVP hydrating balm

Leave-ins: Infusium 23 + salerm 21 + kemi oyl

So far so good, I will update when it is dry


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 24, 2009)

A-Yannie said:


> Which powders are you mixing with your condish?!?!?



I mixed 3 different powders in my mix of conditioners (Shikakai - 1 part, Amla - 2 parts, Aritha - 4 parts)  This ratio is a lot stronger than intended.  I initially added 1 Tbs of powder to 1/4 cup of conditioner.  At first, it was okay then I noticed as I used it more my hair didn't feel as nice.  

Since then I now add 1 Tbs powder to 3/4 cup of conditioner and 1/4 cup of oil like EVOO.  This mixture works for me.  I made a huge batch so it will be a while before I make more.  

If I had to do all over again.  I would have started with one powder, like Brahmi, and experimented with combinations one co-wash at a time to see which combination I liked best.

HTH.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Mar 24, 2009)

Cowashed with Suave coconut then sealed with Hairveda shealoe mousse. So far so good.


----------



## baby42 (Mar 24, 2009)

I just conwash now i am DCING going to do this 2x a week tue/sat so far so good then i going to air dry use my hair butter  to  mois with redo braids if i have too . seal with oil then i am done.


----------



## lowridin76 (Mar 24, 2009)

I cowashed yesterday. It wasn't planned, but I was at a friend's house and didn't have all of my usual supplies. I used Garnier Fructis Color shield conditioner mixed with tea tree oil. It was okay considering it's different from what I normally use.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 24, 2009)

Ivy Santolina said:


> I mixed 3 different powders in my mix of conditioners (*Shikakai - 1 part, Amla - 2 parts, Aritha *- 4 parts) This ratio is a lot stronger than intended. I initially added 1 Tbs of powder to 1/4 cup of conditioner. At first, it was okay then I noticed as I used it more my hair didn't feel as nice.
> 
> Since then I *now add 1 Tbs powder to 3/4 cup of conditioner and 1/4 cup of oil like EVOO. *This mixture works for me. I made a huge batch so it will be a while before I make more.
> 
> ...


 Even with the adjusted ratios, this combo doesn't strip your hair? Aritha and Shikakai both are such deep cleansers, I'd be worried about it drying my hair out, even if being used in conditioner. Let us know about tweaks you make to your recipe!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 24, 2009)

can i join?

i will be co washing with vo5 passion fruit smoothie and rollersetting. i will probably do this twice a week. i wont start co washing daily and wet bunning until it gets really hot here.


----------



## Poranges (Mar 24, 2009)

This challenge has me addicted, off to co-wash......again!


----------



## Eisani (Mar 24, 2009)

chebaby said:


> can i join?
> 
> i will be co washing with vo5 passion fruit smoothie and rollersetting. i will probably do this twice a week. i wont start co washing daily and wet bunning until it gets really hot here.


 Of course! I know you have plenty of stuff to use up anyway


----------



## Summer79 (Mar 24, 2009)

123ACTION said:


> This challenge has me addicted, off to co-wash......again!


 

I know exactly what you mean!  I thought I was addicted already but now it's a mission lol!  It's been HE LTR for the past few days sealed with castor oil....................I :heart2: castor oil


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 24, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> I cowashed with HE Dangerously Straight mixed with coconut oil.


 
I tried this last week, it was pretty good.  I actually bought it for my daughers hair, but thought I'd try it out...


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 24, 2009)

i really cant figure out how often i want to do this.

i'm so indecisive.

i think i'm excited that i felt successful about my last condition...


----------



## myxdchiick (Mar 24, 2009)

Eisani said:


> *Today is the first official day of our challenge. *
> 
> *To reiterate, the dates are from March 20th thru September 21st. I have requested the original thread be locked to avoid confusion *
> 
> ...



Is it too late to join the challenge?


----------



## cch24 (Mar 24, 2009)

just cowashed with aubrey's gpb. i really love this conditioner.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 25, 2009)

Ivy Santolina said:


> I mixed 3 different powders in my mix of conditioners (Shikakai - 1 part, Amla - 2 parts, Aritha - 4 parts)  This ratio is a lot stronger than intended.  I initially added 1 Tbs of powder to 1/4 cup of conditioner.  At first, it was okay then I noticed as I used it more my hair didn't feel as nice.
> 
> Since then I now add 1 Tbs powder to 3/4 cup of conditioner and 1/4 cup of oil like EVOO.  This mixture works for me.  I made a huge batch so it will be a while before I make more.





Eisani said:


> *Even with the adjusted ratios, this combo doesn't strip your hair? Aritha and Shikakai both are such deep cleansers*, I'd be worried about it drying my hair out, even if being used in conditioner. Let us know about tweaks you make to your recipe!



You're right, they are deep cleansers.  That's why I tweaked the original mixture by adding more conditioner and oil.  My hair didn't like the original combination.  Along with pre-pooing the night before co-washing and a moisturizing DC once a week this mixture works well with my hair.  I've been using it for a while now and my hair hasn't complained yet.

I even used it to co-wash out my Hendigo treatment last Sunday and my hair felt soft.  I still moisturized DC'd though b/c my hair loves it.  BTW - I don't add oil to my hendigo mixtures, but I do add moisturizing powders like irish moss, marshmallow root, and/or bringaraj.  

Last Wednesday I co-washed with the mixture and final rinsed with an ACV rinse.  I didn't DC.  My hair stayed soft.  I have hard water too.  It's very high in calcium-carbonate and leaves a white film in my shower.  That's why I do the ACV rinse - to not only close my cuticle but to get the calcium deposits off of my hair.

I don't plan on changing this combo for a while because I have a lot of it to use up.  However, if my hair starts complaining, I'll let y'all know how I tweaked it to make it work again.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 25, 2009)

runrunrunner said:


> i really cant figure out how often i want to do this.
> 
> i'm so indecisive.
> 
> i think i'm excited that i felt successful about my last condition...


 Just do what you feel is best. You'll fall into your routine soon enough lol.


Ivy Santolina said:


> You're right, they are deep cleansers. That's why I tweaked the original mixture by adding more conditioner and oil. My hair didn't like the original combination. Along with pre-pooing the night before co-washing and a moisturizing DC once a week this mixture works well with my hair. I've been using it for a while now and my hair hasn't complained yet.
> 
> I even used it to co-wash out my Hendigo treatment last Sunday and my hair felt soft. I still moisturized DC'd though b/c my hair loves it. BTW - I don't add oil to my hendigo mixtures, but I do add moisturizing powders like irish moss, marshmallow root, and/or bringaraj.
> 
> ...


 Cool! You know I never thought about adding irish moss or marshmallow root to my henna. That's a good idea. 

*Myxdchiik *it's not too late to join the challenge. Just jump on board!


----------



## Eisani (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh yea, cowashed last night w/Hairveda Moist CP. Put my hair in about 20 twists using Afroveda Hemp Seed Lock, Twist n Roll butter. My hair is ridiculously soft! Almost too soft, like on it's way to turning fluffy/frizzy because of the rain, but I love it.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 25, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Cool! You know I never thought about adding irish moss or marshmallow root to my henna. That's a good idea.



Thanks.  I got the idea from Lita on the Natural Living Forum in the "The Bomb of all natural conditioners & moisturizers" thread.  



Lita said:


> Hi! You Can Put 5 Teaspoons Of Irish Moss & 3 Tablespoons Of Honey,1 Teaspoon Of EVOO To Your Mix. Put Plastic Cap On For 45min to 1 Hour With Heat. Rince Out With Cheap Conditioner (V05). Use AOHSR To Deep Conditione.Good Luck. Happy Hair Growing!



Some people add the irish moss to their co-wash to add moisture and slip.  I haven't tried that though.


----------



## thaidreams (Mar 25, 2009)

I co-washed last night with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa and Aubrey's Jojoba & Aloe Vera Conditioners.  After that I applied Kinky Curly's Leave In and braided my hair up for the night.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 25, 2009)

cw this morning after shampooing. I deep conditioned overnight and shampooing and cw this morning and really like the results so far.


----------



## jreagins (Mar 25, 2009)

I co-washed this a.m. with Vo5 sage and blacberry. I finally got some MnT so I'll use that in the morning. Wish me luck! I hope my hair likes MnT...


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 25, 2009)

jreagins said:


> I co-washed this a.m. with *Vo5 sage and blacberry*. I finally got some MnT so I'll use that in the morning. Wish me luck! I hope my hair likes MnT...


 

Okay where did you find the sage blackberry one at? I guess I could just add some sage EO to a condish but I wanted to try that. Well last night I cowashed with Suave Berry Smoothie mixed with a tea.


----------



## Moniquenuss (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok so I cowashed last night with ummmmm.... everything in my bin I just mixed most of it in a bottle and then went to town! Im trying to use up all the conditioner. I also did a semi DC with Aussie 3 min and silicon mix. I think I will wash on friday and henna on saturday


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 25, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Okay where did you find the sage blackberry one at? I guess I could just add some sage EO to a condish but I wanted to try that. Well last night I cowashed with Suave Berry Smoothie mixed with a tea.


 
You didn't ask me  but I have some also and I got it from CVS.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 25, 2009)

DC'ing on dry hair with V05 passion fruit with soy milk protein (mixed some coconut oil and vatika frosting).....after going to co wash with HE Dangerously Straight and DC with KeraCare Humecto....I'm going to airdry.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 25, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Just do what you feel is best. You'll fall into your routine soon enough lol.
> QUOTE]
> 
> yeah, i'll probably just go with the flow.
> ...


----------



## Eisani (Mar 25, 2009)

runrunrunner said:


> yeah, i'll probably just go with the flow.
> so i dont drive myself crazy
> 
> some weeks it might be once
> ...


  that's me too. I just did twists for a twist out last night so I may not be cowashing again until Sunday or Monday depending on how my hair holds up.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 25, 2009)

i wasnt ever a fan of the condition washing thing
 when i first became natural, i did it daily
 because i was having trouble finding something
 that would moisturize my hair

 but i felt like the condition washing thing wasnt helping as much as i wanted it to

 but now that i've started doing this again,
 i think the key for me was finding the right conditioner/conditioner mixes


----------



## Odd One (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi! this is my first update in this challenge
Lol i dont know what to say since i cowashing EVERY day! i love it BUT i think it might give me some flakes  (have you guys seen that other thread)

and ive been using herbal essences conditioner and they are HEAVY.. since i cowash sooo much im thinkin about moving to a lighter brand...like suave (and they are on special at my zellers...yes those are excuses to buy some more conditioners!!)


----------



## Eisani (Mar 25, 2009)

^^Anything w/cones could potentially cause flakes/build up. You can switch or alternate conditioners, but also make sure you're getting in a good shampoo once a week or bi-weekly (depending on how often you cowash) to combat the issue.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2009)

This morning I did a 5 minute co wash with my Nioxin Intensive Therapy Weightless Reconstructive Masque followed by a cowash of Suave Humectant. I think I need to use some porosity control because my hair is feeling a little unsmooth...I will be 9 weeks post my last relaxer tomorrow and have quite a bit of new growth.


----------



## Nayna (Mar 25, 2009)

Tonight I'll probably co-wash with Giovanni super silky or the 50/50.  I never paid cones or anything like that any mind but now that I started using a cone-free conditioner I see the difference totally, and even without cones it still gives a nice slip, I love to try different stuff but I think I actually found a staple, ugh!  lol


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 25, 2009)

add me *pretty please*!!!!!! i've experienced a good amount of growth but it feels like my hair can not live with out a weave....i tried braiding it in one big cornrow on sunday and all i felt was rips and tears 
i need to retain every strand and make my hair stronger!


----------



## MsChelle (Mar 25, 2009)

checking in....i just did a co-wash with aussie moist (hair feel ahhh-mazing!), applied garnier sleek & shine leave in, sealed with coconut oil (which i am now in love with) and air dried.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 26, 2009)

I skipped my co-wash last night.  By the time I got dinner cooked and helped my son with his homework it was too late to start.  I didn't want to keep the family up with my loud soft bonnet dryer.  Plus - this cold, wet, dreary weather has me down and tired.  I'll be back on track this weekend.  Hopefully, I'll get my mid-week co-wash done next week.  I love co-washing my hair.

I see a few posts where some people have discovered hair product staples during their co-washing experiences.  Congrats!


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm a lurker because I'm not sure if I can make updates in this thread as often as I should. I cowash 1ce - 2ce a week (HE HH or Suave Humectress(almost finished, I'll have to wait till I go to the U.S. to restock on this)) and just tried out cleaning my scalp with conditioner mixed with brown sugar (so far so good!)

*I am learning a lot from you ladies*.... e.g. I will start cowashing with Aphogee 2 min reconstructor (or another light protein) every other week.

Good luck and I'll be back to lurk some more


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 26, 2009)

Cowashed last night with Hair-One cleansing conditioner, giovanni leave-in, avocado butter and coconut oil w/skikakai oil to seal and bunned.


----------



## jreagins (Mar 26, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Okay where did you find the sage blackberry one at? I guess I could just add some sage EO to a condish but I wanted to try that. Well last night I cowashed with Suave Berry Smoothie mixed with a tea.


 

at my local grocer it was .99 too.


----------



## sharentu (Mar 26, 2009)

cowashed yesterday with elucence mbc. i also left giovanni direct leave in con on hair. didnt cowash this morning, will be washing my hair tonight.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Mar 26, 2009)

Count me in please!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay, this morning I did an experiment. I put 3/4oz each of aloe oil, shikakai oil and JBCO in a color applicator bottle and heated it up for 30 seconds in the microwave, then squeezed it through my scalp and over my hair. I scritched my scalp for 3 minutes and put on a plastic cap. I then mixed 3 TBS each of brahmi and kalpi tone powders with 5 TBS of Miss Key 10 in 1 conditioner, 2 oz shikakai oil and a little hot distilled water and mixed into a very thick paste. After mixing I added it to my pre-oiled hair and scalp and let sit for 2 hours, 1 hour was under the dryer, 1 without. 

I proceeded to wash it out under the shower and I kid you not, that mixture was so so soft even as it was washing out. I almost didn't need to cowash it out, but I did anyway with some v05 Free Me Freesia. My hair is still extremely soft from the paste. Now bare in mind, I am 9 weeks post my last relaxer and was a little hesitant at first to use the paste, but I am so glad I did this now. I truly believe it was because I pre-heated the oil before adding to my hair and added more heat under the dryer. Hope this helps some relaxer stretchers.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Mar 26, 2009)

Worked out this morning, then co washed with Suave coconut. Ehh...Not in love with it. But what I am in love with is Hairveda's 24/7 conditioner.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay, this morning I did an experiment. I put 3/4oz each of aloe oil, shikakai oil and JBCO in a color applicator bottle and heated it up for 30 seconds in the microwave, then squeezed it through my scalp and over my hair. I scritched my scalp for 3 minutes and put on a plastic cap. I then mixed 3 TBS each of brahmi and kalpi tone powders with 5 TBS of Miss Key 10 in 1 conditioner, 2 oz shikakai oil and a little hot distilled water and mixed into a very thick paste. After mixing I added it to my pre-oiled hair and scalp and let sit for 2 hours, 1 hour was under the dryer, 1 without.
> 
> I proceeded to wash it out under the shower and I kid you not, that mixture was so so soft even as it was washing out. I almost didn't need to cowash it out, but I did anyway with some v05 Free Me Freesia. My hair is still extremely soft from the paste. Now bare in mind, I am 9 weeks post my last relaxer and was a little hesitant at first to use the paste, but I am so glad I did this now. I truly believe it was because I pre-heated the oil before adding to my hair and added more heat under the dryer. Hope this helps some relaxer stretchers.


 Minus the 10 in 1 (for me anyway), this mix sounds delish !


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 26, 2009)

qt_pie said:


> But what I am in love with is Hairveda's 24/7 conditioner.


I've been hyping this one for awhile now  !


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 26, 2009)

I plan to cowash either tonight or in the morning.  It just depends how I feel.  I have cowashed twice this week and I noticed my hair is laying down flatter.  Now it was doing well before but I just feel like it is flatter.  I'm 12 weeks post with a forest going on under there so that's saying something.  What have I done different:  upped the cowashing to 3x/wk and included a cowash with a protein condish at least one of those times.  I also have been doing some mixing of condishes.  I think all of that is helping.  I may be able to stretch for 6 months after all.  Well let me at least get to May 1st (17 weeks--which I've done before) and decide from there.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 26, 2009)

definitely will be conditioning on sunday. 

cleanse and dc on friday...i'll pin my ends away for the weekend

then i'll condition on sunday night and do another curly set on my twists for the work week.


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 26, 2009)

I used Aussie Moist conditioner today.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 26, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> I used Aussie Moist conditioner today.


 Your hair is growing nicely Dapper!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Minus the 10 in 1 (for me anyway), this mix sounds delish !


 
I don't really like this conditioner either Eisani, but I need to use it up and I'm glad I found a way to use that actually works for me. I typically use Tresemme Remoisturizing Conditioner or Lustrasilk Cholesterol with Mango for mixing with my powders.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 26, 2009)

i pre poo'd and co washed last night. i co washed with vo5 passion fruit smoothie mixed with evoo and honey.

i only hair 4 bottles of vo5 leeft and none of them are passion fruit smoothie so this weekend i gotta stock up.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 26, 2009)

i have some hairveda moist condition pro that i forgot all about. i need to use it up before it goes bad so i gues i will use it the next time i co wash which will be friday night.


----------



## Dee_33 (Mar 26, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i pre poo'd and co washed last night. i co washed with *vo5 passion fruit smoothie* mixed with evoo and honey.
> 
> i only hair 4 bottles of vo5 leeft and none of them are passion fruit smoothie so this weekend i gotta stock up.


 

I just picked this up, I love the smell, is it good for co-washes?  I also got the Vanilla Mint vo5.  Oh also have you used the honeydew melon one?  It smells delish but I wonder how it'd be for co-washes.

TIA


----------



## GeorgiaGurl (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey ladies!! Just checkin it. I cowashed

Monday-Moist 24/7 with Avosoya oil 
Wed-Moist Pro with Avosoya oil

I love how this oil makes my hair feel but I'm a little sensitive to the scent so I add it to my con's.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 27, 2009)

This morning - V05 passion fruit smoothie condish.  Left a lil in, did a wash n go ponytail (sealed w/ jojoba oil).  My hair smells yummy.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 27, 2009)

co-washed with Herbal Essences for dry/damaged/coloured hair and DC with AOHSR on Wednesday. Hair feels soft and moisturised.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 27, 2009)

Cowashed last night with a mix of Patene Nature Fusion's Moisture Balance and Hairveda's Moist 24/7 with ayurvedic herbs. Did a bunch of other stuff and it is airdrying as I type.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 27, 2009)

My twist out is still looking good, but I really need to henna this weekend. IDK...


----------



## jreagins (Mar 27, 2009)

Yesterday I cowashed with MnT. It was cool I guess. Today with Aussie in a min. I can't seem to get out the bed.


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 27, 2009)

Yesterday I pre-pooed with an Amla and Vatika oil mix and then co-washed with Suave Humectant.  I air dryed and styled my hair in a tucked under French braid.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 27, 2009)

Yesterday, I co-washed with Head & Shoulders Classic Care and deep conditioned with Jason's Natural Supermoisturizing Hemp Conditioner(mixed with honey) and also, 30 minutes with Sally's Hydrating Conditioner. I will be co-washing tomorrow as I will be going to workout hard tomorrow again.


----------



## Nayna (Mar 27, 2009)

Eisani u read my mind, I already put my stuff to the side, because my hair is begging for some henna, lol.    

I did the co-wash with supersilky the other night and squeezed the conditioner out instead of rinsing, it was nice and my curls looked cute, but I was tired and just threw it in a pony on top of my head, I looked like a cute poodle the next morning, lol


----------



## Miss Monae (Mar 27, 2009)

Cowashed with Motions Moisture Plus then smoothed on Rusk Smoother & Silk Therapy afterwards. Currently rockin' my Princess Laila do LOL!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 28, 2009)

I will finally cowash with TJ's Nourish Spa mixed with ayurvedic herbs in about 30 minutes.  I bought that condish weeks ago.  I have so many cowash condishes now.  My goal is to use each one at least 2x during this challenge. That's hard for me bc I get stuck on 1or 2 but I will try.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I will finally cowash with TJ's Nourish Spa mixed with ayurvedic herbs in about 30 minutes. I bought that condish weeks ago. I have so many cowash condishes now. My goal is to use each one at least 2x during this challenge. *That's hard for me bc I get stuck on 1or 2 but I will try.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> at the bolded- that is so me.  Right now I am STUCK on Hair One-Jojoba and Trader Joes Tingle Tree Conditioner- maybe I will combine the two:scratchch.
> ...


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 28, 2009)

^^See now another condish to possibly add to my stash!! But since I'm cowashing 3x week now and using those ayurvedic herbs I am using more condish. Maybe I'm not as stocked as I think I am we'll see.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm being soooo lazy. If I were going to henna, I should've started early this morning. Now I'm not feeling it at all. I need to just cowash and get it out of the way. Then again, I need to give the henna enough time to oxidize and the color settle. I should've done it last night  Boo has 7 sisters, all who henna. He would've understood


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2009)

Eisani said:


> My twist out is still looking good, but I really need to henna this weekend. IDK...


 

Girl Eisani I gat some henna on my head right now and will be cowashing it using v05 free me freesia mixed with some watered down keracare humecto. I say it's watered down because I added some citric acid to it and it literally turned watery. So the only thing I can possibly do with it is cowash with it.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 28, 2009)

cw this morning....hair feels great.


----------



## Moniquenuss (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok so last night I washed with green label CON and then clarified with VO5 kiwi lime conditioner then conditioner with HH Hydralicious. Then I work up this am and did my henna! It still sitting in there I'll prob wash it out around 1 or 2 this afternoon. I'll keep you ladies posted


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Mar 28, 2009)

Cowashed earlier with HE Hello Hydration. Smells great!


----------



## PrissyMiss (Mar 28, 2009)

cowashed this morning with HV 24/7 .


----------



## cch24 (Mar 28, 2009)

DC'ing with ORS replenishing pak, will be cowashing with aussie moist tonight.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 28, 2009)

Pre-oiled with ayurveda oil (mixed powders EVCO), co-washed today with Herbal Essences for dry/coloured/permed hair mixed with AOHSR and water in a spray bottle (was in a hurry). Final rinsed with nettle tea, ACV and a drop of Urtekram Lavender condish (love this added to my leavein but I'm out). My hair felt softer than I could have imagined with such a quickie wash and no proper DC - don't know if it's the mix I made or the final rinse, or the dimethicone in the HE condish, but I like it and hope it stays after every co-wash and DC, lol!


----------



## Eisani (Mar 28, 2009)

No henna today. Had to do a quick cw and go to the hooka bar w/boo. Cowashed with Pantene Nature Fusion Smooth Vitality and did a loose bun. 

I'm ready to go eat, he needs to hurry up! These pillows are too comfy, I'll be sleeping soon if we don't leave.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 29, 2009)

So I clarified/chelated with ORS Aloe Shampoo (hair mostly).  Thanks Eisani for the suggestion.  Then I cowashed with Aussie Moist since everyone in the challenge was raving about it and Loved It!!  It had my curls poppin!!!  Did a protein treatment with Roux Mendex, DC with my Mizani Mix and put in a bun for work.

Any suggestions for good Protein conditioners??
I have V05 Free Me Fresia and Moisture Milk, which I thought were protein condishes but I'm not sure.  I'm trying to up my protein, since my hair eats it up like nothing.

TIA


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 29, 2009)

Cowashed with TJ Nourish Spa. Oh how I love this!


----------



## jreagins (Mar 29, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So I clarified/chelated with ORS Aloe Shampoo (hair mostly).  Thanks Eisani for the suggestion.  Then I cowashed with Aussie Moist since everyone in the challenge was raving about it and Loved It!!  It had my curls poppin!!!  Did a protein treatment with Roux Mendex, DC with my Mizani Mix and put in a bun for work.
> 
> Any suggestions for good Protein conditioners??
> I have V05 Free Me Fresia and Moisture Milk, which I thought were protein condishes but I'm not sure.  I'm trying to up my protein, since my hair eats it up like nothing.
> ...



I recently started using mane n tail original and I really like it. $3 @ family dollar.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 29, 2009)

co washed today using Garnier Fructis Wonder Waves for the first time...Now I tried air drying the other day and told myself, ummmm no this is not for me....well I have been proven wrong, using this as a co wash has made air drying a completely different experience.  I'm in love!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 29, 2009)

cowashed last night with HE LTR...deep cowashing right now with GVP conditioning balm. i too shall be adding more protein to my regimen...gotta keep these ends strong!


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 29, 2009)

Cowashed with Suave Humectant and castor oil.


----------



## exubah (Mar 29, 2009)

I bought a cheapie VO5 moisture milks passion fruit conditioner to use doing my co-washing.  Last week I co-washed with Motions CPR protein re-constructor followed by the VO5.  Air dried and bunned.  I relaxed on the 20th so I needed the protein.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Mar 29, 2009)

Cowashed earlier with HE Hello Hydration.


----------



## luvmakeup21 (Mar 29, 2009)

I C/W today with Herbal essences totally twisted. My hair came out nice and soft


----------



## LaLaa (Mar 29, 2009)

Is it to late for me to join this challenge. I would love to start back Co-Washing. Im relaxing in Sept so this will be great.


----------



## LaLaa (Mar 29, 2009)

Im going to Co-Wash with HE LTR conditioner.


----------



## Miss Monae (Mar 29, 2009)

I pre-poo'd with MT for 20 minutes then rinsed well. I Co-washed with Giovanni Smooth as Silk condish and I have just put my rusk smoothers on. I will more than likely air dry under a bun or a phony pony...


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 30, 2009)

Shampoo Sunday with Shikaki Soap and Designer Touch Shampoo, Deep con with ORS. Giovanni Direct Leave-in with Avococo butter and seal with Shikaki Oil and bunned.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 30, 2009)

LaLaa said:


> Is it to late for me to join this challenge. I would love to start back Co-Washing. Im relaxing in Sept so this will be great.


 Nope, not too late. Just jump right in!

I'm rocking a 2nd day braid out. I'll cowash in the morning. Or tonight.


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Mar 30, 2009)

I have been cowashing everyother day for the past week with the antiseptic Teatrea and TJ mix. 

Yesterday I prepooed with a mix of EVOO infused with cinnamon and bay leaves, Almond oil and JBCO, co washed with my mix with some JBCO, then DC'd with a mixture of Salerm 21, EVOO, JBCO, coconut oil, Elasta deep condish (forget the name) and 10 en 1 and honey.  

Twisted my hair with a mixture of shea butter, glycerine and IC fantasia.


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 30, 2009)

I cowashed yesterday with Aussie Deep 3 Minute Miracle after doing a pre-poo with Wild Growth Oil (WGO). 

My hair loved it. That Aussie is no joke. My hair is so soft and supple. 

Too bad I have to wash tonight to take some progress pics in the morning.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 30, 2009)

checking in, i co washed 3 times ince friday. i big chopped so i kept co washing to try different styles. i used vo5 and evoo.


----------



## Nayna (Mar 30, 2009)

I soaked my head last night with Jojoba oil and JBCO because my hair was a tangled mess because this week I've been trying to only comb on wash days so I've just been finger combing. I slept with that mixture overnight with a shower cap on, then I cowashed it out with Aussie Moist, threw it in a wet bun with ecostyler and went to work.  When I go home I'm going to give it a proper shampoo.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 30, 2009)

After reading the thread on Yes to Carrots I pulled out my bottle and cowashed with it this morning and my hair loved it.  I think I realized my breakage problem was due to protein overload and this Yes to Carrots put the moisture back in and I had minimal breakage.  I think I'm going to take advantage of the Buy 1 get 50% off at Walgreens.


----------



## Closeout (Mar 30, 2009)

Just checking in, today i cowashed with suave citrus smoothie, my hair feel soft and strong.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Mar 30, 2009)

Cowashed after track practice with HE Hello Hydration.


----------



## Nkiru (Mar 30, 2009)

Count me in. I will be cowashing tomorrow with HE LTR.


----------



## MsEllie (Mar 31, 2009)

I would love to join this challenge..I co wash on Wednesdays.


----------



## jreagins (Mar 31, 2009)

I let Aussie sit in for a few hours... rollerset... saran wrapped... bantu knots... next cowash Friday maybe.. my hair is tired!


----------



## Eisani (Mar 31, 2009)

Cowashed this morning w/HE Hydalicious Reconditioning Conditioner. This was love on first contact. As SOON as I put it in my hair, it softened. I let it sit for a while then rinsed on cool. HE LTR leave in/JBCO to seal, bunned.


----------



## cch24 (Mar 31, 2009)

cowashed last night with AO Honeysuckle Rose. will cowash tonight with AO GPB. I think i'll just use these two in rotation for a while.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Mar 31, 2009)

Cowashed last night with HR 24/7 then sealed with Cocosta oil. Man didn't think I was going to like it, but mannnnnn.....


----------



## phive34 (Mar 31, 2009)

I want to join if it's not too late. I just got our of micros Sunday.  Cowashed today with Hairone Olive oil


----------



## Eisani (Mar 31, 2009)

qt_pie said:


> Cowashed last night with HR 24/7 then sealed with Cocosta oil. Man didn't think I was going to like it, but mannnnnn.....


 It's that ish, ain't it?


phive34 said:


> I want to join if it's not too late. I just got our of micros Sunday. Cowashed today with Hairone Olive oil


It's not too late, just jump right on in  .


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2009)

I cowashed this afternoon first with a mixture of mega tek and Nioxin Scalp Therapy conditioners for a little protein and I followed it up with some v05 free me freesia mixed with Keracare Humecto.


----------



## sharentu (Mar 31, 2009)

cowashed this morning with ORS.  did giovanni direct leave in.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 31, 2009)

Eisani said:


> It's that ish, ain't it?


 
You know I can talk about Moist 24/7 all day and everyday.  When I use other cowash condishes I feel like I'm cheating  because it meets all of my needs !


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 31, 2009)

Co-washed with HE + AO HSR + Shea soap mixed in a spray bottle yesterday - fabulous clarification without stripping. Love this mix, will use it from now on to clarify. Went to bed with henna in my hair. Rinsed out and co-washed with Pantene repair and protect this morning. Fabulous softness even after henna, though I don't credit the pantene for that - I'm using it because I have to.... can't just chuck the stuff, sigh, hate waste! DCing right now with AO HSR. Will rinse out later this evening.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 31, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> You know I can talk about Moist 24/7 all day and everyday. When I use other cowash condishes I feel like I'm cheating  because it meets all of my needs !


 Don't I know it. I have to go buy another pump top today. This makes the 3rd one so hopefully it'll be the charm. My dd takes the 24/7 to school to cowash with after gym class. I've turned my baby into a cowashing addict


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 31, 2009)

This wednesday coming I will cowash with V05 Moisture Milk mixed with a little honey and jojoba oil.  I will let sit for 3 hours,and wash.


----------



## lowridin76 (Mar 31, 2009)

I was out and about yesterday, but I cowashed at my friend's house. I used Garnier color shield and tea tree oil.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 31, 2009)

i will be co washing tonight with devacurl one condition and also using that along with curly pudding as a leave in for my flat twists tonight.


----------



## myxdchiick (Mar 31, 2009)

I co-washed with Vo5 Strawberries and champagne. The smell is so yummy!


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 31, 2009)

i will be condition rinsing in a few. 

with one of my super mixed up mixes.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 31, 2009)

cowashed today using Suave Humectant and Garnier Fructis Wonder Waves w/ 100% aloe vera juice and rosemary eo added....air dryed in scarf and ponytail.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 31, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Don't I know it. I have to go buy another pump top today. This makes the 3rd one so hopefully it'll be the charm. My dd takes the 24/7 to school to cowash with after gym class. I've turned my baby into a cowashing addict


 
Well at least you are exposing her to the good stuff.  She's building those healthy hair habits early !


----------



## Honey-Dip (Mar 31, 2009)

Last night I deep conditioned with Herbal Essence HH and coconut oil then poo'd with Silicone Mix and co washed with HE HH and my hair was so soft and pretty. I loved it!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 31, 2009)

Cowashed with a mix of JASON Biotin, wheat protein, castor oil, and ayurvedic powders. My hair felt STRONG especially since I was cowashing out a tea rinse.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd like to join this challenge. I cowash and/or DC about 3 times a week. I plan to DC today, my starting pic is in my siggy!


----------



## daydreem2876 (Apr 1, 2009)

started with dry hair dc HB Carrot Cholesterol + Kemi oyl +  steam room @ the gym

The cowashed with GVP conditioning balm (I love this stuff)

Leave ins Garnier Instant melt strength and repair+Salerm21+ olive and amla oil heavy cream


----------



## AngelDoll (Apr 1, 2009)

I will CW tomorrow with HV 24/7 .


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 1, 2009)

AngelDoll said:


> I will CW tomorrow with HV 24/7 .


 
I think I will too because I have been neglecting my baby.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 1, 2009)

about to cowash with Hello Hydration for the first time.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 1, 2009)

i co washed last night with vo5 moisture milk and deva curl one condition. did the same this morning too except i added avocado oil to my vo5 this morning.


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 2, 2009)

daydreem2876 said:


> started with dry hair dc HB Carrot Cholesterol + Kemi oyl +  steam room @ the gym
> 
> The cowashed with GVP conditioning balm (I love this stuff)
> 
> Leave ins Garnier Instant melt strength and repair+Salerm21+ olive and amla oil heavy cream





The steam room sounds great. I may have to try that again! Your leave in mix sounds !!!


----------



## countrychickd (Apr 2, 2009)

I cowashed last night with Aussie Moist and my hair feels so soft.  I'm loving this challenge! My new growth is surprisingly easy to detangle.


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 2, 2009)

CW last night with Yes to Carrots, Giovanni direct leave-in. Avocodo Butter moisturizer and Shikaki oil to seal and bunned.


----------



## exubah (Apr 2, 2009)

Sooo, last night I pre-cowashed with some aloe out of the back yard and Amla oil left on my hair for about 40 minutes (15 spent under the dryer with plastic cap).  I concentrated the aloe (slime?) around the edges and on my ends before dousing with 2 caps full of the Darbur Amla oil.  I then rinsed out with some regular tea and co-washed with passionfruit VO5 moisture milks.  Put some Rusk smoother and a little John Fried frizz ease on and air dried over night in a single plait with a satin scarf.  One and a bun this morning (still a little damp)............I had a major major headache last night which may have been the aloe, I will try it one more time to be sure and if it is the aloe I will have to abandon that little attempt at creativity/diversity.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 2, 2009)

Cowashed last nite w/ V05 passion fruit smoothie.. left some in and wrapped my hair in a tshirt to absorb some of the water.  Sealed w/ some coconut oil then did some bantu knots.  Airdried overnite (it didn't dry all the way).  My hair feels so amazing!  Soft and shiny!!   However, it looks a hot mess!!! None of my coworkers will give me direct eye contact!!   I think I'll wait til my hair is a bit longer to do bantu knots, cuz this is not cute at all!   I'm working out on my lunchbreak though, so I'll get to cowash it again and put it in a wash n go ponytail.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 2, 2009)

kels823 said:


> Cowashed last nite w/ V05 passion fruit smoothie.. left some in and wrapped my hair in a tshirt to absorb some of the water. Sealed w/ some coconut oil then did some bantu knots. Airdried overnite (it didn't dry all the way). My hair feels so amazing! Soft and shiny!!  However, it looks a hot mess!!! None of my coworkers will give me direct eye contact!!  I think I'll wait til my hair is a bit longer to do bantu knots, cuz this is not cute at all!  I'm working out on my lunchbreak though, so I'll get to cowash it again and put it in a wash n go ponytail.


  Were you the one last year that went and bought conditioner on your lunch break then cowashed right quick in the restroom sink when you got back to work?  Seems like it...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 2, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Were you the one last year that went and bought conditioner on your lunch break then cowashed right quick in the restroom sink when you got back to work?  Seems like it...


   Yes, that was me.  I can't make it a whole day with a bad hairstyle!!!!

ETA: Ya'll don't forget NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 2, 2009)

Cowashed this morning using Suave Humectant, tired of just plain and ponytail airdrying and braid outs....ending out week 14 of my 18+ week stretch, decided to try the cheat ponytail roller set (still airdrying though).......wish me and my new growth luck...lol


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

I had a tiny bit of henna left over in the frige from Saturday, not enough for a whole head treatment, so I mixed it with a mix of brahmi, amla, kalpi tone, bhringraj and ginger powders and some leftover Miss key 10 in 1 conditioner and put it on brahmi pre-oiled hair. I left it on for 2 hours and cowashed it out with v05 free me freesia. Conditioned for 5 minutes with MT and AO GPB conditioners, now I am deep conditioning with Biolage Conditioning Balm mixed with AO HSR conditioner.


----------



## DaPPeR (Apr 2, 2009)

Cowashed with Suave Damage Care. The slip was insane.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 2, 2009)

I've been cowashing every few days then making a bun or doing a twist out.  On Saturday or Sunday i will be flatironing my hair as it will have been 6 weeks with no heat.  i'm ready for a straight style for a few days.  After that i'll be back to cw'ing


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Bout to cowash with Moist 24/7 mixed with ayurvedic herbs


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 2, 2009)

I have been co-washing using VO5 Moisture Milks and Suave Naturals Vanilla Conditioner. For the past two days.


----------



## Dposh167 (Apr 2, 2009)

cowashed last night with Wen FIg. for the first time. Wow! good stuff

i wanted to rollerset but was too lazy..so i just used trader joes nourish spa as a leave-in


----------



## janaq2003 (Apr 2, 2009)

I cowashed today with Aussie Moist,airdry HE LTR leave-in sealed with evoo and castor oil. my hair is so soft!!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 2, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> about to cowash with Hello Hydration for the first time.


verdict is in, i love the smell. i rinsed it out and added GVP leave-in but next time i will just leave some of this in so i can smell my hair all day. 

cowashed again this morning with HE LTR. i am turning into a cowash addict again...it just made bunning go so smoothly!


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 3, 2009)

I added Aussie Deep 2 Minute Miracle to dry hair with JBCO on the ends. Placed a plastic shower cap on top. I plan to leave this in for a couple of hours then rinse before work tonight (night shift). 

I'll let you ladies know how my hair feels..........


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 3, 2009)

CW yesterday with Aussie Moist, then DC'ed and put my hair in two low ponys and braided them.  My hair really likes the Aussie I think I'm starting to find my staples, which is exciting.  The size of the bottle for the price isn't bad either and I like the pump makes life a lot easier.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 3, 2009)

I FINALLY henna'd again last night. Afterward, I shampooed (switched it up) then did 4 cowashes. I alternated between TJ Nourish Spa (twice), Suave Humectant, and HE Reconditioning which is turning into a staple. DC'd overnight. Moisturized, JBCO and put up in a clip to protect my ends. It's raining and I'm not feeling sassy


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 3, 2009)

I just co-washed my hair with VO5 Nourishing COnditioner Calming Chamomile Tea mixed with JoJoba and Peppermint oil. All I can say is TINGLY TINGLY TINGLY. It feels so good; afterwards I deep conditioned with NTM. I rinsed it out, combed through and clipped it up. DONE! I popped my window open so the wind could hit my scalp, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Calgone take me away!!!!! (floating)


----------



## Odd One (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello fellow cowasher! 
I cowashed two days ago with the ntm mask actually i put in my dry hair left it for a few hours and when i rinsed my hair was HARD!  im disapointed!! Ill use it again but in the shower and leave it for max 10 minutes(with the steam and all. it might be better no?)

Dang i really wanna try the Aussi moist now... i need to wait for one of my current conditioner to be done before i can buy it or else that would be straight hair gluttony!


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 3, 2009)

Manushka said:


> I added Aussie Deep 2 Minute Miracle to dry hair with JBCO on the ends. Placed a plastic shower cap on top. I plan to leave this in for a couple of hours then rinse before work tonight (night shift).
> 
> I'll let you ladies know how my hair feels..........


 

That Aussie Deep 2 Minute Miracle is BOSS!!! It left my hair so soft and managable!!!  The smell is great, great consistency, and cost effecient.

This is now a, dare I say, STAPLE!!!

I asked DH to run and get me 2 more bottles of this right here.....!


----------



## Summer79 (Apr 3, 2009)

I tried V05 Blackberry & Sage tonight but don't really think it's thick enough for me but it smells WONDERFUL.  I'll keep it around as a leave in however. I don't think anything beats Aussie and HE for me.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 3, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight last night with oyin honey hemp and co washed this morning with hello hydration.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 4, 2009)

Washing with a mixture of HE and AOHSR in a this morning.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 4, 2009)

I just wanted to say I didn't realize the last day of this challenge is on my bday!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 4, 2009)

In about 30 minutes I will be cowashing with AOGPB mixed with ayurvedic herbs.


----------



## jreagins (Apr 4, 2009)

Cowashed with Aussie Moist on Thursday night (felt like butta). Twisted and did a twist out until, Monday...


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 4, 2009)

Co washed last night with Suave tropical coconut con. luxe leave-in con w/ avococo butter and shikaki oil to seal and bunned.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2009)

Cowashed this morning with a diluted mixture of WEN Tea Tree mixed with CON Ultra Nourish Conditioner on my freshly cornrowed hair.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 4, 2009)

Co washed with Herbal Essences HH


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 5, 2009)

Co-washed with a mix of Pantene and HE. Wanna finish these and move on, so using them pretty much daily / every other day.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 5, 2009)

After deep conditioning overnight, I shampooed, did a quick conditioner rinse, and air dried with a scarf. My hair is bone straight(which is awesome considering I am a little over 3 months post and attempting to transition). Hopefully, by the end of the month I will have braid extensions and be able to cw even more without have to worry about the knots my hair forms when been manipulated too much.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Apr 5, 2009)

I co-washed 3 times this past week (not planned).   I put a lot of -cone containing products in my hair last Sunday in preparation for my tension blow-dry and while still soft my hair looked dull.  My Wednesday co-wash with my A-vedic mix didn't get all of the -cones out.  So, on Thursday, I soaked my hair with Cowboy Magic Demineralizing conditioner and let it sit for 30 min under a plastic cap.  My hair felt and looked a lot better after I rinsed it out.   On Friday, I wanted to try the Cherry Lola treatment so I co-washed with my Avedic mix to get rid of the Lustrasilk Cholesterol I used as a leave-in.  Surprisingly, my hair responded well to the frequent co-washing.  I didn't have any excessive breakage or shedding.  Now that the weather is getting warmer I'm look forward to more co-washing sessions.  BTW, I just co-washed again today with my Avedic co-wash in preperation for my weekly moisturizing/protein DC.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 5, 2009)

Ivy Santolina said:


> I co-washed 3 times this past week (not planned). I put a lot of -cone containing products in my hair last Sunday in preparation for my tension blow-dry and while still soft my hair looked dull. My Wednesday co-wash with my A-vedic mix didn't get all of the -cones out. So, on Thursday, I soaked my hair with Cowboy Magic Demineralizing conditioner and let it sit for 30 min under a plastic cap. My hair felt and looked a lot better after I rinsed it out. On Friday, I wanted to try *the Cherry Lola treatment* so I co-washed with my Avedic mix to get rid of the Lustrasilk Cholesterol I used as a leave-in. Surprisingly, my hair responded well to the frequent co-washing. I didn't have any excessive breakage or shedding. Now that the weather is getting warmer I'm look forward to more co-washing sessions. BTW, I just co-washed again today with my Avedic co-wash in preperation for my weekly moisturizing/protein DC.


 
What is the Cherry Lola Treatment?


----------



## Eisani (Apr 5, 2009)

About to jump in the shower and cowash now, not sure what I'm using yet, maybe Moist ConditionPro.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 5, 2009)

cowashed on 4/2 (above post)
cowashed again friday evening, had a great WNG from leaving in HH and adding aloe vera gelly
cowashed again saturday with HH and did ANOTHER WNG...they are sooooo nice and soft with the HH and AV gelly. i like it better than the ecostyler gel i bought the other day.


----------



## kimmy89 (Apr 5, 2009)

Update- My hair is doing great, I'm in braids and my new growth is super soft. Ladies I believe that I am now an official cowashing junkie.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 5, 2009)

FAIL!!! How come ain't no hot water?! I just finished laundry so I'm hoping that's it and not the heating coil thingy or whatever it's called! Lawdy.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 5, 2009)

Cowashed last night with my beloved Jojoba Hair One- followed with a shot of So Sexy Nourishing Conditioner- this has awesome, awesome slip btw.


----------



## phive34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry guys been busy.
Cowashed with my hello hydration, alma, brahmi, and methi mixed Friday.
Today I henna and dc with Hair One Jojoba.


----------



## Odd One (Apr 5, 2009)

i think i might be cowashing too much? my hair feel kinda stiff when wet...

or maybe i need a good clarifying job... i heard that ORS creamy aloe shampoo was clarifying but i highly doubt that it is...


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 5, 2009)

Kitten45 said:


> i think i might be cowashing too much? my hair feel kinda stiff when wet...
> 
> or maybe i need a good clarifying job... i heard that ORS creamy aloe shampoo was clarifying but i highly doubt that it is...


 
Try adding a few drops of Extra Virgin Olive Oil to your conditioner it softened up my quite a bit!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

Kitten45 said:


> i think i might be cowashing too much? my hair feel kinda stiff when wet...
> 
> or maybe i need a good clarifying job... i heard that ORS creamy aloe shampoo was clarifying but i highly doubt that it is...


 
Sounds like you need to clarify your hair but you may need to correct the porosity as well. Do you have any porosity control conditioner you could use?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 6, 2009)

CoWashed with VO5 Free Me Fresia as part of my wash day relaxation session.  Loving my hair and the style to bad all I did was go to work to night so no one saw it.erplexed


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Apr 6, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> What is the Cherry Lola Treatment?



Here's an updated blog entry on the Cherry Lola treatment: http://www.cherrylola.com/?cat=36
Follow up blog entry: http://www.cherrylola.com/?p=553

After reading the follow up blog entry I decided to try it again this weekend.

HTH.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 6, 2009)

cowashed last night with ao honeysuckle rose. cowashing tonight with ao gpb. i've definitely found my staple conditioners. i've also upped my shampooing to twice a week because of build-up. i'm using kinky curly come clean and i really like it.


----------



## exubah (Apr 6, 2009)

Kitten45 said:


> i think i might be cowashing too much? my hair feel kinda stiff when wet...
> 
> or maybe i need a good clarifying job... i heard that ORS creamy aloe shampoo was clarifying but i highly doubt that it is...



I had this same problem on Saturday (hair went stiff after wetting and apply CD Rosemary Mint poo) so I immediately sent my cousin to get his mother's ORS creamy aloe shampoo while I was still in the shower.........felt better IMMEDIATELY............I then continued with my Motions CPR Conditioner Treatment followed by Motions after shampoo conditioner.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 6, 2009)

Cowashed yesterday w/ Motions CPR followed w/ V05 as a rinseout condish.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 6, 2009)

After my first Ayurvedic rinse, I co-washed with suave humectant...roller setting


----------



## Odd One (Apr 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Sounds like you need to clarify your hair but you may need to correct the porosity as well. Do you have any porosity control conditioner you could use?



Ive been dying to try that Roux porosity control.. but i CANNOT find it anywhere in my area!




exubah said:


> I had this same problem on Saturday (hair went stiff after wetting and apply CD Rosemary Mint poo) so I immediately sent my cousin to get his mother's ORS creamy aloe shampoo while I was still in the shower.........felt better IMMEDIATELY............I then continued with my Motions CPR Conditioner Treatment followed by Motions after shampoo conditioner.



i doubted that it would clarify because i found this thread --->http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=279045
post #24 explains it (i did not know how to quote it)


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 6, 2009)

I will cowash with V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie mixed with ayurvedic herbs in a bit.  The V05 isn't as thick as I like my condishes so I may use up what I have (which is quite a few bottles acutally) and not purchase again.  Who knows once I cowash with it I may change my mind.


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Apr 6, 2009)

Cowashed last night with straight TJ Nourishing...It was in twists.  I think from here on out I will be adding castor oil and almond oil to all my condishes.  My hair likes that better.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

Kitten45 said:


> Ive been dying to try that Roux porosity control.. but i CANNOT find it anywhere in my area!


 

In that case, try an apple cider vinegar rinse. That helps as a temporary fix. I have a recipe for it in my fotki's recipe album.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 6, 2009)

Co-washed a couple of hours ago; we are on vacation, I just got to the lap top (tee hee hee). I washed again with VO5 Tea Therapy w/EO peppermint oil & deep conditioned with NTM. I feel like my hair is so soft. I wonder if my water at home is just hard. It feels good, I didn't do anything but put it up in a clip to air dry and took the kids to the pool. So It's a frizzy mess; oh well. The hot pool room steamed it frizzy any who, came back to the Condo and brushed with my Mason Person brush and it feels great. Yikes! next co-wash will probably be Thursday morning.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 6, 2009)

Co-washed again this morning with HE and Pantene. Really wanted to DC but was running late, so I applied AO HSR as a leave in and sealed with my whipped butter. Might add more AO HSR for an overnight DC on dry hair and sue that to co-wash in the morning.


----------



## sharentu (Apr 6, 2009)

cowashed with elucence mbc this morning.


----------



## countrychickd (Apr 6, 2009)

Cowashed this morning with the Aussie 2 Minute and my new growth was really soft! I detangled easily, and I loved it.  I'll probably deep condition tomorrow and maybe rollerset.


----------



## Closeout (Apr 6, 2009)

I cowashed today, once i got home from work. 
I used Suave Tropical Coconut (love it) I applied Rusk smoother leave in, some NTM No Frizz stull and the serum. I air dried, my hair is smooth and fulll of body!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 6, 2009)

I am definitely repurchasing HE HH. I used it again today and got another perfect WNG.

I didn't cowash Sunday and I felt really really weird, like almost paranoid that my hair was too dry. I need to clarify since I missed my wash day -- I will probably do all this tomorrow. I'm tired now.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 7, 2009)

Cowashed in cold arse water last night w/HE Reconditioning Conditioner, referred to from here on out as HE RC. Used Devacurl One conditioner and Set It Free leave in and did a twist out. My hair is sooooo soft this morning!


----------



## sharentu (Apr 7, 2009)

dced last night, cowashed with mbc this morning.


----------



## Summer79 (Apr 7, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> I am definitely repurchasing HE HH. I used it again today and got another perfect WNG.
> 
> I didn't cowash Sunday and I felt really really weird, like almost paranoid that my hair was too dry. I need to clarify since I missed my wash day -- I will probably do all this tomorrow. I'm tired now.


 

It is wonderful!  I also like the HE LTR it's just as thick but has pretty smell that I love.  Best way I can describe it.  I know what you mean by feeling weird, I feel the same when I miss a day.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 7, 2009)

Cowashed this morning with with white rain apple blossom conditioner.


----------



## Ozma (Apr 7, 2009)

For this challenge, I am switching up between the following two conditioners:
Nature's Gate Jojoba
Suave Naturals Coconut Milk
I am cowashing every 2 days; so far, so good


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

I cowashed (placed conditioner in overnight and washed out today) with EVOO and Aussie Deeep 3 Minute Miracle.

My hair loves this combination. Aussie has already become a staple but adding the extra oil made my hair soft and my NG was looser and NOT frizzy!!!!

Aussie is so moisturizing too! I love it!


----------



## **SaSSy** (Apr 7, 2009)

I haven't posted in here since the beginning because I have been so busy to actually post, but I have been co-washing daily. I been co-washing daily since late Jan. and since I stop using my growth aids it's much better for me to co-wash daily. I use the following in rotation:

HE Hello Hydration
Suave Coconut
Trader Joe's Norish Spa

I add EVCO and EVOO to all of them. I wet bun everyday with a baggie.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 7, 2009)

Summer79 said:


> It is wonderful!  I also like the HE LTR it's just as thick but has pretty smell that I love.  Best way I can describe it.  I know what you mean by feeling weird, I feel the same when I miss a day.


Yeah, I fell in love with the smell of LTR last summer when I bought the leave-in on a rec from the board. Silly me, I didn't even use a leave-in the first month after the BC. 

washed with chi infra shampoo (taking it back, tangled my hair) and now i am DCing with aussie moist for the first time. i'll report back.

ETA: aussie moist is a hit. smells good, lots of slip...my hair feels great. after i washed it out i put it up in twists to prep for a curlynikki bun.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 7, 2009)

co washed this morning with HE totally twisted.
will co wash tomorrow with totally twist too. i love this conditioner.


----------



## Poranges (Apr 7, 2009)

co-washed w/ V05 strawberries & cream. yummy


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 7, 2009)

I co-washed yesterday with the Fructis & Garnier Length & Strength b/c the hair felt too soft. My hair was soft and stronger than ever.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 7, 2009)

deep cowashed with nature gate aloe and castor oil. i love the way that mix makes my hair feel.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 8, 2009)

Cowashed w/ v05 passion fruit smoothie this morning, left some in and added alil BTZ Noodlehead and Jojoba oil.  Rockin' a fly wash n go.   Gonna seal with a lil more oil once it dries more fully, it's still damp.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 8, 2009)

I want to cowash with my new HE stuff but I gotta get these concoctions outta my fridge.  So I think I am cowashing with JASON Biotin mixed with ayurvedic herbs.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2009)

Cowashed with CON reconstructor rebuilder for added strength.


----------



## phive34 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cowashed last night hair one mixed with brahmi, alma (I'm on the 4 month ayurvedic challenge too)


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 8, 2009)

kels823 said:


> Cowashed w/ v05 passion fruit smoothie this morning, left some in and added alil BTZ Noodlehead and Jojoba oil.  Rockin' a fly wash n go.   Gonna seal with a lil more oil once it dries more fully, it's still damp.


this is definitely something i should know, being that i've been here a whole dag-on year, but do you seal on dripping wet hair? i dry mine with a t-shirt then add my leave-in, should i just seal after i do that or wait some more? i'm afraid i would forget if i can't do it back to back


----------



## lowridin76 (Apr 8, 2009)

I just cowashed with the NTM shampoo mixed with some tea tree oil. My hair feels muuuch better now.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 8, 2009)

Cowashed this morning using Suave Humectant after doing a Brahmi Amla wash.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 8, 2009)

I co-washed this afternoon with VO5 Chamomile with Peppermint Tea & Jojoba oil. I deep conditioned with NTM Recovery Mask. Air Dryed and clipped my hair up in the back.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 8, 2009)

I made a comment a while back about not being able to commit to leaving regular updates about when I cowash so i didn't ask to join but I am always in this thread (major stalker!!)so....

Is it too late to join? I'd love to...


----------



## BriBreezy (Apr 8, 2009)

I would like to join as well. I'm a newbie and would like to try something different and I was interested in co-washing.


----------



## Odd One (Apr 8, 2009)

so i did a clarify on monday(my hair felt a little better) and cowashed today with Aussie Moist.... OMG a brand new love story has begun !!! Herbal essenses is too much cones for the amount of cowashes i do and Aussie moist feel like a dream on my hair!!!   me so happy!


I still do need to correct my porosity, i plan on fixing that on my complete wash day (friday)


----------



## MissMusic (Apr 9, 2009)

Co-washed yesterday with Aussie Moist.


----------



## kimmy89 (Apr 9, 2009)

Cowashed last night with HE hello hydration


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 9, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> this is definitely something i should know, being that i've been here a whole dag-on year, but do you seal on dripping wet hair? i dry mine with a t-shirt then add my leave-in, should i just seal after i do that or wait some more? i'm afraid i would forget if i can't do it back to back


 Hey!   For me it all depends on what I'm doing with my hair after cowashing.  

If I'm wearing a wash n go, then I'll seal while it's dripping wet then seal again once it's about 85% dry. 

If I'm just doing a ponytail or bun, I'll let the tshirt  absorb most of the water then add my leavein/seal with oil.   HTH!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 9, 2009)

Cowashed this morning w/ HE HH.  Used HE LTR leave in, sealed w/ EVCO and put it in a bun.  Once it's dry, I'm gonna flat iron it later this evening.


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 9, 2009)

Co-washed last night w/ Suave's Coconut Con, luxe lhc leave-in. Avococo butter and Shikaki oil to seal. Bunned.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 9, 2009)

My hair felt yuckie yesterday after I roller set, I skipped a step by mistake in my Ayurvedic reggie so I don't know if it was that or the setting lotion but I had to get my head under some water quick...so I co washed again today and I am trying twist outs for the first time.


----------



## sharentu (Apr 9, 2009)

dced with vitale last night , cowashed with mbc this morning.


----------



## betteron2day (Apr 9, 2009)

dc on monday with AG moisture condish

cowashed last night with elucence


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Apr 9, 2009)

Dang Eisani, I hate that I missed this one.  I've been co-washing twice a week with VO5 Strawberries and Creme and Suave Humectant since February, and I've been washing once a month with Suave Humectant, Design Essentials Deep Cleansing, or Design Essentials Moisture Retention.

I just started deep cowashing last week with Humectress (going to do this every other week), and I'll be cowashing tomorrow with the Suave and doing an ORS pack for my DC.  I'm bunning daily.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 9, 2009)

i made a discovery last night...

cowashed with HE LTR, plopped it and added my GVP leave-in...then i sealed with jojoba oil (gasp) and pulled the top half back with a clip. that sealing really did something for me, cause my hair was SO SOFT even hours later. i was always afraid sealing would leave oil dripping down my neck, but i had no drippage, probably because i had dried with the t-shirt before adding it. I LOVE IT!


----------



## LaLaa (Apr 9, 2009)

I want to join this challenge! I will Co wash the rest of my stretch which is 4 more months. I will be relaxing in Sept. I will be Co washing with HE LTR Moisturizing with WN Moisturizing finishing lotion or S-Curl and Seal with JBCO. I will have my hair in conrows for the rest of my stretch so i hope i gain a few more inches.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 9, 2009)

Can I join? I'm ditching twists until the fall.  I'm hoping by to have more length and control over my hair. My hair seems to thrive during warm months.


----------



## exubah (Apr 10, 2009)

So I co-washed last night with my SO's mom's conditioner cus I am in Fort Lauderdale right now and I didn't want to lug my stuff over here (Suave Color Care Conditioner..........btw she is white with bleached blonde hair)  After squeezing out the excess water I put some Lacio Lacio leave-in throughout (just got it in the mail) and combed through with my new Ghair seamless comb  (got it in the mail too).  I then plait my hair in one and put some Jamaican black castor oil on my edges and ends of my hair yep: got dat in de mail too!).  To finish up I tied my hair down with my new silk scarf yep: got dat in de..... you know where this is going!)


----------



## Eisani (Apr 10, 2009)

On vacay, my twist ou was supposed to last 3-4 days. It lasted 1  Cowashing w/Suave Coconut and attempting another twist out this time I'll sit under the dryer.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 10, 2009)

I co-Washed this morning Peppermint Chamomile Tea Conditioner -- ALL GONE; NTM Deep Condition -- Almost gone! AIR DRY


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 11, 2009)

conditioner washed Thursday after my workout. I am still trying to debate if whether or not I will be getting braids extensions within the next couple of weeks or relaxing. If I did to get braids, I plan on conditioner washing every day or every other day.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 11, 2009)

Eisani said:


> On vacay, my twist ou was supposed to last 3-4 days. It lasted 1  Cowashing w/Suave Coconut and attempting another twist out this time I'll sit under the dryer.



OT....I sat under the dryer with my 1st twist out on Thursday and I am in love, so I hope it helps your last longer...My braid outs lasted a day or so then I'd have to bun or do them over, but I'm still rocking the same twist out from Thursday and the only reason I'm redoing them over tomorrow is because it's Easter and I have to go to dinner with all of the family...


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 11, 2009)

cowashed yesterday with HH. used my shower comb to detangle, which i rarely do nowadays. starting to dislike my turbie twist, but i used it anyway...added GVP leave-in and jojoba oil. then i went to take cap and gown pics with a beautiful WNG


----------



## Summer79 (Apr 11, 2009)

Right now I'm sitting here with a pretreatment of Aussie 3min, suave humectant, castor oil and honey on my head and I'm going to cowash that out later with HE LTR and seal with more castor oil.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 11, 2009)

Co-washing in the morning with V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit and Suave Humectant DC'ing with Nexxuss Humectress and doing a twist out.....she's not in the challenge but I'm co-washing my dd's hair today with HE Dangerously Straight and Suave Humectant then blowdrying for easter at her request.....


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 11, 2009)

I CoWashed  this past wednesday with my V05 Moisture Milk Condioner, I had mixed it with three TBS of honey, and jojoba oil  , I let sit for 3 hours then washed out.​


----------



## cch24 (Apr 11, 2009)

still daily cowashing. tonight i used ao honeysuckle rose.


----------



## lowridin76 (Apr 11, 2009)

Cowashed last night. Trying to use up some of my conditioners that are half empty. Worked on the Suave Biobasics mixed with tea tree oil last night.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've been rotating different condish with each cowash (V05, Aussie Moist, & Yes to Carrots).  Wednesday I used V05 Blackberry & Sage and today I used Aussie Moist.  My hair is a lot more managable with the frequent cowashing can't wait for the summer to get here so I can cowash more often.
I tried the cherry lola treatment and it came out okay left my hair a little stiff but the Aussie took care of that.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 12, 2009)

Had MT and ayurveda oil under plastic and rubber overnight. Co-washing with my HE and Pantene infused with henna mix and DCing with AO HSR. Yum!


----------



## lowridin76 (Apr 12, 2009)

KK, just got done cowashing I used HE hello hydration this time. I didn't like it the first time I used it, but it turned out really well this time.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 12, 2009)

my hair had a great day today!
*DC'd with aphogee 2 min, grapeseed oil and GVP conditioning balm for 45 min
*ACV rinse
*cowashed with aussie moist
*sprayed on diluted giovanni direct and GVP leave-in
*half rollerset (got lazy) and fat twists at the top, sat under dryer for 45 min
*added chi silk infusion and coconut oil before flat ironing with my solia

i did all this so i could do a length check (pic in avi); tomorrow makes 10 months post BC...and just like i thought, i'm finally APL! yaaaaayyyy


----------



## betteron2day (Apr 12, 2009)

Deep conditioned tonight with ag deep moisture.

co washed Wenesday with VO5.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 13, 2009)

Dcw with lanza healing moisture/healing strength and designer touch moisture balance equilibrium co.


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 13, 2009)

Claryified and Shampooed and DC with ORS mixed with yogurt and olive oil. Luxe leave-in w/ avococo butter and sealed with shikaki oil.


----------



## janaq2003 (Apr 13, 2009)

cowashed today with aussie moist- air drying in a duck clip


----------



## Eisani (Apr 13, 2009)

Cw this a.m. w/Suave coconut.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 13, 2009)

Cowashed this afternoon with Victoria's so sexy-  trying the Mango Cholesterol as a leave in. Airdying in a bun.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 13, 2009)

c/w Saturday w/ HE hyrdralicious reconditioning.  Wound up blowdrying  and flat ironing.  Been using the blowdryer way too much lately out of convenience.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 13, 2009)

i co washed all this weekend and this morning with devacurl one condition mixed with avocado oil, JBCO and honey. i have also been using this mixture as a leave in and my hair loves it. i have two coupons for beauty first so i will be stocking up on my devacurl.

ETA: i found the blackberry sage vo5 so i will be trying that out this week but be warned that stuff is soooooooo much thinner and watery compard to the moisture milks.


----------



## Summer79 (Apr 13, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i co washed all this weekend and this morning with devacurl one condition mixed with avocado oil, JBCO and honey. i have also been using this mixture as a leave in and my hair loves it. i have two coupons for beauty first so i will be stocking up on my devacurl.
> 
> ETA: i found the blackberry sage vo5 so i will be trying that out this week but be warned that stuff is soooooooo much thinner and watery compard to the moisture milks.


 
It smells great but it is very thin.............I just use it as a leave in or in a DC mix.  I was suprised that it wasn't like the moisture milks.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 13, 2009)

I cowashed yesterday with V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie mixed with coconut oil and ayurvedic powders.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 14, 2009)

I cowashed Sunday and today with V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit and Suave Humectant...Hair appt on Friday so I'm just airdrying today.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 14, 2009)

I cowashed 3-4 times last week and for the 1st time, I didn't DC after (for 2 of the cowashes)! 

I always thought I needed to DC after cowashing but now know I don't have to ALL the time. I have officially increased my cowashes to 3 times a week, one more than my usual 2 times a week.

Schedule
1. Cowash on Tuesday, DC
2. Cowash on Thursday, no DC
3. Cowash on Saturday/Sunday, DC

Shampoo wash every other week.

Cowash cons - HE Hello Hydration or HH It's a Curl Thing or Suave Humectant (Also going to use my nexxus humectress as a cowash con until it's finished, I won't repurchase) or Aphogee 2 min (for protein cowash)

DC con - ORS Replenishing Conditioner mixed with Coconut Oil, Peppermint Oil.

Leave In- Giovanni Direct Leave-In (Just tried it for the fast time on Sunday, I love it!) or Nexxuss headdress/Coconut Oil or EVOO mix (Once the headdress is finished, I'm not repurchasing).


----------



## Eisani (Apr 14, 2009)

LaLaa said:


> I want to join this challenge! I will Co wash the rest of my stretch which is 4 more months. I will be relaxing in Sept. I will be Co washing with HE LTR Moisturizing with WN Moisturizing finishing lotion or S-Curl and Seal with JBCO. I will have my hair in conrows for the rest of my stretch so i hope i gain a few more inches.


 


NatrlChallenge said:


> Can I join? I'm ditching twists until the fall. I'm hoping by to have more length and control over my hair. My hair seems to thrive during warm months.


 Y'all just jump right on in!



mrsrobertson2005 said:


> OT....I sat under the dryer with my 1st twist out on Thursday and I am in love, so I hope it helps your last longer...My braid outs lasted a day or so then I'd have to bun or do them over, but I'm still rocking the same twist out from Thursday and the only reason I'm redoing them over tomorrow is because it's Easter and I have to go to dinner with all of the family...


 I did it and it turned out nice! My bff took some pics of my hair-er, I mean of me-that Saturday and I'll post as soon as she sends them to me. It still only lasted 2 1/2 days lol. Oh well, I'm rocking a 2nd day WnG right now, looking like Chaka by the head lol.


----------



## sharentu (Apr 14, 2009)

cowashed yesterday morning and today - AO island naturals (?- i think thats the name)


----------



## butter_pecan (Apr 14, 2009)

I didn't officially sign up, but I want to join this challenge. 

I'm going to start my co-washing routine tonight with Suave Tropical Coconut Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 14, 2009)

creolehottie said:


> Is it too late to sign up? I was going to start my co-wash routine today


 Nope, it's not too late!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2009)

Cowashed my cornrowed hair with a mixture of MT and CON Reconstructor for strengthening followed by Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner and left it in as a leave-in for added moisture.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Cowashed my cornrowed hair with a mixture of MT and CON Reconstructor for strengthening followed by Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner and left it in as a leave-in for added moisture.


 
Aggie where do you get that CON Reconstructor?

I'm bout to cowash with a mix of ayurvedic powders, coconut oil, and Nutrine Garlic Condish.


----------



## Miss Monae (Apr 14, 2009)

Been slacking on my posts - CW'd yesterday with Aussie Moist, afterwards used Rusk Smoother Leave-In and then sealed with HairVeda CoCasta. Hair is feeling soft and looking good.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Aggie where do you get that CON Reconstructor?
> 
> I'm bout to cowash with a mix of ayurvedic powders, coconut oil, and Nutrine Garlic Condish.


 
Believe it or not, I found a 32oz bottle in a store here in the Bahamas and I can't find it anymore. Still looking though.


----------



## countrychickd (Apr 14, 2009)

So, I've been cowashing daily for the past couple of weeks, and my hair loves this! I'm almost 17 weeks post relaxer, and my new growth is so soft and manageable, and I definitely credit that to cowashing, without a doubt. I've been using Aussie Moist the majority of the time, and my hair is loving it.  I'll be DCing with a light protein tomorrow so as to strengthen my hair from all this moisture.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2009)

i pre poo'd this morning with ORS mayo and then co washed with HE totally twisted. then i used devacurl one condition as a leave in.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Last night, I DC'd on dry hair (ORS Replenishing Con/Coconut Oil/Peppermint Oil mix), rinsed out with HE 'It's a curl thing' and leave-in was Nexxuss Headdress mixed with Coconut Oil.

My next cowash will be on Thursday.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 15, 2009)

Prepoo'd over night w/mahabhringraj oil, cw this morning w/PNF Smooth Vitality.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 15, 2009)

I think i should join this challenge.....i need to start getting back regular with my co-washing again. Last year i co-washed 2 to 3 times a week and it really helped with growth and kept my scalp healthy and happy.


----------



## thaidreams (Apr 15, 2009)

Co-washed last night with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa and Aubrey's Swimmer's Conditioner.


----------



## DaRealist (Apr 15, 2009)

Eisani said:


> There aren't a bunch of rules, that's why there isn't much in the first post . Simply cowash for 6 months consistently, however many times per week you deem appropriate for your hair and schedule and check in with what you used and how your hair responded. That's it!


 OK, now that I see this, I'm signing up! 
I'm what some would call a conditioner connoisseur 
Well, my husband isn't one of those who would call me that though
He's more like "What is this? More conditioner?"  
Anyway,
I'm in.
It's still pretty chilly in this area, but I'm going to commit to at least once a week.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 15, 2009)

DaRealist said:


> OK, now that I see this, I'm signing up!
> I'm what some would call a conditioner connoisseur
> Well, my husband isn't one of those who would call me that though
> He's more like "What is this? More conditioner?"
> ...


  Good! I don't like a lot of rules, so I wasn't about to add a bunch of stuff for me to rebel against my damn self. Get to cowashing, girlie!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 15, 2009)

co washed this morning with totally twisted. my hair is soooooooooooo soft right now but i give that credit to my curls milkshake and whipped cream.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Prepooed with coconut oil, went for a spin class (steam, hot oil treatment, lol), applied aphogee 2 minute reconstructor on dry (sweaty, oily) hair.
In the shower, I rinsed out, cowashed with Herbal Essences HH. Leave in = Giovanni Direct Leave In. Airdried my hair down with an alice band because I showered at the gym. 

My hair's good, almost dry... not doing a braidout as planned, too lazy. 

Next cowash will be on Sunday... my scalp and hair seem to be doing okay. I haven't shampoo washed in 2 weeks... I'll probably do so soon.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 16, 2009)

In a few I will be cowashing with HE Hydralicious Featherweight condish and ayurvedic powders.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm still daily co-washing, and still using my Suave Coconut conditioner and HE Hello Hydrogen in routation with my Trader Joe's Norish Spa. I have some updated pictures in my fotki!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 17, 2009)

Co washed Tuesday and today with V05 moisture milks, suave humectant and garnier fructise......on Tuesday I just airdried, today I only really cowashed so I could detangle before going to the shop for my rollerset and press.....since I've never stretched this long I didn't want my stylist (whom I love) to detangle simply because I know I won't hurt my hair too much (i'm a bit paranoid)....


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone tried Aussie Moist???  My stylist told me I should try this for my wash and go's....


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 17, 2009)

Can I just say that I love this challenge.  I have a TON of NG.  Because I know that I will be cowashing I do not hesitate to push myself when working out.

You know how when you exercise and you don't want to give it your all, cause you don't want to mess up your hurr, lol.  Now I PUSH myself, the more I sweat the better cause I know I get to choose one of my 50-11 conditioners and treat myself to a cowash.

Last night I used my Aussie Deep for a cowash that was the 1st time that I used that for a cow- I loved it.  I have found another great conditioner for cowashing- yay.


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 17, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> Anyone tried Aussie Moist??? My stylist told me I should try this for my wash and go's....


 

Aussie Moist is amazing!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 17, 2009)

i did a HOT last night overnight with avocado and vatika oil and then this morning i co washed with my devacurl one condition mix that included honey avocado and castor oil. today i added more honey, avocado oil, castor oil and EVOO. i love this mix. i left some in as well.


----------



## Odd One (Apr 17, 2009)

cowashed yesturday with aussie deeeep after the gym... feels so great!!!

Cowashing is saving my strech like no other!! ive never went for more then 4weeks now it feels like even at 11 weeks post i could go for 10 more!!(but i wont haha)


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 17, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Aussie Moist is amazing!


 
Thanks....I'll try it out gotta go restock on con anyway....


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 17, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> Thanks....I'll try it out gotta go restock on con anyway....


 

I think you will love it. Even better than regular Aussie Moist is the Aussie Deep 3 Minute Miracle Conditioner in the purple bottle. Leaves hair so soft and managable.

That stuuf is the truth . E. Williams told me about it and I can't thank her enough (Thanks E)!!!


----------



## Eisani (Apr 17, 2009)

During the challenge last year I finally broke down and tried Aussie Moist. Been hooked ever since.

Cowashed last night w/HE RC and used some as a leave in. Sealed w/kbb hair butter and bunned. My hair is STILL crazy soft.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 17, 2009)

cowashed with honeysuckle rose tonight. i've been airdrying in two braids and putting my hair in a bun in the morning. i'm getting less breakage this way.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok, I was about to cowash with HE HH but the last few posts make me wanna use my Aussie Moist. I'll do that and wet bun, then throw on my big a** hoops and a maxi dress, going to a block party at 1.

I have been stalking all week since I couldn't cowash (hair was straight). I was sooo happy last night when I got in the shower and grabbed that bottle of Hello Hydration!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 18, 2009)

Purchased a bottle of Aussie Moist and Paul Mitchell The Conditioner today can't wait to try them out probably not til mid-late next week since I just had my hair done.  I also picked up KeraCare Humecto (thicker formula for DC's), V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit, Garnier Wonder Waves.....my normal staples....
Am I the only one that prefers Kera Care Humecto to Nexxus Humectress???  Humectruss was great as a teenager, but something about that Kera Care keeps me coming back....


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Apr 18, 2009)

pre-pooed, co-washed with LeKair cholesterol plus.  feels niiiice.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> Anyone tried Aussie Moist??? My stylist told me I should try this for my wash and go's....


 
I have a huge bottle of it and only used it once.  That's all it took ! Hhmm I think I will be cowashing with it today...I don't know I got some new HE stuff that I wanna try.  Decisions, decisions, decisions erplexed.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 18, 2009)

I must say, I'm hooked! Finally finished my old lost and found conditioners and went off to the shops and bought some more HE (Hello Hydration) as they were on BOGOF. Now I'm finding myself making mental notes to look out for these Aussie Moist and Deep Moist. I'm co-washing pretty much everyday and loving it!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ended up cowashing with a protein condish instead.  Cowashed with Hairveda's Moist PRO mixed with fenugreek powder.  Mistake and I knew because I read it on this board.  I was a bit hard headed.  Took a little bit to get the grit out of my hair. I love fenugreek so I will make it into a tea and add to the condish next time.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Shampoo washed (1st shampoo wash in 2 weeks), DC'd (Keracare Super Reconstructor for 10 minutes rinsed out, then Keracare Humecto mixed with EVOO for over 30 minutes), cowashed with Herbal Essences 'It's a Curl Thing'... leave-in = giovani direct leave in. Air-drying... 

Hair's doing good


----------



## MsChelle (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey ladies! I have been extremely laxed about checking in but I HAVE been keeping up with my co washing. I have been using Suave Coconut for my co-wash and then DC'ing with Aussie Moist twice a week. My breakage has STOPPED!!! I actually got on my hands and knees checking my bathroom floor for broken hairs and found none. I diluted some Aussie Moist with bottled water and added some coconut oil and have been using that as a leave in. My hair feels SOOOOO GOOOODDD!!!!


----------



## Nayna (Apr 20, 2009)

I gotta co wash today I just dont know what to do it with... Maybe AO HSR, I wasn't wowed by it the first time I used it, I guess I'll give it another shot...


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 20, 2009)

Cowashing tonight, probably with Organix Vanilla Silk for a little aromatherapy.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 20, 2009)

Dcw last night with V05 conditioners(split end and orange something) for 1 hr.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 20, 2009)

Prepooing w/oil now and going to cowash and dc tonite w/Sitrinillah


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 20, 2009)

What exactly is deep cowashing?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 20, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> Cowashing tonight, probably with Organix Vanilla Silk for a little aromatherapy.


did this...sprayed in my rollerset mix (giovanni direct/GVP leave-in/water) and now i am sitting under the dryer with rollers in my head


----------



## cch24 (Apr 20, 2009)

i finally ran out of all my aubrey products. they were getting a little expensive to keep cowashing with. i'm going to try out herbal essences hello hydration and garnier fructis fortifying cream conditioner. i revisited he ltr as a leave-in under my carol's daughter healthy hair butter and its a winner once again.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 20, 2009)

I flipped the script a bit. Still did my oil prepoo (amla, brahmi, shikakai, bhringraj, coconut, rosemary eo, lavender eo) then washed my hair w/Swastik Shikakai bar w/marigold and hibiscus  dc'ing overnite w/Pantene Breakage Defense and JBCO. Will cowash in the mornin unless my hair is feelin too good.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 20, 2009)

I co-washed on Friday with Aveeno Nourish & Revitalize Conditioner. I actually love it. Then I did a leave in and detangled. I hardly had any hairs in the comb.


----------



## AngelDoll (Apr 20, 2009)

Still co-washing, but I am trying to use up my cheapie conditioners. I have been using my Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner with good results. This gallon of conditioner lasts a very loooong time.


----------



## lowridin76 (Apr 20, 2009)

cowashed yesterday. I used Suave tropical coconut with some tea tree oil.


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> What exactly is deep cowashing?



When I place conditioner in my hair (Aussie, HE Hello Hydration) then leave it on all day or overnight and wash it out in the morning, I consider that a deep conditioner wash.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 21, 2009)

Cowashed this morning w/Hairveda MCP. Moisturized w/ORS Olive Oil Hair Lotion and sealed w/Vatika/almond/jbco mixture. Disrespectful softness right about now!! Loves it.


----------



## Summer79 (Apr 21, 2009)

yesterday I did an all day DC with raw honey, cinnamon, Mane & Tail conditioner just to see if it would change the color at all.  My DH said it did but I think he's crazy.  I washed it out last night with Sauve Humectant  sealed with my beloved castor oil.  Like I said not sure about the color change but WOW my hair feels happy today!!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 21, 2009)

CoWashed on Sat with VO5 Passion Fruit Smoothie mixed with peppermint EO and my GG oil.  I used KCKT, my moisture mix and coconut oil to do a braid out and my hair felt really soft and was really shiny.   I may start mixing oils into my cowash condishes more often.


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 21, 2009)

Cowashed today with HE LTR Conditioner and a little VO5 Strawberries and Cream Moisture Milk. 

My hair feels great. Moisturized with SCurl and Wave Noueveau. Sealed with Hairveda Cocasta Shikaikai Oil. Air drying in a loose ponytail. Loving it all!!!


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 21, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Cowashed this morning w/Hairveda MCP. Moisturized w/ORS Olive Oil Hair Lotion and sealed w/Vatika/almond/jbco mixture. *Disrespectful softness right about now!!* Loves it.




All that huh???   

Sounds great.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 21, 2009)

Will be cowashing soon with AOHSR mixed with ayurvedic herbs


----------



## Closeout (Apr 21, 2009)

I cowashed today with Sauve smoothie somthing (forget the name) anyhow, I air dried with Kids Organics, and sealed with jojoba oil.....hair feeling FAAAABBBB...


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 22, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair with ORS Replenishing Con mix (+coconut oil and pepper mint oil + a little evoo), rinsed out with HE 'It's a Curl Thing', Leave in - Nexxuss headdress+coconut oil. Airdried in a ponytail for 30 minutes and let hair down till it was completely dry.

Hair's doing good... Next cowash is on Thursday.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 22, 2009)

cowashed last night with hello hydration. it was my first time but i LOVE it. deep cowashing tonight with aussie deeeep.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 22, 2009)

Manushka said:


> All that huh???
> 
> Sounds great.


 YES! I'm repeating the same process tonight except I'll be dc'ing for about an hour then twisting. My hair still feels soft and moisturized from root to tip .


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 22, 2009)

I love it too, it is one of my cowash conditioners. I'll be using it tomorrow evening.


cch24 said:


> cowashed last night with *hello hydration*. it was my first time but i LOVE it. deep cowashing tonight with aussie deeeep.


----------



## thaidreams (Apr 22, 2009)

I co-washed last night with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner (my staple) and Giovanni's Tea Tree Conditioner mixed with Alma Powder.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 22, 2009)

I was hoping this challenge would narrow down my condishes but I'm figuring out my hair must love conditioners.  I am putting myself on conditioner restriction.  I do have 2 coupons that I have to use then I'm good.  No need to buy any at least until maybe fall or even the end of the year.  I'm running out of room!!! 

My hair loves for cowashing:
Hairveda's Moist 24/7 (staple) and Moist PRO
AOHSR & GPB
JASON's Biotin
Patene's Nature Fusion
Aussie Moist
A few of the Herbal Essence condishes
TJ's Nourish Spa

Still to try for cowashing that I already own:
Shescentit Honey Rinse Condish
Two Shikai condishes
Aveeno's new hair stuff (samples)

Aiight for cowashing:
V05 condishes--I will use them up and not purchase again.
Nutrine garlic--will use up but I think my ayurvedic powders will serve that purpose

There are some others I want to try but I need to at least wait until 6 months before purchasing anything else.

Eisani--you are my inspiration for this!


----------



## Eisani (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 22, 2009)

*I'm co washing as I type this, heres how I co wash:*


*I sprayed my hair with my moisture mix which contains:*

*Aloe Vera Juice*

*Rose Water*

*Glycerin*

*And all my favorite Oils*


*Then I applyed my V05 conditionder to my hair in sections ,from ends on up.*

*Seal my conditioner with a oil such as coconut oil ,olive oil,or jojoba oil, today I used coconut oil.*

*Massage my scalp.*

*Put on my plastic cap, let sit for 3 hours, rinse, style as desired.*

*5:00pm I'm washing my conditioner out.*

*I treat my co wash like DC.*​ 

​


----------



## Nayna (Apr 22, 2009)

So I cowashed with HSR, my hair soaked that stuff up and I have fine hair!  When I washed it out it felt ok, nothing major.  I did a braid out with kccc and my scalp has been itchy!  Im taking my graduation pics tomorrow so I'm washing this out today or early tomorrow so that my hair is fresh.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 22, 2009)

cowashed today with giovanni deeper moisture conditioner followed by 3 minutes of aphogee 2 minute conditioner. my hair feels lovely.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 22, 2009)

sitting with my Maka, Brahmi and Amla mix now, cowashing with V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie(as usual, LOL) Aussie Moist for the first time then DC'ing with Kera Care Humecto....I'll twist tonight for a twist out in the morning.

ETA:  Alright now Aussie Moist, like I really needed to add another conditioner to my shelf, but this stuff is GGGRRRREAT!  I knew I was in trouble the minute I put it on my hair.


----------



## kimmy89 (Apr 22, 2009)

just cowashed with HE cowashed on sunday with Loreal re-nutrition


----------



## exubah (Apr 22, 2009)

So I wasn't feeling well today after some food poisoning or something yesterday....I did not have enough energy to go to work today but I did have enough energy tonight to co-wash though 

I conditioned on dry hair with a mixture of Shikai everyday conditioner, honey and coconut oil for about 10 minutes.  Rinsed out and co-washed with V05 moisture milks passion fruit smoothie.  I am currently airdrying in a single plait after adding Lacio Lacio leave-in and I also sealed my ends with JBCO.  When I am fully dry I will add NTM Silk Creme and reapply JBCO to my ends.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 22, 2009)

ABout to cowash with TJ Nourish Spa and a tea rinse


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 22, 2009)

Cowashed and wet bunned today with HE LTR...and even though I intended to, I don't think I rinsed it all out, because I kept smelling raspberries while I was teaching this evening.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 23, 2009)

slept with MT and AO HRS overnight. Will wash off this morning with HE HH. Loving this!


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 23, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> slept with MT and AO HRS overnight. Will wash off this morning with HE HH. Loving this!


 

Hey Jaxhair,

Are you cowashing in twists?


----------



## Eisani (Apr 23, 2009)

Get out of here! I did a paste last night of amla, brahmi, maka, and a smidge of shikakai. Cowashed w/HV Moist 24/7 and Sitrinilla, dc'd w/Pantene R&N mixed w/CoCasta, castor, and Avosoya oil. I even twisted last night for a twist out this morning too !



mrsrobertson2005 said:


> sitting with my Maka, Brahmi and Amla mix now, cowashing with V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie(as usual, LOL) Aussie Moist for the first time then DC'ing with Kera Care Humecto....I'll twist tonight for a twist out in the morning.
> 
> ETA: Alright now Aussie Moist, like I really needed to add another conditioner to my shelf, but this stuff is GGGRRRREAT! I knew I was in trouble the minute I put it on my hair.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Prepoo'd with EVOO for 45 minutes, cowashed with HE Hello Hydration, Leave In - Giovanni Direct, airdrying at the moment.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 23, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Get out of here! I did a paste last night of amla, brahmi, maka, and a smidge of shikakai. Cowashed w/HV Moist 24/7 and Sitrinilla, dc'd w/Pantene R&N mixed w/CoCasta, castor, and Avosoya oil. I even twisted last night for a twist out this morning too !


 
Great minds E,LOL....I was so please with my hair this morning!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 23, 2009)

I will be cowashing with coconut milk mixed with ayurvedic powders in a bit.


----------



## Closeout (Apr 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I will be cowashing with coconut milk mixed with ayurvedic powders in a bit.


 
Do you cowash daily?


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 23, 2009)

Closeout said:


> Do you cowash daily?


 
Right now 3x/wk.  Beginning next month I will do 5x/wk.  Trying to do a 6 month stretch.  I shampoo 1-2 month.


----------



## Closeout (Apr 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Right now 3x/wk. Beginning next month I will do 5x/wk. Trying to do a 6 month stretch. I shampoo 1-2 month.


 
Oh ok! Please keep me posted on how it is going I am stretching for 4 months (never done that before), so any hits/hints would be great!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 23, 2009)

i deep conditioned overnight last night with curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix and just used the water to reactivate it and my hair felt so good. until i used the hibiscus and banana honey butter. that and the coffee coco curl cream is going in the trash tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2009)

Has anyone tried adding epsom salt to their conditioner? I did this today. I mixed in 3 Tbs each of conditioner and epsom salt, heated it up in the microwave for 25 seconds and added it to my hair. I kept it in without heat covered with a plastic cap for a few minutes, then cowashed it out. I am 13 weeks post my last relaxer and I tell you, my hair detangled like a breeze. 

I finished off with a very cold ACV rinse. I will be doing this again after I wash out my henna treatment which is sitting on my hair right now. I will be sleeping with it in overnight and washing it out in the morning. I'll update later


----------



## DaRealist (Apr 24, 2009)

Wed night applied bhringraj oil on scalp and hair.
Thurs: Rinsed with D'Fina 11 en 1 rinse followed by Giovanni's 50:50 conditioner; applied something that I can't remember  and air-dried in a bun
Thurs night applied bhringraj oil on scalp and hair.
Fri: Rinsed with D'Fina 11 en 1 rinse followed by Giovanni's Smooth as Silk conditioner; applied Silken Child and air-dried in a bun


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

Cowashed with Suave Naturals refreshing Waterfalls Mist this morning. I like the fresh scent of this conditioner.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Apr 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Has anyone tried adding epsom salt to their conditioner? I did this today. I mixed in 3 Tbs each of conditioner and epsom salt, heated it up in the microwave for 25 seconds and added it to my hair. I kept it in without heat covered with a plastic cap for a few minutes, then cowashed it out. I am 13 weeks post my last relaxer and I tell you, my hair detangled like a breeze.
> 
> I finished off with a very cold ACV rinse. I will be doing this again after I wash out my henna treatment which is sitting on my hair right now. I will be sleeping with it in overnight and washing it out in the morning. I'll update later



I did this once but I used only 1 Tbs and I didn't notice a benefit. So I didn't do it again.  Now I'm thinking I didn't use enough Epsom salt so I'm going to try it again with 3Tbs to see if that's better.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 24, 2009)

i co washed today with he totally twisted. man i love that stuff. im going to use it as a leave in and see how that works out.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 24, 2009)

I feel weird I haven't cowashed since last week.  I've been busy this week and haven't had time. I'm still wearing my braid out (day 2).  I'll be joining you ladies again with the cowashing on sunday with yes to carrots condish.


----------



## Nayna (Apr 24, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i deep conditioned overnight last night with curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix and just used the water to reactivate it and my hair felt so good. *until i used the hibiscus and banana honey butter. that and the coffee coco curl cream is going in the trash tonight*.


 

What happened?  Girl u better hop to that exchange forum, lol


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2009)

Cowashed this morning with Ion reconstructor for strength, mixed with Elucence MB, and Suave Refreshing Waterfall mist conditioners for moisture.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 25, 2009)

cowashed with Aussie Moist and Suave Humectant, DC'd, airdryed and bunned.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 25, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Cowashed with Suave Naturals refreshing Waterfalls Mist this morning. I like the fresh scent of this conditioner.


 I do too. It smells so clean and breezy!


----------



## Eisani (Apr 25, 2009)

Doing my ayurvedic HOT right now. Y'all ate making it hard for me to choose what to cw with, everything sounds yummy today. I guess I'll decide once I get in the bathroom.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 25, 2009)

Prepoo'd with EVOO, cowashed with Suave Humectant, tried Henna Gloss for the 1st time (3 tbsps of henna, keracare dry and itchy scalp con (trying to get rid of this so decided to use for henna glosses), coconut oil, honey, and water) for 1.5 hours, rinsed out with Organix coconut oil conditioner and DC'd with Keracare Humecto... Leave-in - giovanni direct leave in.

Henna Gloss is a keeper for me  My hair feels good...


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 25, 2009)

I will be cowashing with ayurvedic powders mixed with Shescentit's Honey Conditioning Cream Rinse.


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 25, 2009)

co washed this week with suave


----------



## Eisani (Apr 25, 2009)

Cowashed earlier w/EMB. Used HE Totally Twisted cond as a leave in along w/a lil ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer then sealed w/jbco & Vatika oil. Put it in a banana clip where it'll stay for the next couple days. It's so soft and lush  I really think I owe that to my ayurvedic HOT's and paste treatment a few days ago.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 26, 2009)

cowashed with Aussie Moist, then used my Denman to brush it up into a wet bun. i left ALL the conditioner in, so i am hoping it works like a DC without a cap since I am leaving it in all day...and sitting on my patio in 90 degree weather. LOL


----------



## Eisani (Apr 26, 2009)

Update to yesterday's cowash:

Okay so as I said yesterday, I cw'd w/EMB then scrunched the HE Totally Twisted into my wet hair, added ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer in 4 sections, sealed w/JBCO and Vatika oil then put it in a banana clip. Fast forward to this afternoon, I took out the banana clip, gave my hair a shake and my curls are SOOOOO well-defined  Touchably soft and dizzy spirally curls. I'll be doing this again to make sure the results weren't a fluke but if I get the same results, these will become my staple products for wash n go's!!


----------



## Nayna (Apr 27, 2009)

I co-washed earlier with HE LTR,  dang that stuff is great.  My roommate made me organize all my hair products (in my room mind u) and I totally forgot it was there, gotta give her a shout out cus my hair feels nice and silky.  I put some miss jessies baby buttercreme in it then I put it in 4 cornrows with the curly meringue and i sealed with jojoba. I'm trying to let it dry stretched from now on, I'm noticing less and less knots, thank the Lord.


----------



## countrychickd (Apr 27, 2009)

Still cowashing almost daily.  Usually with Aussie Moist, Herbal Essences Hydralicious Conditioner, or Tresemme, and my new growth is loving this! Love this challenge!


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 27, 2009)

Cw this morning with DT/WR mix(on a personal use it up challenge and dumped every co I had in the container ).


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 27, 2009)

Eisani:

What is EMB?

Cowashed yesterday with Yes to Carrots, then porosity control, then my DC mix with added protein (my AOHSR comes today).  Extra soft hair!! Used KCKT, Garnier Sleek & Shine mix, and my moisture mix as a leave in, sealed with Coconut oil.  Wearing a half up half down braid out (had surgery with the students hair has to be out of my face) that is very soft but I don't think it dried completely since I'm losing the pattern already.  Have to try this mix again and let my hair dry more.  I think it may be a keeper.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 27, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Eisani:
> 
> What is EMB?
> 
> Cowashed yesterday with Yes to Carrots, then porosity control, then my DC mix with added protein (my AOHSR comes today). Extra soft hair!! Used KCKT, Garnier Sleek & Shine mix, and my moisture mix as a leave in, sealed with Coconut oil. Wearing a half up half down braid out (had surgery with the students hair has to be out of my face) that is very soft but I don't think it dried completely since I'm losing the pattern already. Have to try this mix again and let my hair dry more. I think it may be a keeper.


 EMB= Elucence Moisture Balance


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 27, 2009)

I haven't been posting like I did during last summer's challenge but I am still cwing at least 2 -3 x per week, using Redken Smooth Down con and finishing with BT, Aveda nourishing concentrate and a little almond oil. My hair feels LUSH!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 27, 2009)

i co washed all this weekend. i used totally twisted saturday and sunday but today i used trader joes and i loved it. it was my first time using it but i loved it the same as my giovanni deeper moisture and i even used it as a leve in. i think i will start to buy this in bulk instead of giovanni because its like $7 cheaper with more for your money.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 27, 2009)

cowashing tonight with breaks over.


----------



## Closeout (Apr 27, 2009)

I cowashed with Sauve Cirtus Smoothie, i finished this bottle, so I will be buying another cowasher. I already have Suave Tropical Coconut, and NTM Deep Conditioner. I think i might go with VO5 just not sure!! Choices choices!!


----------



## PrissyMiss (Apr 27, 2009)

Cowashed this morning with VO5 Sage and Blackberry, then rollerset.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 28, 2009)

Going to cowash tonight not sure with what (V05 passion fruit oil mix or Aussie Moist) I'll have to see when I get in the shower.  The rain is messing up my braid out so I'm going to cowash and wet bun until it stops raining.  How I love April showers.

ETA:  Cowashed with Aussie Moist (love the bubble gum smell) and sealed it with Castor Oil.  Still have it in my hair cause I was rushing and couldn't do my freezing cold water rinse.  Probably rinse and bun in the morning.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 28, 2009)

Really looking forward to cowashing tonight... I can't believe that less than 4 months ago, I wasn't cowashing and now I cowash 3 times a week! I thought 2 times would be the maximum for me but 3 weeks of cowashing 3 times a week has been so good to my hair. Can't wait for summertime, I'll be cowashing most days.

Thanks so much for starting this challenge Eisani  And of course - thanks to all the ladies who I have learned from in here.


----------



## AngelDoll (Apr 28, 2009)

I have not been able to co-wash because I have a sprained shoulder. My hair has been in twists for about two weeks; oh how I miss the water on my scalp. On a lighter note, my hair appears to have grown about 1/2 inch. Sorry, I did not take any pics.erplexed


----------



## Eisani (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats on your growth, sorry about your shoulder 

Cowashed this morning w/EMB. Used HE TT as a leave in and put it in a banana clip.


----------



## AngelDoll (Apr 28, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Congrats on your growth, sorry about your shoulder
> 
> Cowashed this morning w/EMB. Used HE TT as a leave in and put it in a banana clip.


 
Thank you soooo much.
You look stunning, your hair is beautiful, now gimme those earrings.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 28, 2009)

After poo'ing with my shikakai bar.  I cowashed with V05 passion fruit and Aussie Moist.  DC'ing with Kera Care Humecto, probably gonna airdry and bun.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 28, 2009)

Cowashing every other day with Suave Humectant.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 28, 2009)

I co-washed for the last three days and I added a DC today after working out.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 28, 2009)

AngelDoll said:


> I have not been able to co-wash because I have a sprained shoulder. My hair has been in twists for about two weeks; oh how I miss the water on my scalp. On a lighter note, my hair appears to have grown about 1/2 inch. Sorry, I did not take any pics.erplexed




sorry to hear about your shoulder sweetie. 

I cw this morning with my DT/WR mix.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 28, 2009)

AngelDoll said:


> Thank you soooo much.
> You look stunning, your hair is beautiful, now gimme those earrings.


  Thank you!


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 28, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair with ORS Replenishing con mix (+coconut and peppermint oils), rinsed out with Herbal Essences 'It's a Curl Thing' (just realised it's called Totally Twisted in the U.S.) and cowashed one more time with it. My hair was so soft and detangled 
Leave-in - Giovanni Direct, put hair up in a ponytail to airdry for 30 minutes then taking down to dry as much as possible before going to sleep.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 28, 2009)

i co washed today with totally twisted and trader joes nourish spa. love this combo. that totally twisted is so addictive im tryna tell ya.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 28, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i co washed today with totally twisted and trader joes nourish spa. love this combo. *that totally twisted is so* *addictive* im tryna tell ya.


 No kidding. I originally bought it for dd. She "let" me use it and I'm in love.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 28, 2009)

i have not updated in foreeeeever

i cut my hair really short last week

and so i'm condition rinsing more often now
pretty much everyday. 

because i'll be wearing my hair pretty much "as is"
for a while

using aubrey organics conditioners and vo5 strawberries and cream


----------



## Closeout (Apr 28, 2009)

OK, went to CVS today during my lunch break, the conditioner i chose was......VO5 Black Berry Sage Tea.  I picked it coz it was 99 cents and it smelt yummy!

So now i have THREE conditioners i am using to cowash, Sauve Tropical Coconut, NTM Daily Deep Condish and the VO5. I am ready to use the first two up now so i can try out a different brand.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 28, 2009)

Closeout said:


> OK, went to CVS today during my lunch break, the conditioner i chose was......VO5 Black Berry Sage Tea.  I picked it coz it was 99 cents and it smelt yummy!
> 
> So now i have THREE conditioners i am using to cowash, Sauve Tropical Coconut, NTM Daily Deep Condish and the VO5. I am ready to use the first two up now so i can try out a different brand.


 i have the blackberry sage conditioner but i have yet to use it. i hate that its not half as thick as the moisture milks but in that case it may be great as a leave in, and you're right. it does smell good.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 28, 2009)

Eisani said:


> No kidding. I originally bought it for dd. She "let" me use it and I'm in love.


 yea it is good. i only have one bottle though and am trying to stop myself from stocking up on it like i did the LTR and HH. i have like six bottles and barely use them now. i need help lol.

btw i like the pic at the bottom of your page. i like the color of your hair.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 28, 2009)

chebaby said:


> yea it is good. i only have one bottle though and am trying to stop myself from stocking up on it like i did the LTR and HH. i have like six bottles and barely use them now. i need help lol.
> 
> btw i like the pic at the bottom of your page. i like the color of your hair.



I am so tempted to buy more, bit I'll wait. I still have 3 bottles of Sunsilk Captivating Curls to use plus 3 bottles of the gel & cream twist that goes with it. It's hard though because someone has the big bottles for $5 this week...

Thanks, hon!


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 29, 2009)

Co-washing and deep conditioning every other day and my hair just loves it! Using HEHH and the purple twist one and AO HSR most times. Easy does it!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 29, 2009)

Last nite I cowashed w/ HE HH then did a flexi rod set.

Getting my touchup this weekend so I won't be cowashing for at least a week or so.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 29, 2009)

cowashed with hello hydration this morning. i added a mix of he ltr leave-in and my garnier fructis leave-in and made the prettiest damp bun. i'll take it down tonight to add my moisturizer and seal with oil. i may start morning cowashing...


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 29, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with Lanza's ulitmate treatment co and strength power booster for 30 min. I plan on shampooing and doing a quick rinse out/cw with my Designer Touch/White Rain conditioner combo once in the shower.


----------



## Odd One (Apr 29, 2009)

i cowashed yesturday with a ors replenishing pack i had... wet my hair apply  it put a shower caap then took my shower... when i rinsed i was like WOAH!!! softness all over... i need to get me more of those!!!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm co washing today, I don't know what time, but I will DC my cowash like always.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 29, 2009)

after i rinsed out the sintrinilla conditioner i co washed with trader joes nourish spa.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 30, 2009)

dcw with my DT/WR combo for 30 min. today.


----------



## DaRealist (Apr 30, 2009)

This is from memory...
Saturday: CW'd with Giovanni Smooth as Silk
Sunday: Giovanni Tea Tree
Monday: Giovanni 50:50
Tues: Giovanni Tea Tree
Wednesday: Giovanni Smooth as Silk

That sounds about right
Each time I airdried in a bun with a mix of JBCO and bhringraj oil on the hair


----------



## cch24 (Apr 30, 2009)

cowashed with breaks over this morning. last night when i took my hair down it was sooo soft. the mix of ltr and garnier leave ins will definitely become a staple.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 30, 2009)

cowashed with aussie moist, sealed with africa's best herbal and wet bunned. one more day of finals, then my undergrad journey is OVER


----------



## chebaby (Apr 30, 2009)

i co washed today after deep conditioning with sitrinilla conditioner with my trusty trader joes nourish spa.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 30, 2009)

co washed with TJ Nourish Spa earlier


----------



## MummysGirl (May 1, 2009)

Generously applied Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor to dry hair, jumped into the shower.. a couple of minutes later, rinsed out. Cowashed with HE 'It's a Curl Thing' ('Totally Twisted' in the US) and used Nexxuss Headdress and Coconut Oil as leave in. Airdried in a ponytail and scarf for 30 minutes and let down to dry completely.

My hair is *LOVING* cowashing 3 times a week  In a few weeks, I'm going up to 4 cowashes a week.


----------



## Eisani (May 1, 2009)

After washing that Miss Jessie's crap out of my hair, cowashed w/Suave Waterfall Mist & EMB.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 1, 2009)

Cowashed w/ Motions CPR this morn for a protein boost.  Used alil lustrasilk cholesterol as a leavein and did a ponytail.  My hair feels poofy.


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2009)

I will be cowashing with Jasmine's Shea Butter Cream Rinse a little later.


----------



## DaRealist (May 1, 2009)

cowashed with Giovanni Tea Tree
Applied Silk Elements Silken Child Silk Moisturizing Creme to length and bunned


----------



## morehairplease (May 1, 2009)

dcw now with Lanza healing strength conditioner, neutral protein filler, and strength power booster.


----------



## countrychickd (May 1, 2009)

I DCed on dry hair with Aubrey Organics HSR, and cowashed with Herbal Essences Hydralicious.  Boy, I'm experiencing some heavy duty shedding with this transition, but detangling is a breeze.  I wet bunned as well after applying some Cantu Leave In, some coconut oil, and some Fantasia IC gel on my edges.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 1, 2009)

I have noticed a little more shedding too... and detangling is unbelievably easy with cowashing! I love cowashing 

I prefer shedding to breakage anytime though..



countrychickd said:


> I DCed on dry hair with Aubrey Organics HSR, and cowashed with Herbal Essences Hydralicious.  Boy, I'm experiencing some heavy duty shedding with this transition, but detangling is a breeze.  I wet bunned as well after applying some Cantu Leave In, some coconut oil, and some Fantasia IC gel on my edges.


----------



## countrychickd (May 1, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I have noticed a little more shedding too... and detangling is unbelievably easy with cowashing! I love cowashing
> 
> I prefer shedding to breakage anytime though..


 
I love cowashing too. It's making my life right now so much easier than it would've otherwise been.  I may try a garlic treatment to see if my shedding will stop.  You're right....at least it's not breakage though.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 1, 2009)

Please let me know how that works for you...



countrychickd said:


> I love cowashing too. It's making my life right now so much easier than it would've otherwise been. * I may try a garlic treatment to see if my shedding will stop*.  You're right....at least it's not breakage though.


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> I DCed on dry hair with Aubrey Organics HSR, and cowashed with Herbal Essences Hydralicious. Boy, I'm experiencing some heavy duty shedding with this transition, but detangling is a breeze. I wet bunned as well after applying some Cantu Leave In, some coconut oil, and some Fantasia IC gel on my edges.


 


MummysGirl said:


> I have noticed a little more shedding too... and detangling is unbelievably easy with cowashing! I love cowashing
> 
> I prefer shedding to breakage anytime though..


 
OT--Ladies I am loving the new growth/texture shots.  Very pretty hair !


----------



## Jaxhair (May 2, 2009)

Deep co-washing with HEHH that I had in my hair overnight with ayurveda oil (array of powders, coconut and castor oil).


----------



## Eisani (May 2, 2009)

Ladies experiencing more shedding: we know it's part of transitioning, but also make sure your moisture and protein is balanced. If you try the garlic con and your still having quite a bit of shedding, try adding a light-med protein to your cowash and/or dc routine. Then again, it could just be your time of year to shed. Keep us updated!


----------



## countrychickd (May 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> OT--Ladies I am loving the new growth/texture shots. Very pretty hair !


 
Thanks so much girl.  Cowashing has really been helping with this transition so far. I'm noticing a texture in my hair I never knew I had.



Eisani said:


> Ladies experiencing more shedding: we know it's part of transitioning, but also make sure your moisture and protein is balanced. If you try the garlic con and your still having quite a bit of shedding, try adding a light-med protein to your cowash and/or dc routine. Then again, it could just be your time of year to shed. Keep us updated!


 
Thanks for this advice Eisani.  I was thinking that if I added a light protein into the mix it may help.  I'm going to definitely take this advice. Since I cowash almost daily, I'll throw in a light protein conditioner.  I'll report back.  Thanks again girl!


----------



## MummysGirl (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for this... I have noticed shedding but it's not enough to scare me yet but i will definitely bear this in mind. 
I cowash with Aphogee 2 min reconstructor once every 2 weeks and my leave ins are light proteins.
Thanks again.



Eisani said:


> Ladies experiencing more shedding: we know it's part of transitioning, but also make sure your moisture and protein is balanced. If you try the garlic con and your still having quite a bit of shedding, try adding a light-med protein to your cowash and/or dc routine. Then again, it could just be your time of year to shed. Keep us updated!


----------



## MummysGirl (May 2, 2009)

Thank you 


Shay72 said:


> OT--Ladies I am loving the new growth/texture shots. Very pretty hair !


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 2, 2009)

broke down and bought the AM Pump...cowashed Thursday....I've been rocking a twist out since.


----------



## Eisani (May 2, 2009)

Y'all are welcome  I definitely can relate. 

Cowashing today w/EMB and putting in two plaits. It's crunch time with the packing and moving so I can't have my hair in the way! That style should keep me for a couple days.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 2, 2009)

I co-washed with Nature Gate's Aloe Vera Conditioner yesterday after returning from the gym.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 3, 2009)

Cowashed today using Aussie Moist...I'm gonna say it again, I'm in love with this conditioner.  Under the bonnet dryer now drying twist for a twist out in the morning.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 3, 2009)

Oh yes ma'am I am sooo in! My hair loved co-washing last summer. Now that I've got my staples down I'm totally game.


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2009)

Cowashed this afternoon with some mega tek conditioner followed by CON ultra Nourishing conditioner mixed with GVP k-pak conditioner.


----------



## Eisani (May 3, 2009)

Where have u been, anyway??


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Where have u been, anyway??


 
Okay now which one of us are you Eisani?


----------



## cch24 (May 3, 2009)

deep cowashed with gvp conditioning balm mixed with coconut oil. ALSO discovered the mebco shower comb and promptly through my jilbere shower comb away. there's no comparison. this comb slid through my 7 month post hair. love it, and cowashing.


----------



## Eisani (May 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay now which one of us are you Eisani?


Oh.  I figured someone would end up jumping in between.  I wouldn't spank u Aggie  That  is for Luvmuh...she knows who I'm talking to!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 3, 2009)

LOL Girl I've been working like a slave with da massa on her *ahem* butt. I'm doing pretty good though lol. I haven't bought much. You'd be proud.


----------



## MA2010 (May 4, 2009)

Cowashing with Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol. Will post results when I wash out.


*update*
That Lustrasilk is something SERIOUS!!!! My hair was very soft, especially my NG when I rinsed. Will be cowashing with this often!!!!


----------



## AngelDoll (May 4, 2009)

Rinsed hair w/ Ayurveda tea mix, cowashed w/ Suave ocean breeze, dc w/ GVP conditioning balm mixed w/ wonder 8 oil (trying to use up some of my products). My hair was so soft and silky. I roller set and am sitting under the dryer as I type.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 4, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight (Saturday) with Amla and Vatika oils... addes a tiny amount of HE TT to my hair in the morning, worked out at the gym (cardio session).... rinsed hair, applied phyto intense nutrition mask (I have a lot of samples of this and an almost empty bottle, all from last year) in the shower... left it in for 8/10 minutes... cowashed out with HE HH.

Leave in - nexxus headdress... airdried hair down, held back with a headband. When hair was 80% dry, I applied a small amount of lustrasilk shea butter cholestrol to sections of my hair before cornrowing for a braidout.

1.5/2 hours later, I took out the braids - my hair felt so soft and nice!!!

P.S. This was my 1st time trying Lustrasilk cholestrol... I think it's a keeper for braidouts, twistouts, bantu knot outs.

Results at the end of the day, I pinned up my hair...


----------



## Eisani (May 4, 2009)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> LOL Girl I've been working like a slave with da massa on her *ahem* butt. I'm doing pretty good though lol. I haven't bought much. You'd be proud.


 Mm hmm...I miss seeing you post mama!


I just took my plaits down this morning, forgot I had to go to work today because otherwise those two plaits would've stayed in until I finished moving and unpacking a few things. Oh well, braid out today, no cowash . My scalp is craving that water so hopefully I'll be able to CW tonight or in the morning.


----------



## exubah (May 4, 2009)

So I co-washed last night with some OLD (as in I don't know how long they had this!) Herbal Essence Conditioner I found at my aunt's house (I was on another island for a funeral over the weekend).  I added honey and some EVCO I took over in my traveling spray bottle and applied to dry hair.  Rinsed out after about 10 minutes and plait my hair in two.  Tied on my satin scarf and air-dried overnight....missed using my regular products , next time I have to travel with all of my arsenal of hair products!!!


----------



## Shay72 (May 5, 2009)

Cowashed with a mix of coconut oil, aloe vera gelly, ayurvedic herbs, and V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie.


----------



## exubah (May 5, 2009)

Okay, so we started our Fitness Challenge at work yesterday and I was so hot and sweaty and feeling disgusting afterward that I co-washed again last night (2 nights in a row).  Nothing fancy this time, all I did was use Shikai Everyday Conditioner w/Amla, rinse, squeeze out excess water, added Lacio Lacio Leave-In, plait in one and tied on satin scarf.  Air dried overnight, loose plait, added NTM Silk Creme, EVCO and JBCO on ends.....fashioned a bun without a ponytail tie/holder and out de door I went


----------



## Eisani (May 5, 2009)

DCW this morning after sleeping in Hairveda Moist 24/7 mixed w/Amla Gold. Lustrasilk Shea Cholesterol as leave in, sealed w/Amla Gold, bunned.


----------



## cch24 (May 5, 2009)

cowashed yesterday with hello hydration. still loving it. have my hair cornrowed for a braidout today, but will be cowashing tomorrow with garnier fructis something or other and a 3 minute megatek treatment.


----------



## DaRealist (May 5, 2009)

this morning cw'd with Giovanni 50:50
added a little after and airdrying in bun.


----------



## morehairplease (May 5, 2009)

dcw with lanza healing moisture and healing strength co.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 5, 2009)

I co-washed last nite after going to the gym with VO5 Rebalacing Conditioner. I think today after my workout--I will be co-washing tonight followed by a deep conditioner.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 5, 2009)

CW with Yes to Carrots Sunday.  I felt like having an all natural wash day and used only natural products (Hot Oil Pre-poo, CW,ACV rinse, AOSHR DC, Yogurt Protein Treatment, KCKT, EVCO).  My hair loved it...Loved it so much the tub clogged and the maintence man had to come fix it.
I did a roller set and silk wrap and ran a cool curling iron on the really curlie part.  I think it'll hold up for my seminar presentation Fri.  I'll post pics this weekend.


----------



## Shay72 (May 5, 2009)

This week is when I will start cowashing 5 days a week so today is day 2.  The plan was to tea rinse and cowash it out.  I forgot to make the tea rinse but I did cowash with Moist PRO mixed with aloe vera gelly. OKay I know now that I need to make the tea rinse either the night before or right when I get up in the morning.


----------



## Eisani (May 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> This week is when I will start cowashing 5 days a week so today is day 2. The plan was to tea rinse and cowash it out. I forgot to make the tea rinse but I did cowash with Moist PRO mixed with aloe vera gelly. OKay I know now that I need to make the tea rinse either the night before or right when I get up in the morning.


 Did you see your induction info in the Afroveda thread?


----------



## Ivy Santolina (May 5, 2009)

So I'm still using my a-vedic co-wash after an oil pre-poo treatment 2 times a week.  I'm loving co-washing.  Co-washing along with weekly DCing has made my NG so manageable that I fell over on the transitioning-to-natural side of the fence.  If I would have known the benefits of co-washing pre-LHCF I'd probably have never texlaxed.


----------



## Shay72 (May 5, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Did you see your induction info in the Afroveda thread?


 
I ran to look and  ! I need help ...


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 5, 2009)

Friday -- HE HH + wash n go; left some HE HH in

Saturday -- same thing

Monday -- GVP conditioning balm + steam treatment via Bikram yoga; wet bun

today -- aphogee 2 min for 5 min + GVP leave-in + wet bun


----------



## cch24 (May 5, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> Friday -- HE HH + wash n go; left some HE HH in
> 
> Saturday -- same thing
> 
> ...



totally OT but i love bikram yoga!


----------



## chebaby (May 5, 2009)

co washed this morning with HE HH and used totally twisted as a leave in. 
i have been using TT so much lately that i forgot how much i love HH. good thing i have 2 extra bottles lol. then i have to move on to using the 4 LTR conditioners i have.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 5, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair with Phyto Intense Nutrition Mask (using it up, had since last year and forgot about it), 40 minutes later I applied ORS Replenishing Con mix without rinsing out the Phyto. Left in for 30 minutes. 

Cowashed out the DCs with HE Totally Twisted, leave in - Giovanni Direct Leave In. I'm airdrying right now, my hair is ridiculously soft... I am amazed. I haven't done a Shampoo Wash in about 3 weeks and my hair doesn't feel weird at all! I'm tempted to keep cowashing (3 times a week at the moment) until I henna gloss next Saturday... I'll see.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (May 5, 2009)

I co-wash tommorow

​


----------



## **SaSSy** (May 5, 2009)

Checking in for the month, I'm still daily co-washing and bunning. I just got a touch-up last thurs, and the siggy picture is the most recent picture of my hair.


----------



## DaRealist (May 6, 2009)

Cw'd with Giovanni Smooth as Silk


----------



## countrychickd (May 6, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> DC'd on dry hair with Phyto Intense Nutrition Mask (using it up, had since last year and forgot about it), 40 minutes later I applied ORS Replenishing Con mix without rinsing out the Phyto. Left in for 30 minutes.
> 
> Cowashed out the DCs with HE Totally Twisted, leave in - Giovanni Direct Leave In. *I'm airdrying right now, my hair is ridiculously soft... I am amazed.* I haven't done a Shampoo Wash in about 3 weeks and my hair doesn't feel weird at all! I'm tempted to keep cowashing (3 times a week at the moment) until I henna gloss next Saturday... I'll see.


 
Girl I feel the same way.  My hair is so soft.  I'm amazed as well.  Never knew my hair could feel so soft.  


I cowashed with Aphogee 2 Minute and no shedding! I'm pleased with that.  So I'll definitely have to incorporate a little more protein into my cowashing schedule.  Airdrying now in a bun.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 6, 2009)

Good news! 



countrychickd said:


> Girl I feel the same way.  My hair is so soft.  I'm amazed as well.  Never knew my hair could feel so soft.
> 
> 
> *I cowashed with Aphogee 2 Minute and no shedding!* I'm pleased with that.  So I'll definitely have to incorporate a little more protein into my cowashing schedule.  Airdrying now in a bun.


----------



## chebaby (May 6, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight last night with asian tea conditioner and then co washed today with HE HH.


----------



## cch24 (May 6, 2009)

cowashed today with garnier. probably dcing overnight or all tomorrow morning with... whatever i buy from sally's.


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2009)

Cowashed today with V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie.  I'm on a use this ish up campaign with my V05 condishes.  They are too thin.  I have 7 bottles including the one I'm using now so it may be a minute.  Then I will move onto Suave and the other condishes I don't have to have. I have all spring & summer so I hope to make a dent.

ETA: I made my tea rinse the night before and that worked.  I remembered that because I just woke up and I need to make my tea rinse before I go back to sleep.  That way I will be good to go in the morning.


----------



## Shay72 (May 7, 2009)

Did a methi tea rinse and cowashed with AOGPB.  Hair feels like butta baby! I tell you I can not keep my hand out of my hair with all of this cowashing.


----------



## Eisani (May 7, 2009)

CW'd w/SitriNillah this morning and bunned.


----------



## morehairplease (May 7, 2009)

Deep conditioning now for an 1 with Lanza healing moisture conditioner & healing strength conditioner w/protein boosters and will use a quick rinse out conditioner when I am done.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 7, 2009)

Made a paste out of my Maka, Brahmi, Amla mix...cowashed using V05 and Aussie Moist.


----------



## cch24 (May 7, 2009)

quick dc with gvp conditioning balm, then followed with aphogee 2 minute. mixed ltr leave in and garnier sleek and shine leave in and bunned. soft, but strong hair.


----------



## chebaby (May 7, 2009)

co washed today with hello hydration and devacurl one condition mixed with avocado oil, castor oil, evoo and honey. i also used that mix as a leave in and so far my hair is soft as cotton.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2009)

Cowashed this afternoon with MT mixed with GVP k-pak conditioner. I had added some essential oils to the MT and mannnnn, my scalp was tingling in a really good way. Will be doing that again for sure.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 8, 2009)

I just co-washed after an intensive workout with a mixture of my Nature's Gate Aloe Vera Conditioner & Jason's Natural Supermoisturizing Hemp Conditioner. Then I dced with Nature's Gate Jojoba Conditioner. As you can see I love nature's gate product line.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 8, 2009)

Applied Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner (another con I am trying to use up, I'm not too sure I'll repurchase) to my dry hair, left in for an hour. Cowashed out with HE HH. Leave In - Giovanni Direct.

Yet another benefit of cowashing -  *Moisturised Ends!!!* Sometimes when I shampoo washed in the past, my ends felt dry after my hair had air dried. Dry compared to the rest of my hair...  I almost always HAD to baggy overnight for my ends to get moisturised. But now, my ends and the rest of my hair are ALL moisturised and my ends feel soft too  I can't even remember the last time I baggied.

Excessive use of shampoos must have been doing my hair more harm than good. I used to shampoo wash twice a week and the only time my ends dried nicely were if I did a braidout or a rollerset.

I :heart2: cowashing and it feels like it's gonna make my transition easier than I ever expected :crossfingers:


----------



## AngelDoll (May 8, 2009)

Sorry ladies, I will have to bow out of this challenge. Earlier I posted that I had a sprained shoulder. Well, my neck has been in constant pain since 4/17. After two ER visits, two doctor's visits, and physical therapy - still no relief. I had an MRI yesterday and I found out today that I have a severe herniated disc in my neck, it is pressing on my spinal cord and I will need surgery. I have an appointment with the neuro-surgeon next Friday. 

All I have been able to do with my hair is mist with water and conditioner and put in a messy bun.

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## chebaby (May 8, 2009)

i deep conditioned today with jane carter conditioner and then co washed with hello hydration.


----------



## Closeout (May 8, 2009)

AngelDoll said:


> Sorry ladies, I will have to bow out of this challenge. Earlier I posted that I had a sprained shoulder. Well, my neck has been in constant pain since 4/17. After two ER visits, two doctor's visits, and physical therapy - still no relief. I had an MRI yesterday and I found out today that I have a severe herniated disc in my neck, it is pressing on my spinal cord and I will need surgery. I have an appointment with the neuro-surgeon next Friday.
> 
> All I have been able to do with my hair is mist with water and conditioner and put in a messy bun.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!


 
sorry to hear about your sitation, i hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Jaxhair (May 9, 2009)

angeldoll - wishing you well honey. good luck with the surgery, hope it's soon and recovery is fast so you can join us again!

mummysgirl- fab pix of your hair! love your texture!

co-washed yesterday with he hh. getting braids in soon. anyone wear extensions and co-wash regularly? buildup problems?


----------



## LovinLocks (May 9, 2009)

I've been slacking.  I'm a slacker.  Need to get back on the bandwagon.  Hair is getting there and what I do . . . slack off.  S L A C K E R!!!!!!


----------



## Platinum (May 9, 2009)

AngelDoll said:


> Sorry ladies, I will have to bow out of this challenge. Earlier I posted that I had a sprained shoulder. Well, my neck has been in constant pain since 4/17. After two ER visits, two doctor's visits, and physical therapy - still no relief. I had an MRI yesterday and I found out today that I have a severe herniated disc in my neck, it is pressing on my spinal cord and I will need surgery. I have an appointment with the neuro-surgeon next Friday.
> 
> All I have been able to do with my hair is mist with water and conditioner and put in a messy bun.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!


 
I'm sorry to hear this Angel Doll.  I'm praying that you will have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Platinum (May 9, 2009)

I'm in love with Suave Humectant! I've been cowashing almost every other day with it, I may start cowashing daily.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 9, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'm in love with Suave Humectant! I've been cowashing almost every other day with it, I may start cowashing daily.


 
This was my staple when I first started cowashing, I LOVE IT as well, but then my beloved Aussie Moist came into my life.  SH is still in rotation and I will continue to purchase just b/c I think its a great con..


----------



## cch24 (May 9, 2009)

baggied last night for the first time, i think i like it! i'm on my way to bikram yoga and after i'll cowash with hello hydration.


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2009)

Cowashed with MT this morning again.


----------



## danigurl18 (May 9, 2009)

I'm cowashing today with VO5 moisturizing milks Strawberry something or other lol


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 9, 2009)

cowashed with V05 and AM after first henna application


----------



## MummysGirl (May 9, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair with Phyto Intense Nutrition Mask & Coconut Oil - stayed in the sauna with this for 15 minutes. Cowashed out with HH HE. Leave in - giovanni direct.


----------



## Ganjababy (May 9, 2009)

Checking in, been co washing everyday so far this week


----------



## MummysGirl (May 9, 2009)

I've been ignoring this conditioner, it's in my cowash rotation  but I haven't used it in 2 weeks - I'm so in love with HE Totally Twisted and Hello Hydration. I forgot about Suave Humectant(it's sooo good too!) I'll use it next cowash.



Platinum said:


> I'm in love with Suave Humectant! I've been cowashing almost every other day with it, I may start cowashing daily.


----------



## exubah (May 9, 2009)

I put AO GPB on dry hair for about 20 minutes.....rinsed out and co-washed with Motions moisture conditioner


----------



## Eisani (May 9, 2009)

I flat ironed today for a cut so I won't be cowashing for a few days, although I'm super tempted because I know most if not all of the relaxed ends should be gone now  I really wanna see! I told her to just cut, don't be dusting or trimming; cut what needed to be cut.


----------



## MA2010 (May 9, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I flat ironed today for a cut so I won't be cowashing for a few days, although I'm super tempted because I know most if not all of the relaxed ends should be gone now  I really wanna see! I told her to just cut, don't be dusting or trimming; cut what needed to be cut.


 

Good for you girl! Your narural hair is so super gorgeous!!! That hair color. takes your hair to the next level. Get rid of those relaxed ends and enjoy that hair!!!


----------



## Nayna (May 9, 2009)

I co-washed yesterday with Aussie moist, my scalp is giving me some issues,I think it's time for a henna treatment, it's itchy and starting shed a little more than I like.  No bueno.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 11, 2009)

I co-washed this morning after working out with Nature's Gate Aloe Vera Moisturizing Conditioner and deep conditioned with Avalon Organics Peppermint Revitalizing Conditioner. It seems like I will be co-washing frequently all summer long.


----------



## Eisani (May 11, 2009)

CocoSlim83 said:


> I co-washed yesterday with Aussie moist, my scalp is giving me some issues,I think it's time for a henna treatment, it's itchy and starting shed a little more than I like. No bueno.


 When was the last time you clarified or chelated? If I'm cowashing a lot and my scalp starts acting a donkey, I know it's time to chelate or wash w/some tea tree shampoo.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 11, 2009)

Eisani said:


> When was the last time you clarified or chelated? If I'm cowashing a lot and my scalp starts acting a donkey, I know it's time to chelate or wash w/some tea tree shampoo.


 
I totally agree with Eisani, you need to clarify if you are co-washing more to prevent product buildup because the same gross feeling happens to me and scalp is itchy. And if I refuse to listen to it, it forms dandruff/flakes in certain areas.


----------



## cch24 (May 11, 2009)

cowashed this morning with hello hydration. cowashed yesterday with breaks over. tomorrow i'll be deep cowashing with pantene's relaxed and natural mask. i'm super excited about trying it out.


----------



## chebaby (May 11, 2009)

co washed today with hello hydration and totally twisted.


----------



## danigurl18 (May 11, 2009)

I cowashed today with OCT creme rinse


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 11, 2009)

cowashed with Aussie Moist tonight....looking for something to last a bit longer than the normal twist out so I'm trying flexi rods tonight erplexed


----------



## MummysGirl (May 12, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair for 1 hour with ORS Replenishing pak (mixed with oils), cowashed out with Suave Humectant then cowashed a second time with HE Totally Twisted. Leave In - Nexxuss headdres/coconut oil.

Hair's doing great 

Next cowash is Wednesday... 

Haven't shampoo/soap washed in 4 weeks and my scalp and hair are doing more than fine . Will try a castille soap mix a transitioning body shared with me on Friday before my henna gloss...


----------



## Eisani (May 12, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> DC'd on dry hair for 1 hour with ORS Replenishing pak (mixed with oils), cowashed out with Suave Humectant then cowashed a second time with HE Totally Twisted. Leave In - Nexxuss headdres/coconut oil.
> 
> Hair's doing great
> 
> ...


 I LOVE mixing my tea tree castile soap w/AOHR and washing my hair with it  My hair is squeaky clean and moisturized at the same time, it's so light and fluffy afterward, the curls just pop!


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 12, 2009)

I have a question. When you co wash with a conditioner do you DC with that cinditoner as well or do you guys use an entirely diff conditioner for that? I have Aussie Moist I was going to co wash with it, but I like it as my DC too. Could I use both?


----------



## countrychickd (May 12, 2009)

I'm going to cowash today.  Not sure which conditioner I'll use, but I can't wait to feel my curls again.


----------



## chebaby (May 12, 2009)

co washed today with giovanni deeper moisture conditioner and pantene relaxed and natural mask. it was my first time using the mask and i really like it. its going to last me a long time because it took less than one ounce to cover all my curls.


----------



## chebaby (May 12, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> I have a question. When you co wash with a conditioner do you DC with that cinditoner as well or do you guys use an entirely diff conditioner for that? I have Aussie Moist I was going to co wash with it, but I like it as my DC too. Could I use both?


 you can use it as both. if i deep condition on dry hair then when i get in the shower i just apply some water to reactivate the conditioner. sometimes i rinse out the deep conditioner and foolow with another conditioner. either way is fine.


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2009)

I'm in NC today but I'll cowash with Suave Humectant  when I get home tonight. Will probably DC overnight (not sure which one I'm going to use)


----------



## MummysGirl (May 13, 2009)

Applied Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor to dry hair, left on for a few minutes. Cowashed out with HE Totally Twisted... Leave In: Giovanni Direct leave In.

Airdrying right now.


----------



## chebaby (May 13, 2009)

co washed today with HE HH and giovanni deeper moisture conditioner. my hair feels great. soft like cotton. to style i used kbb hair milk, hair cream and nectar.


----------



## cch24 (May 13, 2009)

cowashed today with breaks over. love that stuff. tomorrow i think i'll do the aphogee 2 min and follow with the pantene relaxed and natural mask as a deep cowash.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 13, 2009)

dcw'ing with AM overnight.


----------



## chebaby (May 13, 2009)

i cant wait to co wash tomorrow. dont know what conditioner im going to use yet but i am doing an overnight treat with vatika frosting so i imagine my hair will feel all types of extra delish.


----------



## Eisani (May 14, 2009)

Cowashed Tues night w/Hairveda 24/7, rinsed and cowashed w/V05 Lavendar & HE TT


----------



## HERicane10 (May 14, 2009)

CW tue & wed with my NEW LOVES-- White Rain Naturals in ocean mist (3 kinds of algae) and lavender-vanilla. 
my hair is supa soft with both of these & they both have lots of natural ingredients high on the list.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 14, 2009)

This morning w/ Aussie moist, rockin a wash n go, praying it turns out fly!


----------



## Shay72 (May 14, 2009)

Been a cowashing fiend.  This is week 2 of cowashing 5 days a week and me & my hair love it.  My routine is 3 days a week in the morning I do a tea rinse and follow with a cowash.  Two days a week are my longer hair days so I dc and follow with a cowash. The dc & cowash on these longer days have my ayurvedic powders mixed in.  This routine should carry me through August.  I tried Organix Coconut Milk conditioner this morning and loved it.  I had added some aloe vera gel to it to.  Why or why does my hair love and covet conditioners???


----------



## SouthernBeauty (May 14, 2009)

Is it too late to join the challenge? If not than I will be prepooing overnight with evoo, honey, and Aussie moist. Tomorrow I will cowash with Organix coconut milk.


----------



## countrychickd (May 14, 2009)

I deep cowashed (if that's a term) last night with Tresemme Moist Conditioner applied to my hair like a relaxer and some EVOO.  I let it sit for a few hours and then I rinsed it out and detangled with my new Denman.  It's a keeper.  It detangled really well and got out all my shed hair. I love it, but I won't be using it daily.  Probably once a week right now.  Love that Tresemme for cowashing and deep cowashing..lol.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 14, 2009)

I bought a denman (D3, I think) about a month ago. I tried it once while rinsing out my DC, it felt like it got stuck in my hair, it just didn't move through it! Really weird cos my comb glides through my hair with little or no problems.

I think I'll try the Denman again in a couple of weeks, good to know it worked for you.

I still havent' tried applying my conditioner to my hair like a relaxer... hmmm, I will soon 



countrychickd said:


> I deep cowashed (if that's a term) last night with Tresemme Moist Conditioner applied to my hair like a relaxer and some EVOO.  I let it sit for a few hours and then I rinsed it out and detangled with my new Denman.  It's a keeper.  It detangled really well and got out all my shed hair. I love it, but I won't be using it daily.  Probably once a week right now.  Love that Tresemme for cowashing and deep cowashing..lol.


----------



## countrychickd (May 14, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I bought a denman (D3, I think) about a month ago. I tried it once while rinsing out my DC, it felt like it got stuck in my hair, it just didn't move through it! Really weird cos my comb glides through my hair with little or no problems.
> 
> I think I'll try the Denman again in a couple of weeks, good to know it worked for you.
> 
> I still havent' tried applying my conditioner to my hair like a relaxer... hmmm, I will soon


 
I definitely find that it's easier to use on the natural hair, but that line of demarcation is definitely tricky. I'd say that making sure you use it in sections is key during the transition.  While natural, I think it'll be easier to use.  

You definitely have to try to apply your conditioners like a relaxer.  It helps so much to reach all of your hair...especially that line of demarcation.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 14, 2009)

Thanks buddy 



countrychickd said:


> I definitely find that it's easier to use on the natural hair, but that line of demarcation is definitely tricky. I'd say that making sure you use it in sections is key during the transition.  While natural, I think it'll be easier to use.
> 
> You definitely have to try to apply your conditioners like a relaxer.  It helps so much to reach all of your hair...especially that line of demarcation.


----------



## chebaby (May 14, 2009)

i drenched my hair in vatika frosting and evoo and used my chagrin valley carrot milk and honey shampoo par and i loved it.  i know thats not co washing but my hair felt like i co washed after using it. im in love. then i followed up with a 10 minute conditioning in shower treatment with a mix of nourish spa and yes to carrots mud conditioner. my hair felt like it was on cloud nine.


----------



## mscocoface (May 14, 2009)

I actually did something different this week the Cherry Lola method and I can say that my hair was waaay easier to comb and even deal with dry. It was softer and smoother to the touch.  I like this so much that I think I will be keeping this in my regimen with the regular cowashing.

The Beast was very happy!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 15, 2009)

so after cowashing yesterday with AM, I flexi rod set my hair....welll this morning the curls were a bit too much for me (have to get bigger rods b/c i love the flexi set) anyway, co washed again this morning with AM, used AM deeeeep for the first time and twisted for a twist out, going to the mountains this weekend, I had to do something that would keep while I was away....


----------



## Eisani (May 15, 2009)

Cowashing this a.m. but now sure what to use. I think I'll try a Hairveda 24/7 and HE TT combo to see if it's as good as the Elucence/HE TT combo. Sealing w/JBCO. 

I need to be bunning, but I don't feel like it


----------



## cch24 (May 15, 2009)

on my way to yoga. will cowash after with HH.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 15, 2009)

Henna glossing today... will cowash out the henna and moisture DC. I'll be back to report on how it goes


----------



## Shay72 (May 15, 2009)

Cowashed this morning with Shescentit's Fortifying Masque mixed with aloe and ayurvedic powders.


----------



## Eisani (May 15, 2009)

Guilty conscience got the best of me. Cowashed w/24/7, used some as a leave in and bunned. Sealed w/JBCO & shea buttah.


----------



## HERicane10 (May 15, 2009)

I've been cw with White Rain naturals and am sooooooo in love with my hair! I put it on dry hair, do my hour on the treadmill and rinse. Last night, I did my hibiscus herbal hair pack first, then rinsed, and cw. I like it better on dry hair, i think!


----------



## Nayna (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Eisani and Nice Lady!!!  I washed with some Tea Tree Shampoo and it feels a lot better, thanks!

I havent cowashed in a couple days cus I was running around getting ready for graduation but that is over with so i'm ready to be back at it!!!!


----------



## Ozma (May 15, 2009)

Just checking in again. 
I'm still using Suave Naturals coconut and Yes to Carrots Hair Mud conditioner and wet bunning daily.
 I use Organix nourishing coconut milk condish for leave-in and seal with shea butter.
It's going good so far. I am seeing growth AND retention.


----------



## Eisani (May 15, 2009)

Glad it worked out Coco!

Mtmorg we love growth and retention!


----------



## chebaby (May 15, 2009)

deep conditioned today on dry hair for one hour using a mix of kbb deep conditioner and jane carter deep conditioner. when i rinsed it out i co washed with yes to carrots mud conditioner. i styled with kbb hair milk, oyin shine and define and coconut oil.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 15, 2009)

CocoSlim83 said:


> Thanks Eisani and Nice Lady!!! I washed with some Tea Tree Shampoo and it feels a lot better, thanks!
> 
> I havent cowashed in a couple days cus I was running around getting ready for graduation but that is over with so i'm ready to be back at it!!!!


 
I am happy for you and that it worked. I myself also have to clarify today or tomorrow because I love to use a lot of product and every two-three weeks my hair needs it.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 15, 2009)

Last nite, I co-washed with Pure & Basic Cherry Almond Moisturizing Conditioner and deep conditioned with Nature Gate's Jojoba Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

I will be cowashing this henna from my hair with some Nutrine Garlic conditioner followed up up something by Suave today I think.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 17, 2009)

On Friday, I mixed a little castille soap with Suave Humectant and washed my hair with it - THANKS Eisani! My scalp and hair felt and still feel so clean 
Henna glossed (henna, green tea, keracare dry & itchy con, evoo, honey) for 1.5 hours.
Cowashed out with HE HH.
DC'd with Keracare Humecto + EVOO. Leave In - Giovanni Direct.
Next morning, I cowashed with HE TT, leave in - giovanni direct and a little lustrasilk shea butter cholestrol. Moisturised with shea butter mix... was on the plane for TEN hours - forgot to take my scarf and moisturiser as hand luggage, checked them in - but my hair felt good after all those hours of neglect 

Still gonna try castille soap mixed with oils and water, maybe in 3 weeks.



Eisani said:


> I LOVE mixing my tea tree castile soap w/AOHR and washing my hair with it  My hair is squeaky clean and moisturized at the same time, it's so light and fluffy afterward, the curls just pop!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (May 17, 2009)

My hair loves when I co wash, my last co wash was thursday past, since I didn't get to do it wednesday.


----------



## Eisani (May 17, 2009)

Glad ur hair felt good Mummysgirl. 

Cowashed this morning w/Shescentit Super Soft Honey Rinse. Jury still out on this one. Rinsed that and used HE TT as leave in then spritzed on Shescentit Moisture Mist leave in  Sealed my WnG w/jbco


----------



## cch24 (May 17, 2009)

cleansed with bentonite clay this morning. (it was messy, i'll be sticking with shampoo from now on) cowashed it out with hello hydration and pantene relaxed and natural mask.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 17, 2009)

I've missed you ladies!!!!  Just back from the mountains so I couldn't report in, I cowashed Sat morning with AM, and airdried in a bun.


----------



## exubah (May 17, 2009)

Saturday morning I did a HOT with a combo of JBCO, EVCO and Amla.  Co-wash with HE HH then dc'd with ORS replenishing pack mixed with honey and EVCO.  Rollerset, dried, moisturized, seal and then bunned.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 17, 2009)

Eek!!! I just bought some cowash cons.

I'm in the U.S. (I live in the UK) on holiday right now... I just got back from Target and I bought:

3 big bottles of Suave Humectant (I already use this as a cowash con)
1 big bottle of Aussie Moist (never used this but read so many rave reviews)
2 bottles of HE Hydralicious cons (haven't tried them)

I don't have to buy HE cons because we have them in the UK, although was so tempted to pick some up (I had to keep reminding myself I have a totoal of 6 HE HH and HE TT back home in London, lol)

I'm not done yet... I still have a week left here so I'm sure I'm gonna buy more cowash cons... enough to last me till the end of the year!!!

LOL!


----------



## danigurl18 (May 17, 2009)

I cowashed this morning with HE Hello Hydration


----------



## Nice Lady (May 17, 2009)

I co-washed today with Pure & Basic Cherry Almond Moisturizing Conditioner after working out. Yesterday, I also co-washed with Aveeno Nourish & Volumize Conditioner(prior to it I used a hot oil treatment(Sesame Oil) and deep conditioned).


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2009)

exubah said:


> Saturday morning I did a HOT with a combo of JBCO, EVCO and Amla. Co-wash with HE HH then dc'd with ORS replenishing pack mixed with honey and EVCO. Rollerset, dried, moisturized, seal and then bunned.


 
Hey exubah, did you ever check out the Rusk Sensories Smoothing leave in conditioner at Beauty Rama?


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 17, 2009)

Cowashed yesterday with Redken.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 17, 2009)

Cowashed with HE Breakage Defender ('Break's Over' in the US), applied generously to sections of hair, massaged in, let sit in hair while I showered. Detangled while rinsing out... Leave In - Nexxus Headdress. 

I'll airdry to 80% dry, apply some lustrasilk shea butter cholestrol and do 5 cornrows overnight for a braidout.

P.S. 1st time trying 'Break's Over', I like it


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 18, 2009)

Just got back from a working vacation so I can finally post.  I cowashed on Friday with Aussie Cleanse & Mend Condish then followed up with the 3 Minute Deeeep Condish for like 10minutes.  I don't know if I really liked it all that much my hair felt a little dry after but I didn't have all my products either so I dont know.  Then I cowashed last night with V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie mixed with Peppermint oil and EVOO airdried in 4 braids then added leave-in this morning and put in a cute protective style.  I've been told I look very Afrocentric with my outfit and hair.


----------



## MA2010 (May 18, 2009)

Cowashed with Aussie Deeeep today after a workout. My hair loves this as a cowash! Great slip and lots of moisture!!!!


----------



## chebaby (May 18, 2009)

i pre co washed today on dry hair with ors mayo and then co washed with a mix of HH, nourish spa, and yes to carrots conditioner.


----------



## danigurl18 (May 18, 2009)

Cowashed this morning with Millcreek Botanicals Biotin Conditioner


----------



## Eisani (May 18, 2009)

Scalp cuttin up! Time to chelate. After that I'll be using CD Khoret Amen poo and dc'ing. Gonna give my scalp a rest for a couple days by wearing twists.


----------



## Closeout (May 18, 2009)

cowashed today with Suave Tropical Coconut, next week will cowash with my VO5


----------



## cch24 (May 18, 2009)

cowashed with hello hydration today. straightening my hair tomorrow so i'll take a break from cowashing until next monday.


----------



## chebaby (May 18, 2009)

i think i should have deep conditioned today after that ors mayo treatment so i am going to deep condition overnight tonight with oyin honey hemp conditioner and then co wash in the am with prolly hello hydration.


----------



## exubah (May 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hey exubah, did you ever check out the Rusk Sensories Smoothing leave in conditioner at Beauty Rama?



Not yet, I still have some in my stash though I do need to check them out for the other items you listed like the Joico for example!!........going to look them up in the phone book right now!


----------



## Summer79 (May 19, 2009)

It's been a minute since I've posted.  About to hop in the shower and use some Sauve or V05.  My blended beauty hasn't come in the mail yet so I guess I have to use kinky curly for work hair today.


----------



## countrychickd (May 19, 2009)

So my shedding and tangling is getting out of control.  I'm definitely still transitioning, but BCing earlier than expected may be in my future...lol.  So I did a egg protein treatment yesterday, and followed up my cowashing with Tresemme Moisture Rich Conditioner.  I did some bantu knots on semi dry hair after applying Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioner and EVOO.


----------



## chebaby (May 19, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight with oyin HH conditioner mixed with kbb deep conditioner. woke up and slathered on curl junkie hibiskus and banana deep fix. then co washed with wen lavender and hello hydration.


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2009)

I'm about to co-wash out this henna right now with some V05 split ends.


----------



## Caramela (May 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm about to co-wash out this henna right now with some V05 split ends.



Isn't split ends the greatest stuff? I love it!!


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2009)

Caramela said:


> Isn't split ends the greatest stuff? I love it!!


 
It sure is.


----------



## Shay72 (May 19, 2009)

Cowashed yesterday with Oyin's Honey Hemp mixed with ayurvedic herbs.  This morning did a tea rinse and cowashed it out with Hairveda's Moist PRO.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 20, 2009)

Nooooooooo!!!!
December 18th 2009, December 18th 2009, December 18th 2009!!! 
Lol!



countrychickd said:


> So my shedding and tangling is getting out of control.  I'm definitely still transitioning, *but BCing earlier than expected may be in my future...lol.*  So I did a egg protein treatment yesterday, and followed up my cowashing with Tresemme Moisture Rich Conditioner.  I did some bantu knots on semi dry hair after applying Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioner and EVOO.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 20, 2009)

I co-washed tonite with Nature's Gate Herbal Daily Conditioner and deep conditioner with Nature's Gate Jojoba Conditioner. Also, prior to co-washing, I wet my hair with water and used Sesame Oil as a hot oil treatment under dryer for 15 minutes.


----------



## Odd One (May 20, 2009)

just checking in to say that i still cowash every morning!  still loving it


----------



## countrychickd (May 20, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Nooooooooo!!!!
> December 18th 2009, December 18th 2009, December 18th 2009!!!
> Lol!


 
I just replied to you in the transitioner thread, but my hair is back to normal, and I'm still holding on to Dec. 18th.  Thanks girl! I know you'll always be there to support and encourage me when times get hard.


----------



## Shay72 (May 20, 2009)

After I get my lazy butt up I am heading to the shower to do a tea rinse followed by a cowash with V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 20, 2009)

cowashed with AM, DC'ing now...trying to decide between a twist out or a bun...feeling lazy so I'll probably go for the bun.


----------



## Shay72 (May 20, 2009)

Does anyone cowash everyday? I've just been cowashing 5 days a week (M-F) and doing nothing on the weekends.  I did that because my weekend consisted of me being in my hair all the time.  I can't have that now, can I?  I need to be free in case I find a new man.  Anyways, back on topic...cowashing--I'm thinking of cowashing on Saturday & Sunday too because my edges will lay down better.  I'm fortunate enough to say at 21weeks post my hair is very moisturized, soft, and easy to handle but those days I don't cowash my edges are like [email protected] please.


----------



## chebaby (May 20, 2009)

i "washed" my hair today with oyin honey wash and stuff has got to go. it made my hair fell waxy while making a squeaky sound when i ran my hand over it as though it were clean but clearly was not. so then i co washed with yes to carrots pampering mud conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (May 20, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Does anyone cowash everyday? I've just been cowashing 5 days a week (M-F) and doing nothing on the weekends. I did that because my weekend consisted of me being in my hair all the time. I can't have that now, can I? I need to be free in case I find a new man. Anyways, back on topic...cowashing--I'm thinking of cowashing on Saturday & Sunday too because my edges will lay down better. I'm fortunate enough to say at 21weeks post my hair is very moisturized, soft, and easy to handle but those days I don't cowash my edges are like [email protected] please.


 i co wash daily but i am natural with a twa so its the best thing for me.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 20, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i "washed" my hair today with oyin honey wash and stuff has got to go. it made my hair fell waxy while making a squeaky sound when i ran my hand over it as though it were clean but clearly was not. so then i co washed with yes to carrots pampering mud conditioner.


 
You need to clarify your hair if it feels waxy or shampoo to remove any buildup. It seems to be the case here especially if you have been co-washing every single day.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 20, 2009)

I co-washed my hair today with Sexy Healthy Hair Soymilk Conditioner after working out.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 21, 2009)

Applied phyto intense nutrition mask to dry hair for an hour, cowashed out with HE Break's Over. Leave In - Nexxus Humectress (don't think I'll use this again, it felt yucky saw a few broken hairs). Airdrying in a ponytail and scarf.


----------



## morehairplease (May 21, 2009)

dcw/dc overnight with my Lanza conditioner mix(healing strength, moisture, and ultimate treatment), power boosters in strength and moisture, and oils.


----------



## Eisani (May 21, 2009)

In CASE you find a new man, Shay?  anyway, do what u need to do girlie. How are you styling for your edges to be rough when u don't cw?


----------



## chebaby (May 21, 2009)

co washed today with hello hydration.


----------



## chebaby (May 21, 2009)

Nice Lady said:


> You need to clarify your hair if it feels waxy or shampoo to remove any buildup. It seems to be the case here especially if you have been co-washing every single day.


 yea but it only feels this way with the honey wash. each time i used it it did that and i normally shampoo once a week but this stuff leaves a coat on my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (May 21, 2009)

Eisani said:


> In CASE you find a new man, Shay?  anyway, do what u need to do girlie. How are you styling for your edges to be rough when u don't cw?


 
I'm bunning everyday.  I swear I am losing my mind stretching longer than 4 months.  I've been thinking my hair is falling out and that my edges are getting thinner.  Not true. Same thing goes for my edges laying down.  I just saw a picture of myself in which I thought my edges were a mess and in reality they weren't.  A few months back I saw a picture where you could really see the texture of my hair and I couldn't believe it.  I think it all has to do with me not being able to picture myself with long & healthy hair.  All that to say please ignore my crazy a$$ !


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2009)

Cowashed today with TreSemme Moisturizing Condish and sealed with Castor Oil. I think I like Suave Humectant more than TreSemme now.


----------



## Eisani (May 21, 2009)

Cowashed my twists today w/HV 24/7, sealed w/EVCO.


----------



## cch24 (May 21, 2009)

cannot WAIT to cowash tomorrow morning with hello hydration. i've missed my poofy hair these past three days.


----------



## Spidergul (May 22, 2009)

I'm sorry I did not see the challenge, but I have been co-washing since May 11 every other day with a protein cond and a moisturizing cond and bunning. I plan to hot oil and wash every 2 weeks with a clarifying poo and deep cond.  My challenge was to not buy any new products but to use all the stuff I already have in my pj cabinet.   
can I still join?


----------



## Shay72 (May 22, 2009)

Yesterday did a tea rinse then cowashed with Shescentit's Fortifying mask


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 22, 2009)

This morning w/ HE TT, sealed w/ coconut oil and rockin a wash n go.


----------



## chebaby (May 22, 2009)

deep conditioned today on dry hair with kbb ll hair mask and then co washed with a mix of AO GPB and trader joes nourish spa. protein seems to make my curls pop all over the place. then i moisturized with kbb hair milk and hair cream and sealed it all in with cocasta oil(which i think is trying to win my love all over again).


----------



## countrychickd (May 22, 2009)

Spidergul said:


> I'm sorry I did not see the challenge, but I have been co-washing since May 11 every other day with a protein cond and a moisturizing cond and bunning. I plan to hot oil and wash every 2 weeks with a clarifying poo and deep cond. My challenge was to not buy any new products but to use all the stuff I already have in my pj cabinet.
> can I still join?


 
You can definitely still join.  Welcome lady!

I cowashed with my Aussie Moist today and used my Cantu Shea Butter Leave In and castor oil.  My hair is very soft right now.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 22, 2009)

cowashed with AM, it has truly taken over, I never pick up my Suave Humectant.  Except for doing my DD's hair, which soaks up EVERYTHING I put into it....


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 25, 2009)

Cowashed yesterday in braids with Mane N' Tail since I got the BOGO at Sally's.  My hair felt good afterward, have to see what it feels like when my hair is out.


----------



## cch24 (May 25, 2009)

just stocked up on herbal essences breaks over and hello hydration. i alternate between the two every day.


----------



## Shay72 (May 25, 2009)

I will be cowasing with my baby, Moist 24/7, today.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 25, 2009)

Cowashed with a combination of Hair One Jojoba+Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 25, 2009)

I co-washed with Healthy Sexy Hair Soymilk Conditioner and then deep conditioned with Nature Gate's Hemp Conditioner.


----------



## HERicane10 (May 25, 2009)

CW + DC on dry hair with heat, yesterday with a mix of Lekair Cholesterol & lil bit of EQP DPR-11 mixed with 1 Tbsp of Ayurvedic herbs. GREAT RESULTS. May end up DC with heat daily for 10 minutes before CW.


----------



## morehairplease (May 25, 2009)

deep conditioning now with my Lanza conditioner mix and will shampoo and cw/pc later on today.


----------



## Nayna (May 25, 2009)

I did a dc and cowash with my new love, Prosys Conditioner, it feels soft and pretty, I sprayed my hair with my John Frieda leave-in, sealed with olive oil and whipped ends from hairveda, very nice.


----------



## chebaby (May 25, 2009)

co washed with vo5 blackberry sage for the first time and i like it. its very thin but its good.


----------



## Eisani (May 25, 2009)

Cowashed yesterday and today w/V05 Honeydew Smoothie. I LOVE this one for my WnG's and while it's from the  Moisture Milks line like Strawberries and Cream, I actually like this one better  I always get great curl definition and super soft hair.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 25, 2009)

Cowashed with AM.


----------



## lowridin76 (May 25, 2009)

I'm about to go cowash with Suave tropical coconut mixed with tea tree oil. It always makes my hair feel ultra-yummy!


----------



## MA2010 (May 25, 2009)

Cowashed with Aussie Deeeep with a little ORS on my ends. The results are fabulous!


----------



## Aggie (May 25, 2009)

I cowashed my extension braids today with v05 Split Ends conditioner. It smells awesome.


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 25, 2009)

I cw'd twice last week. Saturday I washed and did a spiral set so I will probably wear the curls at least through Thursday (I pin them up loosely so it's semi-protective). I'll cw Thursday night then wash and dc on Saturday.

I had fallen back into a bun rut and I couldn't take another day looking like a boy.  Even makeup and earrings didn't help.


----------



## Jaxhair (May 26, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> I cw'd twice last week. Saturday I washed and did a spiral set so I will probably wear the curls at least through Thursday (I pin them up loosely so it's semi-protective). I'll cw Thursday night then wash and dc on Saturday.
> 
> *I had fallen back into a bun rut and I couldn't take another day looking like a boy.  Even makeup and earrings didn't help. *



Honey, I highly doubt you'd ever look like a boy, even if you shaved - you'e way toooo pretty and feminine! Me on the other hand..... 

I'm washing my extension braids today with MT fot strength then I'll try and work out how to DC in braids. Either way, I'll wash with MT and follow with something else - HE HH or Ausie Moist or AO HSR or a mixture of stuff. I'm loving saturating all of my hair incl the hair pieces in coconut oil - my hair seems to be responding well to this... maybe an oil rinse.....


----------



## Eisani (May 26, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> I had fallen back into a bun rut and I couldn't take another day looking like a boy.  Even makeup and earrings didn't help.


I TOTALLY understand what you're saying!
 I get the same way and don't even want to be in pictures sometimes while wearing my "boy bun". Some folks don't understand  ...


----------



## Shay72 (May 26, 2009)

Did a tea rinse and cowashed with Nutrine garlic condish


----------



## MummysGirl (May 26, 2009)

On Saturday, I DC'd on dry hair with phyto intense nutrition mask... I went to a stylist to get my hair done for my sister's wedding - Hair was washed, and rollerset but I allowed her press my edges (she's a good stylist and has pressed my roots in the past), and I told her she could use the ceramic iron to smooth out some sections ONLY my relaxed hair...I loved my hair on that day - it was beautiful... 

Today, I pre-poo'd with Aussie Moist (1st time trying, one of my many purchases from my visit to the States) and EVOO for 3 hours, rinsed out, applied Aphogee 2 min reconstructor and covered with shower cap for a few minutes. cowashed out with Suave Humectant. Leave in - Giovannie Direct.

Airdrying now...


----------



## Shay72 (May 27, 2009)

Cowashed with V05's passion fruit smoothie.


----------



## Eisani (May 27, 2009)

After my caramel tx, cowashed last night FINALLY w/WEN. My hair felt really strong and thicker  after the caramel treatment, but felt really, really nice after the WEN. I used some as a leave in, sealed w/loads of JBCO, put in a single braid then pinned it up. I'm still in my scarf right now, but I'll know after my hair is dry some time today whether or not I like the WEN. I actually kind of hope I don't.  It would be just my luck I decide to love this stuff now that I'm unemployed and need to budget


----------



## Jaxhair (May 27, 2009)

Co-washed my braids with MT and ABS C&G style and DC with AO HSR and HE HH, also C&G style and didn't rinse this off. Turned out okay, so I think I can do this 1-3 times a week alternating between protein+moisture and moisture only conditioners. Only problem was drying - washed last night, hair's still damp 18 hours later. Smells divine though!


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (May 27, 2009)

I guess I'm in. I will be cowashing tommorrow morning with Herbal Essence Hello Hydration. My hair is dry and I'm tryna stretch until the end of July so I'ma need a lot of moisture, prayer, and love lol.


----------



## chebaby (May 27, 2009)

ok i dont know if its the vatika frosting or the vo5 blackberry sage conditioner but one of them gave me maaaddd curls fresh out the shower today. i woke up today and slathered on vatika frosting on my dry hair. then i let the water rinse over my hair and then began to co wash with blackberry sage. i could feel the curls while the conditioner was in my hair but normally once i put product in my hair out of the shower it stretches the curl out so i didnt pay it any mind. but once i got out the shower i looked in the mirror and my curls were like KAPOW lmao. even my mother asked what i did differently.


----------



## morehairplease (May 27, 2009)

deep conditioning now with my Lanza conditioner mix and will shampoo and cw/pc later on today.


----------



## Msmia (May 27, 2009)

I guess I should have joined this challenge as well.  I am relaxed and I am cowashing every Tues and Thurs for the entire summer (end of Aug).  I have been trying to find the VO5 new flavors, but I have not found any in my neighborhood.  Right now I am using Aussie Moist and Herbal Essence Hello Hydration (will not be buying this again-its ok).  Once I use these up I will be using Tresemme Vit E condish.  Trying to deplete my stash.


----------



## winniebread (May 27, 2009)

*?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*

*Many of you have been doing this challenge for more than 4 weeks.  Could you let us know what your overall results have been?  Have you experienced an increase is growth over what you normally get (if so how much) or has your growth basically been the same?*

*?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*


----------



## chebaby (May 27, 2009)

^^^^^i am newly natural with a twa. my hair stays moisturized all day long and thats helping me retain legnth. june 2 will make two months i have been natural and i have been co washing daily since then. i think its also helping thicken up my hair.


----------



## cch24 (May 27, 2009)

just co-rinsed with hello hydration. ovenright dcing with pantene r and n breakage defense and will deep cowash it out tonight.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 27, 2009)

Msmia said:


> I guess I should have joined this challenge as well.  I am relaxed and I am cowashing every Tues and Thurs for the entire summer (end of Aug).  I have been trying to find the VO5 new flavors, but I have not found any in my neighborhood.  Right now I am using Aussie Moist and Herbal Essence Hello Hydration (will not be buying this again-its ok).  Once I use these up I will be using Tresemme Vit E condish.  Trying to deplete my stash.


 I was just coming in here to say that I am officially declaring Aussie Moist and HE HH as my holy grail cowashing conditioners! Different strokes for different folks, huh?!


winniebread said:


> *?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*
> 
> *Many of you have been doing this challenge for more than 4 weeks.  Could you let us know what your overall results have been?  Have you experienced an increase is growth over what you normally get (if so how much) or has your growth basically been the same?*
> 
> *?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*


i BC'd last summer and joined my first summer cowash challenge after that...thinking back on then and also the experience i've had in the 2009 version, cowashing has never affected my growth, just retention. i keep it all.

oh, and hey guys. i don't post my updates frequently, but i'm still in it to win it. cowashing isn't a challenge for me, it's my regimen. cowash, rinse, add leave in, and repeat the next day or so.


----------



## Nayna (May 27, 2009)

winniebread said:


> *?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*
> 
> *Many of you have been doing this challenge for more than 4 weeks. Could you let us know what your overall results have been? Have you experienced an increase is growth over what you normally get (if so how much) or has your growth basically been the same?*
> 
> *?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*


 


Now that u mention it, my hair actually feels pretty good and I'm noticing less and less knots.  Which is always a plus.  I can't say much on growth but I'm noticing less breakage. 

I cw'd today with AOHSR, I want to just get rid of this thing at this point, it's wack. lol


----------



## Eisani (May 27, 2009)

winniebread said:


> *Many of you have been doing this challenge for more than 4 weeks.  Could you let us know what your overall results have been?  Have you experienced an increase is growth over what you normally get (if so how much) or has your growth basically been the same?*


I can't speak for anyone else, but I don't cowash for growth; I do it to keep my hair moist and retain length. It could be a factor in how fast my hair grows, but I've never really paid attention. I've been cowashing regularly for some time now so I'd like to think it attributes to my hair's overall health, but can't pinpoint this particular part of my regimen being the cause of growth.


----------



## Eisani (May 27, 2009)

Oh yea, not really feeling the WEN. My hair feels coated or waxy today-soft, but coated- if that makes sense. I'll try it again tomorrow since it says improvements come w/continued use. Oh well, it's probably for the best.  I feel another product binge coming on...


----------



## MA2010 (May 27, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I don't cowash for growth; I do it to keep my hair moist and retain length. It could be a factor in how fast my hair grows, but I've never really paid attention. I've been cowashing regularly for some time now so I'd like to think it attributes to my hair's overall health, but can't pinpoint this particular part of my regimen being the cause of growth.



ITA! My hair has retain more moisture through cowashing than ever before! It is also increasingly manageable and oh so soft!!!!


----------



## MummysGirl (May 28, 2009)

I am transitioning to my natural hair... 
Cowashing:
1. Keeps my hair moisturised (both new growth and relaxed ends)
2. Makes my hair more manageable
3. Helps with length retention

I love it  I think it will help me get to at least one year of transitioning before I even think about chopping off my relaxed ends.



winniebread said:


> *?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*
> 
> *Many of you have been doing this challenge for more than 4 weeks.  Could you let us know what your overall results have been?  Have you experienced an increase is growth over what you normally get (if so how much) or has your growth basically been the same?*
> 
> *?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*


----------



## Shay72 (May 28, 2009)

Cowashed with Jason's Biotin


----------



## Nice Lady (May 28, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I don't cowash for growth; I do it to keep my hair moist and retain length. It could be a factor in how fast my hair grows, but I've never really paid attention. I've been cowashing regularly for some time now so I'd like to think it attributes to my hair's overall health, but can't pinpoint this particular part of my regimen being the cause of growth.


 
_*I totally agree. Co-washing for me has improved the texture and quality of my hair. I started to do co-washing regularly in January due to working in unsanitary conditions because I had to work on the client's site. I noticed by the end of the relaxer cycle that I retained all my growth and the hair was extremely soft and I gained a lot of growth. I am assuming because my scalp was clean*_. 

It is now a habit--and I love it.


----------



## countrychickd (May 28, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I am transitioning to my natural hair...
> Cowashing:
> 1. Keeps my hair moisturised (both new growth and relaxed ends)
> 2. Makes my hair more manageable
> ...


 
ITA with all of the above! Still cowashing with the same products.  Loving it, and my shedding has decreased so much.


----------



## chebaby (May 28, 2009)

doused my hair in a crazy amount of vatika frosting and then co washed with vo5 blackberry sage. i love doing a co wash like this. did get the definition that i got yesterday but my hair is soooooooo soft.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 28, 2009)

Prepoo'd with coconut oil, went for a spin class... applied HE HH to hair and covered with shower cap for 5 minutes. Rinsed out and cowashed with HE HH. Leave in - Giovanni direct. 

Airdrying hair down, held back with a headband.


----------



## Eisani (May 28, 2009)

Cowashed this morning w/Hairveda 24/7, used HE TT as a leave in. Sealed w/EndAll and bunned.


----------



## Msmia (May 28, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> I was just coming in here to say that I am officially declaring Aussie Moist and HE HH as my holy grail cowashing conditioners! Different strokes for different folks, huh?!
> 
> i BC'd last summer and joined my first summer cowash challenge after that...thinking back on then and also the experience i've had in the 2009 version, cowashing has never affected my growth, just retention. i keep it all.
> 
> oh, and hey guys. i don't post my updates frequently, but i'm still in it to win it. cowashing isn't a challenge for me, it's my regimen. cowash, rinse, add leave in, and repeat the next day or so.


 
I think they HE HH coats my relaxed hair, but I love it on my daughters natural hair.  I also found the new VO5 condish at my local Krogers, of all places.  I got three different to see which one I like best.  Also plan to add them to some distilled water in a spray bottle to moisturize DD hair during the hot summer. I usually do 3 parts water/1 part cond/with a squirt of hot six oil.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 28, 2009)

Yesterday, I co-washed with Pure & Basic Cherry Almond Moisturizing Conditioner. I added some Baking Soda because the hair looked a bit backed up. I will be shampooing tonite.


----------



## Msmia (May 28, 2009)

winniebread said:


> *?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*
> 
> *Many of you have been doing this challenge for more than 4 weeks. Could you let us know what your overall results have been? Have you experienced an increase is growth over what you normally get (if so how much) or has your growth basically been the same?*
> 
> *?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*


 
I dont know if it has added in growth per se for me, but it does keep my hair more moisturized and keeps it from breaking as much due to being dry (such recirculated air from a/c, sun, lack of water in my diet, etc.)  I also do not go for days with buildup on hair (dust, products, etc.)


----------



## JOI (May 29, 2009)

I just conditioned wash tonight. Deep conditioned with Lustra silk shea butter with NTM triple moisture conditioner and used both as a leave in and my hair loves it.

ETA: I want to join the challenge lol


----------



## cch24 (May 29, 2009)

cowashed with he breaks over this morning.


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2009)

Cowashing with Hairveda's 24/7


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 29, 2009)

cowashed with AM.  DCd with KC Humecto.  Air dryed in ponytail then bunned.


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 30, 2009)

CW'd last night with Redken Smooth Down con.


----------



## Msmia (May 30, 2009)

I poo'd today and used my mane 'n tail conditioner since I read somewhere it helps with breaking and shedding.  It made a noticeable difference in my hair....it feels stronger.  I made use it more often for the month of June.


----------



## MA2010 (May 30, 2009)

Cowashed with Aussie Deeep. I "heart" this conditioner.


----------



## Jaxhair (May 30, 2009)

Cowashed with HE HH.


----------



## danigurl18 (May 30, 2009)

getting ready to cowash with millcreek botanicals biotin condish


----------



## Eisani (May 30, 2009)

This morning used HV 24/7, HE TT and V05 Honeydew Smoothie mixed and used as leave in on WnG.


----------



## countrychickd (May 30, 2009)

Still cowashing daily.  I clarified today, but I'll be back on the cowashing tomorrow.  Trying to prep my hair for some kinky twists in about a week.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 30, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair for 10 mins with Phyto Intense Nutrition mask, rinsed out... applied Pantene Relaxed and Naturals Moisturising con to hair generously, let sit in hair for 5 mins, rinsed/cowashed out.
leave in: Giovanni direct

Airdried...


----------



## MummysGirl (May 30, 2009)

Hey buddy... how long do you want to keep them in for? I'd have loved to do kinky twists or braids but I have 2 major reasons why I will not: 
1. My hairline is weak and I am just plain scared, 
2. I workout 5 days a week and sweat on my scalp on all these days, I'd have to cowash my braids at least 3 times a week.

Let me know when you get them done and how long you do them for...

23 weeks and counting, yay us 



countrychickd said:


> Still cowashing daily.  I clarified today, but I'll be back on the cowashing tomorrow. * Trying to prep my hair for some kinky twists in about a week.*


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 31, 2009)

DCWing right now with GVP CB, Kenra MC, a squirt or 2 of Aphogee 2 Min, and grapeseed oil. My hair gets cranky when I don't add protein to the DC now that I have started spoiling it like that. And I BETTER do it once a week or it will start shedding/breaking to prove a point to me.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 31, 2009)

cowashed today, first I used V05 Moisture Milks w/ soy milk protein, left in for a few minutes while I bathed in the shower, then rinsed and cowashed with Nexxus Humectress.  Added homemade glycerin/AVJ/H20 spritz, sealed with jojoba and airdryied in a ponytail.


----------



## cch24 (May 31, 2009)

going to do the aphogee 2 min tonight in the shower and then deep cowash with pantene r and n breakage defense mask.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 1, 2009)

Deep conditioned last night with my Lanza conditioner mix  for 2 hours and did a dcw/pc rinse.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair with a Protein based DC, then cowashed with Suave Humectant, moisturized and sealed with castor oil. My hair feels strong, yet soft today.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 1, 2009)

I am going to co-wash tonite. So, far so good. with Herbal Essence.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 1, 2009)

Cowashed with Hairveda's 24/7.  LOVE this stuff!


----------



## cch24 (Jun 1, 2009)

cowashed with hello hydration once again. love it!


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 1, 2009)

I cowashed this morning with VO5 chamomile tea and also ORS olive oil


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 1, 2009)

Cowashed today with VO5 Strawberries and Cream Conditioner. Kids Organic Shea Butter Detangler as a leave in and Hairveda Cocasta Shikaikai Oil to seal. Dryig in a loose braid pinned up now


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 2, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair with ORS Replenishing con (mixed with coconut and peppermint oils) for 1 hour. Applied roux porosity control after rinsing out DC... cowashed with Aussie Moist and rinsed out with HE TT.
Leave-in - Nexxus Headdress + coconut oil.

Airdrying...


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 2, 2009)

Cowashed with Jason's Biotin


----------



## chebaby (Jun 2, 2009)

today i slicked on some ors mayo on my dry hair and let it sit for 5 minutes. then i co washed with vo5 blackberry sage and giovanni deeper moisture conditioners. i then used curls milkshake and whipped cream to style my hair.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 2, 2009)

cowashed this morning with breaks over


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 2, 2009)

I am about to cowash and dc w/ m steamer  I think i am going to use my wen


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 2, 2009)

I co-washed yesterday with Healthy Sexy Hair Soymilk Conditioner.  I am planning to co-wash tonite after returning from the gym with ABBA Pure Moisture Conditioner and deep condition my hair.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Cowashed with Hairveda's 24/7.  LOVE this stuff!


 I've been on a streak lately w/the 24/7. I did my ayur paste today then cowashed w/24/7, used Sitrinillah and HE TT as a leave in.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 2, 2009)

^^I have some many conditioners I had to figure out a way to use it every week.  I got a system now.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 3, 2009)

deep conditioned last night w/moisturizing conditioner, shampooed this morning and did a quick dcw with my Lanza conditioner mix.


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Jun 3, 2009)

Did an overnight in conditioner! I can't believe I stuck with this for the past few months.  Before LHCF I was one of those that thought I only needed to wash my hair every couple weeks or so.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2009)

Cowashed today with Suave Humectant.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jun 3, 2009)

Oil rinsed and co-washed with a mix of Aussie miracle Moist and HE HH.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 3, 2009)

i pre co washed/deep conditioned on dry hair with elasta qp dpr11 with a little kbb deep conditioner to give it slip. then i co washed with my new faves vo5 blackberry sage and giovanni deeper moisture.
i used my kbb hair milk and cream today sealed with coconut oil and my hair feels so amazingly soft it is so crazy.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 3, 2009)

Cowashed with Aussie Deeeep after I DC'd with Organics Olive Oil DC. You can't tell my hair "nuthing"!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 4, 2009)

I cowashed last night with YTC to rinse out a protein treatment.  I'm trying to do ultra low manipulation and have my hair in flat twists and braids and cowashing makes it frizzie/fuzzie faster than I would like.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 4, 2009)

cowashed with breaks over again this morning. tomorrow i'll deep cowash with pantene r&n deep conditioner


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Cowashing addict checking in:

I currently cowash 3 times a week - on Tues p.m. (& DC), Thurs p.m.  & Sat (& DC). I'm about to add Monday mornings to my cowash routine - right after my a.m. gym session.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 4, 2009)

Doing henna right now but once I rinse, I'll be cowashing w/24/7 then DC'ing w/a "use it up" mix.


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 4, 2009)

i bought more vo5s today i feel like a newbie finding crack my god i love this stuff today is the first day i havent cowashed in 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## Ozma (Jun 4, 2009)

cowashing with Yes to Carrots 
Dcing with Jessicurl Weekly DC Treatment
twist-n-curl


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Pre-poo'd with the last of my organix coconut milk conditioner (finally it's finished, one less unneccessary product, yay!) and vatika oil. Only left in hair for 30 minutes.

Cowashed 2ce with HE 'Break's Over'. Leave in - Giovanni direct.

Airdrying right now...


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 4, 2009)

I haven't posted but I've cowashed everyday this week, except yesterday.  Airdried each day in a ponytail. Moisturized with AVJ, glycerin, water mix.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Jun 4, 2009)

Still Co-washing!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 4, 2009)

i know this is the co wah challenge but do any ladies her just rinse their hair with water instead of co washing everyday?
yesterday my hair was soooooo soft i didnt need to co wash again today but i did anyway. im thinking tomorrow i can just rinse with water and go about my regular moisture routine.


----------



## Nayna (Jun 4, 2009)

Cowashed with my Prosys conditioner, I'm trying that squeezing out conditioner method again instead of rinsing. I put it in twists and put some rollers on the end, pray it comes out cute cus I got some running around to do tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 4, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i know this is the co wah challenge but do any ladies her just rinse their hair with water instead of co washing everyday?
> yesterday my hair was soooooo soft i didnt need to co wash again today but i did anyway. im thinking tomorrow i can just rinse with water and go about my regular moisture routine.


*raises hand*
 I do that sometimes, especially when pressed for time. 

OT: found the Too Shea jar  it's not straight TS, looks and smells like I mixed it w/something-who knows what!


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 4, 2009)

Is it too late for me to join the challenge?  I need to co-wash frequently in these hot summer months .


----------



## chebaby (Jun 4, 2009)

Eisani said:


> *raises hand*
> I do that sometimes, especially when pressed for time.
> 
> OT: *found the Too Shea jar  it's not straight TS, looks and smells like I mixed it w/something-who knows what!*



thats ok. i will still send you the wdt anyway. my jar of too shea is still darn near full so im good.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yesterday cowashed with coconut milk. Today cowashed with V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 5, 2009)

cw last night after I shampooed and my hair so needed it(added peppermint and tea tree oil and all I can saw is WOW).


----------



## Aggie (Jun 5, 2009)

Finally cowashed yesterday in my extension braids with Suave Juicy Apple Conditioner. My hair still smells like apples today. My SO likes the same conditioners I do - I think this may pose a slight problem for me, hmmmm!


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been so slacking on posting. I co-washed with hair-one last night. Giovanni leave-in and avococo butter and bunned.


----------



## Lateisha (Jun 5, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I guess great minds think alike or try to save the Hairveda .


 I have been co-washing/no heat for about 2 months now and I can tell my hair loves it. I'm a newbie at this so I need some advice. It does not look dry but it feels so dry what I'm trying to do is find a products that I can use when my hair is wet and then when it drys it's so ladies I need your help.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 5, 2009)

I cowashed this morning with HE HH


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cowashed with Hairveda's Moist 24/7


----------



## chebaby (Jun 5, 2009)

deep conditioned on dry hair with curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix and then co washed with vo5 blackberry sage.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to welcome myself to this challenge.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 6, 2009)

Lateisha said:


> I have been co-washing/no heat for about 2 months now and I can tell my hair loves it. I'm a newbie at this so I need some advice. It does not look dry but it feels so dry what I'm trying to do is find a products that I can use when my hair is wet and then when it drys it's so ladies I need your help.


What are you currently using to cowash? What are you moisturizing with after? Sealing with oil? 

I generally cowash and use some as a leave in or use ORS Moisturizing Lotion or HE LTR leave in, then seal w/coconut oil or JBCO. JBCO leaves my hair sooo soft after it dries, I'm usually pretty heavy-handed with it too but my hair never feels greasy or weighed down once dry. Keep in mind I'm bunning or wearing WnG's, not straightened hair. HTH!


----------



## Eisani (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome Muffin!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jun 7, 2009)

My hair loves co washing, I'm def. keeping co washing in my reg.


----------



## countrychickd (Jun 7, 2009)

Cowashed today with Herbal Essences Hydralicious.  My hair loved it! I'll be in kinky twists soon.  Can't wait, but I will miss my hair.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 7, 2009)

Cowashed with Alberto Balsam 'Strawberries and Cream' (I think it's the same thing as v05), left some in as a leave in (first time leaving cowash con as a leave in), my hair felt good so I might be doing that often...

Henna gloss tonight, most probably.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 7, 2009)

I went swimming today, so I poo'd with aloe rid, then co washed with V05 Moisture Milks.  After DC'ing I'll cowash again with AM to detangle and airdry in a ponytail.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Jun 7, 2009)

I am still co-washing and my hair is doing good. I'll get better about taking pics!


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice Lady said:


> I co-washed this morning after working out with Nature's Gate Aloe Vera Moisturizing Conditioner and deep conditioned with Avalon Organics Peppermint Revitalizing Conditioner. It seems like I will be co-washing frequently all summer long.


 
Totally agree with all of the comments on clarifying.  A cheap an effective way to clarify is mixing 1-2 tablespoons of lemon juice in with your regular portion of conditioner that you use for co-washing.  Not only is it clarifying but lemon juice is a natural chelator and gets rid of heavy metals that may be in your hair from hard water.  I clarify with lemon juice every week, and every two weeks I cleanse with a shampoo bar before I clarify with lemon juice.  Helps teh conditioner penetrate better .


----------



## Eisani (Jun 7, 2009)

This morning used Shescentit Honey Rinse. I STILL don't like it  so I cowashed again w/HE Hyrdralicious Reconditioning. Used some as leave in, sealed w/JBCO and bunned. Stay tuned for that Shescentit on the exchange board...


----------



## Eisani (Jun 7, 2009)

So everybody just got a dirty head today, ha?  Kidding.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 7, 2009)

No cowashing for me for a while.. just got the hair pressed


----------



## cch24 (Jun 7, 2009)

cowashed this morning with breaks over. still loving it


----------



## chebaby (Jun 7, 2009)

i shampoo'd today with chagrin valley carrot milk and honey shampoo bar and the conditioned with AO GPB. i moisturized with jessicul rockin ringlets and too shea and sealed it in with kbb hair butter. the hair butter made my hair greasy and it dried hard so now im deep conditioning with kbb LL hair mask. i will co wash it out with vo5 blackberry sage.


----------



## exubah (Jun 7, 2009)

I co-washed Wednesday night and Saturday night with Aussie Moist (LOVE IT!!).  Definitely needed the moisture after doing the Aphogee 2min Reconstructor a few days before my relaxer a couple of weeks ago, henna + indigo a week after that with AO GBP Conditioner used during that process..... I think I now have some moisture balance back with those past days of co-washing with a moisture conditioner.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 7, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> Totally agree with all of the comments on clarifying.  A cheap an effective way to clarify is mixing 1-2 tablespoons of lemon juice in with your regular portion of conditioner that you use for co-washing.  Not only is it clarifying but lemon juice is a natural chelator and gets rid of heavy metals that may be in your hair from hard water.  I clarify with lemon juice every week, and every two weeks I cleanse with a shampoo bar before I clarify with lemon juice.  Helps teh conditioner penetrate better .




thanks for sharing this Muffin! I will try the lemon juice the next time I cw.

cw/dcw for 1 hour with Lanza conditioner mix.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight with Coconut Oil, worked out @ the gym this morning, cowashed with pantene relaxed and naturals. 

Leave in - Giovanni direct, used a scarf as a headband (similar to my siggy pic) and left my hair down to airdry.

I plan to DC and cowash with Aussie Moist tomorrow evening... I am looking forward to my 1st week of cowashing 4 times


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 8, 2009)

Co-washed with Giovanni SAS conditioner today, moisturized with AOHSR mixed with a bit of avocado oil, sealed with jojoba oil, then braided my hair and sealed my ends with shea butter and am air-drying.


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 8, 2009)

co-washed last night with yes 2 carrots. Giovanni leave-in and avococo butter sealed with shikaki oil and bunned.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 8, 2009)

I cowashed tonite with a Nourishing Conditioner followed by a deep conditioner(Nature's Gate Nourishing Conditioner). Also, during the co-wash, I clarified with Baking Soda.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 8, 2009)

cowashing tomorrow with hello hydration. depending on how my hair feels i might do an aphogee 2 min treatment followed by a deep cowash with pantene r&n breakage mask later tomorrow night or wednesday.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 9, 2009)

I haven't cowashed since Sunday and my scalp itches. I know what I'll be doing in the morning. I've been rocking this messy side bun like it's the business.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 9, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair for an hour, rinsed with and then cowashed with Aussie Moist. did a final ACV rinse.

Airdrying...

---------

Wow, ok I've been airdrying for 30 minutes and my hair's sooooo soft. Don't know if it's the AM, or the ACV rinse or something I did before today. But AM definitely looks like it's a keeper, it's not sold here in the UK but I have two 33.8 oz (1L) and 2 400ml bottles so it should last a while. I'll probably use it once a week, every week.

I have other cowash cons in rotation including 3 different types of HE cons (6-7 in total), a couple of HE hydralicious cons, 3 huge bottles of suave humectant, 1 huge and 1 normal sized pantene r&n and some alberto balsam (v05)... I'm a cowash con junkie and sooo proud of it!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 9, 2009)

co washed today with jane carter deep conditioner with vatika frosting on top. my hair was and is still sooooooo soft. im telling you ladies, coconut oil does something so wonderful for my hair.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 9, 2009)

chebaby said:


> co washed today with jane carter deep conditioner with vatika frosting on top. my hair was and is still sooooooo soft. im telling you ladies, coconut oil does something so wonderful for my hair.


 
That vatika frosting sounds delish!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 9, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> That vatika frosting sounds delish!


 it really is. i loved it when i was relaxed and now that im natural my hair loves it even more. pure coconut oil and vatika frosting just makes my hair so silky soft and lush all day long.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder Chebaby.  BJ has some cowash combos on her forum that I need to remember to write down because I want to try them.  I know one or two of them include mixing vatika frosting with something.

Cowashed with Hairveda's Moist 24/7 last night and V05's Fruit Passion Smoothie tonight.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 10, 2009)

Cleansed scalp with my herbal cleansing tonic, co-washed with Giovanni SAS conditioner mixed with Tblspn of lemon juice, and now I'm DC'ing with AOGPB.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 10, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with protein/moisture combo without heat for an hour(or longer) and will do a quick cw while in the shower.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 10, 2009)

co washed today with vo5 strawberries and cream and them moisturized with oyin whipped pudding and burnt sugar pomade. idk whats wrong but my hair doesnt feel so hot today. i mean its soft but not as soft as it usually is.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 10, 2009)

Cowashed today with AM.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 10, 2009)

Che, I'd consider the Whipped Pudding more of a sealant than moisturizer....I wonder if that's what's causing your hair to feel different. 

I still haven't cowashed yall  rockin a sloppy bun. I think I'm subconciously waiting on a couple packages


----------



## chebaby (Jun 10, 2009)

^^^^^ you might be right E. i usually use it at night after i spray my hair with a mix of juices and berries and water. my hair likes it like that but i think on wet hair i should use a leave in like milkshake or hair milk first. thanx


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 10, 2009)

Cowashed with Millcreek's Keratin Condish.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 11, 2009)

Cowashed with Lustrasilk Olive Oil Conditioner this morning. Wish I had my hands on some of the Shea Butter Conditioner


----------



## Eisani (Jun 11, 2009)

I was right. I got 3 pkgs yesterday, only I didn't get home until super late. I'll be poo'ing w/KBB conditioning poo, dc'ing w/LL Hair Mask, then doing a quick rinse/cowash w/KBB moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 11, 2009)

Cowashed with VO5's Passion Fruit Smoothie.  This V05 ish is never ending.  I think I will check with my supervisor and see if she wants them.  She's yt and she has beautiful curly hair.  Her hair grows like crazy and she uses whatever.  I think the only thing she may use consistently is Sunsilk Curls.  She wet buns year round.  I may offer the Suave too.  I'm too lazy to offer on product exhange cuz I ain't packaging and mailing anything.  I may be able to donate them to a shelter too.  I'm just done.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 11, 2009)

Cowashed with HE HH, rinsed out and cowashed with Suave Humectant.

Leave In - Nexxuss Headdress and Coconut Oil

Airdrying...


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 12, 2009)

Just finished cw and air drying now.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 12, 2009)

Co-washed using Giovanni SAS conditioner mixed with herbal tea blend, moisturized and then sealed with VCO.  It feels so soft


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 12, 2009)

Cowashed Mon with Aussie Moist after doing a oil rinse (need to use more oil next time).  Continued to DC protein then moisture and tried to rollerset.  Not my best rollerset.

Cowashed Wed with Mane N Tail after clarifying with ORS Poo then DC'ed with AOGPB.  Then wet bunned after putting in all my leave-ins and sealed with VCO. 

Will have a complete wash day tomorrow and do a braid out on Sunday for a BBQ.


----------



## Nayna (Jun 12, 2009)

Cowashed with Aphogee 2 minute yesterday and threw it into a damp bun, I'm feeling lazy this week.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 12, 2009)

Cowashed this morning w/HE TT. Bunned.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 13, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight with coconut oil, wet hair in shower this morning, applied Aphogee 2 mins for 2-3mins, rinsed out and cowashed with HE HH (saturated hair, left in for 5 mins before rinsing out). Leave in - Giovanni Direct.

Airdrying, will do 5 cornrows for a braidout when my hair is almost dry.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 13, 2009)

Cowashed with a mix of vatika frosting & moist 24/7.  Love it! =silky & moisturized hair.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 13, 2009)

cowashed last night with AM.  Twisted into 5 flat twists last night for a twist out today.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 13, 2009)

Cowashed this am with a mixture of KBB Moisturizing Con and LL Hair Mask. Used Lustrasilk Shea butter Cholesterol as a leave in. WnG today.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 13, 2009)

Cowashed with a Nexxus Keraphix mixed with Pantene R&N (had to do a light protein treatment after swimming in the pool). This mix tamed my frizzy hair like no other. Very soft!!!!

Rusk Smoother as a leave in sealed with Profectiv Mega Growth (thick).


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 13, 2009)

Co-washed today with AOIN Conditioner, moisturized with AOHSR mixed with avocado oil, and am going to seal with VCO.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 13, 2009)

going to do an aphogee 2 min treatment tonight and deep condition overnight with pantene relaxed and natural mask. will cowash in the morning.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 14, 2009)

I had the BIGGEST wash n' FRO yesterday, even people that know me asked if all of this hair was mine  they were like "can I touch it?" My friend's daddy couldn't remember my name so I was just Chaka Khan all night  I get the most shrinkage from shea butter cholesterol, but my curls are so soft and lush!

Anyhoo, I dc'd over night w/SitriNillah and Lush Hsen Wua (sp) mixed together. I cowashed this morning with HE Hydralicious Rehydrating conditioner, used some as a leave in, sealed w/JBCO and bunned.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 14, 2009)

*sigh* I so miss co-washing and wearing a wash 'n go, but since my hair has gotten longer, I haven't mastered a method to prevent too many tangles.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 15, 2009)

Did a protein treatment on dry hair then Cowashed with Y2C (almost finished my 1st bottle) continued to do a ACV rinse and DC with Banana burlee.  Used a mix of VCO and Growfectiv (yellow bottle) to put braid in my hair for a braid out today.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight with EVOO....

Applied Pantene R&N moisturising con to dry hair, covered with shower cap, let it sit for about 5 minutes while showering... rinsed out, cowashed with Alberto Balsam (V05) Strawberries and Cream. Leave in - Giovanni Direct. Put hair up in a ponytail while getting dressed, took down and held back with a hairband to airdry completely...


----------



## cch24 (Jun 15, 2009)

off to the gym. will cowash with hello hydration when i get back.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 15, 2009)

Co-washed with AOIN, moisturized with AOHSR, sealed with VCO.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowashed with Aussie Deeep and Lustrasilk Olive Oil Conditioner. Rinsed with Roux Porosity Control. HE LTR as a leave in.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 15, 2009)

DCW w/Curl Junkie Banana and Hibiscus Deep Fix.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 15, 2009)

cowashed this morning with Sunsilk Hydra Con


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 15, 2009)

I co-washed yesterday with Damaged Hair Care by Suave and deep conditioned with Kenra Color Care Conditioner. Today, I am going to co-wash with VO5 Frescia Moisturizing Conditioner. My roots feel super dry so I am going to handle that immediately.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 15, 2009)

I am currently cowashing everyday. BC was 12/08 so can not bun right now.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 15, 2009)

yesterday i co washed with curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix and today i co washed with wen lavendar and AO island naturals.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowashed this morning with HE Totally Twisted


----------



## Closeout (Jun 15, 2009)

Co washed today with Suave Tropical Coconut, yay!!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 16, 2009)

Cowashed yesterday using AM.  Airdried using the ponytail method.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cowashed this morning with Moist 24/7 mixed with Vatika Frosting.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 16, 2009)

pre co washed with jasmines coconut masque conditioner and then co washed with totally twisted. not sure how i feel about the coconut mask. it was kind of sticky when trying to rinse it out.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 16, 2009)

checking in. i introduced my little brother to cowashing; he has grown his hair out into a mini-fro a few times in the past, but now all of a sudden wants to wear his hair curly a la travis from gym class heroes:







he was washing his hair every night, but instead of using conditioner, he had some t-gel shampoo/conditioner combo thing and wondering why his hair was so dag-on dry. my 14 y/o sister had to help me put him on to suave and VO5.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 16, 2009)

Checking in ladies,

cw yesterday with white rain and quantum conditioner mix.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 16, 2009)

I cowashed this morning with Giovanni 50/50 condish


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight with coconut oil, applied Phyto specific intense nutrition mask to dry hair this morning, worked out for just over an hour with it in... cowashed out with HE HH. Leave in - Giovanni Direct. 
Will try a twistout for the 1st time today...


----------



## cch24 (Jun 17, 2009)

going to the gym. will deep cowash with pantene relaxed and natural when i get back.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 17, 2009)

I just wanted to put this to the front. I have to keep looking for this thread.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 17, 2009)

Shadiyah said:


> I just wanted to put this to the front. I have to keep looking for this thread.


did you subscribe to it?

DCW'd last night with kenra mc + grapeseed oil (added aussie moist after rinsing), then rollerset and flat ironed my roots in prep for my 1 year post BC pics. then i realized my digicam is broken at least my hair is flyy today!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 17, 2009)

Cowashed with Moist PRO this morning.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 17, 2009)

pre co washed with vatika frosting for an hour and then co washed with aussie moist condiitoner and i am in love. i dont know what took me so long to try this stuff. it is amaing.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 17, 2009)

Cowashed with *Suave Humectant*. When I started my hair care journey I jumped on the SH bandwagon quick. I was disappointed. It was just ok. 

I realized today that this is not the case. It was more than just ok. My hair is moisturized and soft. Air drying in a loose high bun. 

I have got to whip this one out my stash for frequent uses now.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 17, 2009)

cowashed this morning with millcreek botanicals biotin condish


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 17, 2009)

Deep conditioning now(overnight) with protein/moisturizing conditioner and will do a quick cw after my workout in the morning.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 17, 2009)

I co-washed today with Mane N' Tail Moisturizing & Texturizing Conditioner. Then I deep conditioned with the Regis Olive oil Conditioner with Honey with Sesame Oil.


----------



## exubah (Jun 17, 2009)

AO GPB on dry hair for 30 minutes, rinsed out and co-washed with Aussie Moist.  Air drying in a single plait after applying Rusk Smoother and Lacio Lacio Leave-Ins.  Hair is tied down with a satin scarf.  I have been shedding like nobody's business for the past couple of days (my temples are coming out in clumps ) and I attribute this to switching up my last relaxer with Optimum Bodifying Relaxer (mild) ...............I usually use Optimum Anti-Breakage (regular) and will definitely be going back to that!!!!!!!........I hope I don't have too much of a setback cause I'm aiming for MBL by December erplexed

Now I have to go look for my garlic pills and break out the lipton tea bags (for tea rinses)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cowashed yesterday with V05 Free Me Fresia and Passionfruit Smoothie mixed together peppermint EO, castor oil, and EVOO.  It looked pretty ugly in the bottle but boy was my 3day old braid out easy to detangle .  I'm back in flat twist and braids until I do a braid out for a reception.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 18, 2009)

about to cowash with breaks over.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 18, 2009)

Did my first ever DCW with Sitrinillah.  My hair loved it. I plan to do another 6 month stretch after I complete this one and I will definitely incorporate this once I get deeper in the stretch.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 18, 2009)

Cowashed this morning w/HE TT. Air drying, lookin like Shonuff


----------



## chebaby (Jun 18, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight with oyin HH conditioner mixed with vatika frosting. my hair was tooooooo soft today so i did  a five minute treatment with joico deep penetraiting reconstructor and then used aussie moist as a leave in with vatika to seal. my hair feels great now.

but i will say the joico didnt make my hair feel as strong as it used to. maybe i didnt leave it on long enough.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 18, 2009)

cowashed yesterday and today with AM and airdried in ponytail.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cowashing with Motions Oil Moisturizer to rid myself of it. I am shampooing directly after then doing a DC with the last pf my Pantene R&N. 

This challenge has me using up all the conditioners in my stash. Love it!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm still keeping up w/ the challenge.  I have been going to the gym 5 days a week, so I cowash 3-4 times a week, and I d/c (on the same day as a cowash) about 2x a week.  I'm using all sorts of products, but I make sure that I do a protein of some sort at least once a week to avoid weak, mushy hair.  I swear by HE LTR leave-in (thanks Traycee), and I rub some NTM Triple Moisture silk-touch leave-in (thanks Sylver2) through my hair once it has dried.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 18, 2009)

Co-washed today using Giovanni SAS conditioner.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 18, 2009)

i cowashed this morning with millcreek botanicals keratin condish


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel like such a boring person, all of my posts are the same "cowashed using AM, airdried in ponytail"...so I decided to mix it up today...

DC'd on dry hair with yes to carrots, Cowashed using AM, and dun da dun.......instead of airdrying in a ponytail, I'm using the scarf method!

Woohoo I sure know how to live it up don't I, LOL......

I'm actually going to try something different with my twist out, instead of doing it on wet hair I'm going to try it on 80-85% dry hair.  Taken from Mummysgirl, it seems like it would cut down on my drying time, so why not try it out and see....


----------



## Eisani (Jun 20, 2009)

Cowashed twice today already  Helmet hair is NOT a good look! 1st cw was w/V05 Lavender, 2nd cowash was w/ORS Replenishing (old formula).


----------



## exubah (Jun 20, 2009)

Dc'd this morning with AOHSR mixed with a little EVCO, rinsed and co-washed with Aussie Moist.  Air drying in two plaits after detangling with Rusk Smoother, Lacio-Lacio and John Frieda Frizz Ease Serum.  Once dried I will apply NTM Silk Creme and EVCO.  My ends are sealed right now with JBCO.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 20, 2009)

cowashed this morning with millcreek botanicals biotin condish


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 20, 2009)

Cowashed with Hairveda's Moist 24/7 mixed with vatika frosting


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 20, 2009)

Has anyone noticed any improvements or differences in their hair? Since co-washing more regularly---like growth, improvements in texture or hair appearance, number of hairs in comb, etc.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jun 20, 2009)

waiting for wednesday co wash day................


----------



## cookie1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Am I too late to join?  If not, Please add me.!  I cowash every 3 days and wash once a week unless I need to clarify.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 21, 2009)

Cowashed Saturday morning with my V05 mix (Free Me Fresia and Passion Fruit smoothie) with castor oil and EVOO.  I'm trying to use up stuff before I move but I don't want to deplete my entire stock either.  Any way today is hair day...think I'll use my Aussie Moist to cowash.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 21, 2009)

I guess I was boring yesterday ... I cowashed with AM yesterday (after my workout @ the gym) and airdried in a ponytail for about 30 minutes before letting hair down to airdry completely. 
I LOVE AM and I am so pleased I have 4 untouched 1 ltr bottles and 2 small bottles I am currently using (1 at gym, 1 at home) because we don't have them here in the UK... I think I'm good till the end of the year (not sure when next I'm going to the US yet) cos I have other cowash cons but this looks like it's gonna be a major part of my transition.

Yay!!! good to know your twistout turned really nice 



~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> I feel like such a boring person, all of my posts are the same "cowashed using AM, airdried in ponytail"...so I decided to mix it up today...
> 
> DC'd on dry hair with yes to carrots, Cowashed using AM, and dun da dun.......instead of airdrying in a ponytail, I'm using the scarf method!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 21, 2009)

I co-washed today with VO5 Moisturizing Conditioner(I said that I wouldn't use it again because I wanted to use premium products but I broke down).


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 21, 2009)

Checking in ladies,
Deep conditioning now with a moisturizing conditioner/1 egg/pc for an hour and will do a quick cw when I rinse.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 21, 2009)

Cowashed this morning w/Giovanni 50:50 and 24/7 mixed after spending an HOUR detangling the back of my damn head. I was in a helmet then sleeping wild and unprotected and doin a whole bunch of other stuff this weekend w/o detangling or combing my hair. I know better


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 22, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair for a couple of hours (ORS Replenishing con mixed with oils), cowashed out with HE HH. Leave in- Giovanni Direct. Airdried.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 22, 2009)

pre co washed on dry hair for 15 minutes with honey hemp conditioner and then co washed with aussie moist.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice Lady said:


> Has anyone noticed any improvements or differences in their hair? Since co-washing more regularly---like growth, improvements in texture or hair appearance, number of hairs in comb, etc.


 
I've noticed smoother softer hair. The number of hairs found in my comb has declined but this has a lot to do with my new "low manipulation" regi. 

I DC'd with MT then follwed up with Aussie Deeep 3 Minute Conditioner .

NTM silk touch as a leave in.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 22, 2009)

Co-washed with Giovanni 50:50 conditioner this morning, moisturized with AOHSR, sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 22, 2009)

cowashed this morning with millcreek botanicals biotin condish... moisturized with vo5 moisture milks and sealed with almond oil


----------



## cch24 (Jun 23, 2009)

cowashed with breaks over this morning. tomorrow is a shampoo day, then back to my daily cowashing.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 23, 2009)

Cowashed Sunday with Aussie moist.  My hair was actually still damp from the previous day which made wash time a lot quicker. Since I detangle on wash day it was much easier this way.

I know someone asked if frequent cowashing made a difference in my hair...and I say YES!!! a million times yes.  My hair is healthier and much more manageable.  When I first started I barely finished detangling my hair by the time the water was cold and then I had to take a cold shower.  Now I can cowash, detangle, and take a complete shower (30min).  I also find washing my hair is very relaxing.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 23, 2009)

Poo'd today w/KBB Conditioning Poo then dcw'd w/KBB Deep Conditioner. Two strand twisted for a twist out. I smell delish


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bumping


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2009)

did a wash with oyin honey wash(loving this now but i think thats because my hair was soaked in oil first) then co washed with jasmines silk deep conditioner. all of her conditioners are stiky to me and it literally took my curls out and made it a frizzy ball so i had to pluck my hair into a afro today. wont be using that anymore.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Cowashed with HE HH, then did a second cowash with Suave Humectant. 

Airdrying...


----------



## Eisani (Jun 24, 2009)

No cowashing for a cpl days. I have the softest, most defined, sexiest twist out *heehee*


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jun 24, 2009)

I co washed a day early, I co washed last night yall, so today I want co was. I co washed with V05 moisture milk. ​


----------



## cch24 (Jun 24, 2009)

cowashed with hello hydration this morning


----------



## chebaby (Jun 24, 2009)

co washed today with AO GPB conditioner.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 24, 2009)

Cowashed with Aussie 3 Minute Miracle for the first time. 

I mixed it with a little EVOO and this duo is a keeper in my cowash book.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 24, 2009)

Cowashed with TJ's Nourish Spa


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 25, 2009)

I co-washed tonite with Mane N Tail Moisturizer & Texturizer conditioner and deep conditioner because my hair was feeling kinda of parched at least the roots.


----------



## exubah (Jun 25, 2009)

Last night I used AO GBP on dry hair under a plastic cap for an hour, rinsed and co-washed with Aussie Moist.  Air dried in single plait with a leave-in mix of Rusk Smoother, Giovanni Direct and John Frieda Frizz Ease serum.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 25, 2009)

cowashed with John Freida frizz ease


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 25, 2009)

co washed Tuesday using AM, airdried using scarf method.  At about 80% dry I did one french braid (or a version of what a french braid is suppose to be), let it finish drying overnight.  Pinned up into a curly wavy bun.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 25, 2009)

pre co washed with ors mayo then co washed with vo5 blackberry sage.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 25, 2009)

Been cowashing it up with Suave Tropical Coconut. Tonight- Probably bantu knots.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 25, 2009)

cowashed with breaks over again.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 26, 2009)

Last night I cowashed with Suave Humectant, rinsed out, cowashed with Aussie Moist.

Leave in - Giovanni direct. 

Did 5 flat twists on almost dry hair for a twistout. I love the results today


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 26, 2009)

Cowashed yesterday with left over V05 mix and then some V05 Sage Tea & Blackberry.  I forgot how thin that stuff was but I do love the smell.  May cowash again this morning since it was a long night and it's so relaxing.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 26, 2009)

slathered my hair in vatika frosting and then co washed with aussie moist. i styled my hair with kbb hair milk, oyin whipped pudding and vatika frosting. i pushed my afro back and slicked down the front with whipped gelly.


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 26, 2009)

Co-washing tonight w/ yes to carrots, avococo and shikaki oil to seal. Bun after moisturizing and sealing and wrap with scarf.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 26, 2009)

Co-washed today with LTR Raspberry- My hair came out the bomb diggity.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 26, 2009)

Cowashed with Suave Tropical Coconut this morning. Probably do the bantu knots tonight.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 26, 2009)

Cowashed with AOGPB last night.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 26, 2009)

Cowashed with Suave Humectant  after a quick 30min DC with MT.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 26, 2009)

Still rockin my twist out


----------



## cch24 (Jun 26, 2009)

just cowashed with herbal essences hello hydration.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2009)

Cowashed my braided hair today with Fast Conditioner mixed with Joico Lite Conditioner. My scalp felt a whole lot better afterwards.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 27, 2009)

cowashed this morning with hello hydration


----------



## Eisani (Jun 27, 2009)

DCW'd w/D'Fina 11 en 1.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 27, 2009)

cowashed with break's over. again. i love that stuff.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 27, 2009)

Co-washed twice yesterday.  Yesterday morning I co-washed with Giovanni 50:50 and followed up with my usual moisturization routine, then later that evening after exercising I co-washed with AOGPB and followed up with moisturization routine.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 27, 2009)

I am deep conditioning now and will do a quick rinse out conditioner once in the shower.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 28, 2009)

I am going to cowash after typing this with Mane N Tail Moisturizing & Texturizing Conditioner and deep condition my hair.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 29, 2009)

Prepoo'd Friday night with coconut oil,... worked out Saturday morning. Cowashed with Aussie Moist. Did braids for a braidout - LOVED the results, hair was soft+fluffy yet defined 

Cowashed this morning with Pantene Relaxed & Natural after DC'ing on dry hair with ORS Replenishing con for 2 hours while working out.


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 29, 2009)

Yesterday evening, shampooed with Jason's, and deep con w/ pantene con mask. avococo butter for moisture and bunned.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 29, 2009)

Tonite I am going to do this with LTR Red Raspberry.
Braid hair up in 4 sections. 
Tommorrow will take out moisturize hair and then bun it.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 29, 2009)

I've so been MIA. I am back on the cwing train using VS nourishing con. I'm wet bunning as well. This should get me through the next week and a half before my relaxer! I'm 13 weeks today.


----------



## jreagins (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been MIA as well, mostly due to twisting my hair. Started back on Friday with AM. Will be co-washing twice a day until this Friday. I'm finding that my hair prefers to be stretched out in some fashion (rollersets, flatironed) or twisted. I can't just wash and go or I get major single strand knots. Maybe once Im fully natural it'll get better. Until then I'm wet bunning


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jun 29, 2009)

Although I'm not officially in this challenge now that I've BC'd, I'm going to co-wash daily at least through the summer. I co-wash at night and twist.

So last night I co-washed with Aussie Moist and twitsted.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 29, 2009)

co washed today with sauve tropical coconut and I LOVE IT.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 29, 2009)

just cowashed with hello hydration. i'm on the lookout for a big empty container with a pump so that i can get the conditioner out easier while i'm in the shower.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 29, 2009)

I flat ironed today  Not even really sure why. No cowashing for a few days.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 30, 2009)

Deep Cowashed with Organics Olive Oil Deep Conditioner . I slathered it on dry hair for about 1.5hrs while I worked out at the gym then rinsed. 

My hair was super soft and moisturized


----------



## exubah (Jun 30, 2009)

I am due for a poo so I will be using ORS Creamy Aloe tonight and dc with ORS Replenishing Pack mixed with honey and EVCO.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 30, 2009)

Cowashed last night with AOHSR.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 30, 2009)

dcw this morning while working out w/protein & moisture conditioner mix and did a quick rinse out in the shower.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 30, 2009)

Co-washed last night with LTR-Red Raspberry

Braided hair and sealed ends with JBCO

Woke up and took out braids and moisturized scalp with cantu shea butter-

Styled in a bun and my hair came out so very pretty.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 30, 2009)

Cowashed last night with Suave Tropical Coconut. Bantu knots.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2009)

pre co washed with ojon tawaka conditioner and then co washed with suave tropical coconut conditioner. i am really loving that suave.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 30, 2009)

CW with amla+ HE Replenshing con mix for 20 min on dry hair. loving it!


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 1, 2009)

Last night, I applied suave humectant and evoo to dry hair for 30 minutes, cowashed out with aussie moist.
Leave-in - nexxuss headdress mixed and coconut oil. 
Airdried.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 1, 2009)

Cowashed last night with Jasmine's Moisture Renewal in Passion Fruit & Guava.  It smelled good and left my hair smelling good.  I used some as a leave in also.  It left my hair feeling soft but it is liquidy.  I am not a big fan of liquidy condishes.


----------



## exubah (Jul 1, 2009)

Last night I actually poo'd with ORS Creamy Aloe, conditioned with Aussie Moist and then dc'd with a mix of ORS replenishing pak, honey, EVCO and JBCO.  Air dried in a single plait after applying my leave-ins (Rusk Smoother, Lacio Lacio, John Frieda Frizz Ease and seal ends with JBCO).


----------



## Demi27 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm not officially a part of this challenge, but you ladies are inspiring me to step up my cowashing. I cowash now (at least once a week), but I may have to do more. I'm in human hair braids and my hair loves cowashing


----------



## cch24 (Jul 1, 2009)

cowashed late last night with break's over. today is a shampoo day, but i'll follow it with a deep cowash with pantene breakage defense mask.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 1, 2009)

co-washed yesterday with Giovanni 50:50 conditioner and moisturized as usual .


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 2, 2009)

Last night with Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 2, 2009)

cowashed after working out with hello hydration.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 2, 2009)

I just wanted to drop in and say hi ladies!!!  I miss you all.  I'll be back to cowashing this weekend or early next week.  I'm trying to hold on to this pressed out hair as long as possible.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 2, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight with elucence mb and then co washed today with suave tropical coconut.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Last night, I applied Aphogee 2 min reconstructor to dry hair for less than 10 minutes, cowashed with herbal essences hello hydration, applied leave in: giovanni direct, aidried to 80%, applied lustrasilk shea butter cholestrol to each section before twisting and kept them in overnight.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 3, 2009)

cowashed with breaks over. used ltr leave in and wet bunned.


----------



## exubah (Jul 3, 2009)

So my plan for tomorrow is to dc on dry hair with AO GBP and co-wash with Aussie Moist.  I will be airdrying since I am on a personal no rollersetting challenge for a few more weeks.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm not touching my hair for a minute since I relaxed on Wednesday.  Right now just moisturizing & sealing and bunning it up or putting in ponytails.  I will be back soon!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 3, 2009)

today i slathered my hair in coconut oil and then just rinsed with water. i like this as much as using conditioner.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 4, 2009)

I've been cowashing daily with Aussie Moist and leaving a lil as leave-in.  Going to clarify today then cowash with Y2C.  Tomorrow is wash day so I'll take my time.


----------



## exubah (Jul 4, 2009)

Right now I am sitting under the dryer with a mix of AO GBP, JBCO, Honey and EVCO on dry hair.  I have 10 more minutes to go underneath this hood and then I will be lazing around for another 45 minutes.  Once that time is up I will rinse out and co-wash with Aussie Moist.  Will airdry in a single plait after applying my leave-ins and that will be all folks....at least for today! (oh yeah and after my hair dries I will moisturize with NTM Silk Creme and Seal with EVCO (JBCO on the ends)).....and then that will be all!.....at least for today!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm back ladies!!!  I just did a tea rinse.  Followed up by rinsing with V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie, and co washed with AM.  DC'ing right now with my beloved KC Humecto.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 4, 2009)

Prepoo'd with coconut oil, worked out with it in my hair. Wet hair and applied phyto specific intense nutrition mask for only 10 minutes (was in a hurry), cowashed out with Giovanni SAS.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 4, 2009)

cowashed with aussie moist last night! totally forgot how wonderful it is. will be going back to it once i use up all of my herbal essences conditioners.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2009)

deep cowashed with Elucence Moisture Balancing conditioner and Nature's Gate Biotin Conditioner.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2009)

Haven't checked in lately but I cowashed 4 times this week with Suave Humectant. Will use it again tomorrow.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 4, 2009)

pre-pooing/dc now with Quantum moisturizing co and 1 whole egg for 30 min. I plan on shampooing this out while in the shower and doing a quick cw.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 5, 2009)

DC'd with Matrix Biolage Hydratherapy Conditioning Balm slathered with Parachute Coconut Oil overnight and rinsed out today!!!

My hair was super duper soft and silky. Tangles just fell through when water hit my head. 

My PJ stash is so much lighter with this challenge and all this cowashing. Loves it


----------



## cch24 (Jul 5, 2009)

going to deep cowash with pantene breakage defense mask tonight.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 5, 2009)

I was at the beach yesterday so my hair was SO CRISPY.

Clarified this morning with Suave Clarifying and cowashed with Suave Tropical Coconut.
DCing later.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cowashed with Y2C and followed with an ACV rinse hair felt sooooper soft.  DCing with Shescentit Fortifying Mask.  Will cowash again Tues probably with Y2C or Shescentit Avocado Condish.  Trying to still unpack and get to the rest of my stash of cowash condishes.

I'm beginning to wonder if my hair doesn't like cones or if my build up was just that thick but my hair felt like poo before I clarifyied yesterday with KC Come Clean.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 6, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight with vatika oil.  This morning, I soaked my hair in ORS Replenishing con (mixed with oils) and left in for my workout this morning. Cowashed out with Aussie Moist. Airdried.


----------



## shelli4018 (Jul 6, 2009)

DC'd last night with Hask Henna and Placenta. My hair feels a little crispy. Think I'll forgo protein for a while. Think I overdid it last week.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 6, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair with LeKair Cholesterol Plus Aloe w/ Brahmi powder mixed in.  Cowashed using Aussie Moist.  Airdrying in a flexi rod set.


----------



## gitana0801 (Jul 6, 2009)

Co-washing this morning with V05 Strawberries and Cream, moisturizing with my homemade hair spritz, and then sealing with coconut oil....


----------



## Nayna (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll probably co wash today or tomorrow with HELTR.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 6, 2009)

Did a protein DC on dry hair last night, chelated then cowashed w/EMB. Air dried in 4 plaits.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 6, 2009)

Cowashed last night with VO5 Blackberry Sage Tea. I love that stuff; so glad I finally found that scent at Pathmark. Airdrying in bantu knots.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 6, 2009)

Dc'd on dry hair yesterday with Lekair + ORS Olive Oil for 4+ hrs, no heat. Rinsed & CW with WR Lavendar-Vanilla.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 7, 2009)

Dc'dw overnight with moisture/protein conditioner mix & oil.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 7, 2009)

slathered my hair in vatika frosting and co washed with silk elements olive oil conditioner.
my hair feels ok but i noticed that this condiioner has a lot of protein in it so i think i wont be using it again. my hair feels strong and nice but not something i want to use as a co wash. i will let my mom use it since she is relaxed.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 8, 2009)

Cowashed with VO5 Blackberry Sage Tea. Braided up.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 8, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight with Vatika Oil and EVOO. DC'd on dry hair for 2 hours while working out this morning, cowashed out with Pantener R&N Moisturising conditioner (It's okay but I doubt I'll be repurchasing, I'm almost done with this bottle but have one BIG bottle left). Airdried.

I now know my staple cowash cons 
1. Aussie Moist
2. HE TT & HE HH
3. Suave Humectant

Once I'm done with my bottles of Pantene R&N & Alberto Balsam, definitely don't see a need to repurchase. Hmmm.. although I have 2 bottles of HE Hydralicious that I bought during my short break in Dallas (in May) that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## exubah (Jul 8, 2009)

Will be dc'ing on dry hair with a mix of AO HSR, honey, JBCO and EVCO tonight.  After which I will co-wash with Aussie Moist.  I really need to straighten out my roots so I may rollerset.....I don't flat iron (though I'm sure that would be easier to do!)


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 8, 2009)

Co-washed yesterday with a mix of AOHSR and AOWC.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 8, 2009)

Cowashed with Organics Deep Olive Oil Conditioner


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 8, 2009)

I will co-washing with Mane N Tail Conditioner and deep conditioning with Regis Olive Oil Conditioner.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 8, 2009)

Still rocking my braid out but I'm going to henna and dcw tonight. I don't feel like it, but I have too much blonde hair showing  .


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2009)

slathered oyin honey hemp conditioner on my dry hair. then i put some giovanni deeper moisture conditioner(my last drop ....)and detaingled with my denman d3. now my hair is a curly afro because the denman makes my curls bushy and big. i love it. 
for some reason i can still smell the honey hemp even though i rinsed it out and styled with  kbb hair milk and cream.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 8, 2009)

Co-washed today with HE HH and MT.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 9, 2009)

Applied Aphogee 2 min reconstructor and coconut oil to dry hair for 10 minutes or a little less. Cowashed out with HE Break's over (1st application, left in hair for about 5 mins, second one was a straight cowash). 
Put in cornrows for a braidout.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 9, 2009)

DCing as we speak with ORS Pack.

Most likely will cowash with Blackberry Sage Tea and do bantu knots.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2009)

Clarified with Baking Soda and Water then cowashed with Suave Humectant condish today.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 9, 2009)

Henna'd last nite, dc'd overnite w/EMB and LL Hair Mask then cowashed w/HE TT and EMB mixed together. Used mixture as a leave in.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 9, 2009)

have a mix of pantene breakage mask, coconut oil, and castor oil on my hair. will cowash it out with whatever conditioner is in the shower.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 9, 2009)

Co-washed today with Giovanni 50/50 conditioner.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 10, 2009)

Cowashing this morning w/HE TT. Still trying to decide if I wanna WnG or do a twist out.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 10, 2009)

cowashed with breaks over. applied leave ins and wet bunned.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 10, 2009)

Cowashed with HE LTR Conditioner then used HE LTR Leave in sealed with avocado oil.

Never used these two as a combo. Let's see how my hair likes it when it dries.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 10, 2009)

cut down on the cowashing...my hair has been straight for the last month.

DCWing with gvp cb, grapeseed oil, aphogee 2 min and raw honey once a week. my hair is sooooo soft after i do this for 1 hr (30 min with heat, 30 min w/o)


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 10, 2009)

I co-washed with Quatum Moisturizing Conditioner tonite after working out. Plus, I am deep conditioning now.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm co-washing once or twice a week tops at the moment as I wear braids a lot more. This week I co-washed with MT and HEHH and DCed with AOHSR. Installing a new set of braids right now, so my next co-wash will be next week for maximum moisture - probably HEHH again (I love that stuff, lol!).


----------



## cch24 (Jul 11, 2009)

about to cowash with hello hydration and wet bun.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 11, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Cowashed with HE LTR Conditioner then used HE LTR Leave in sealed with avocado oil.
> 
> Never used these two as a combo. Let's see how my hair likes it when it dries.


 
After airdrying and bantu knots I must say this combo is nice. My hair feels really soft and smells great!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2009)

Finally, this morning I cowashed my braids first with Suave Humectant conditioner, then I DCed with a mixture of UBH Moisturizing Conditioner, Kenra MC, and Goddess Hair Growth Conditioner and I even threw in a little bit of Porosity Control conditioner just for the heck of it. For my leave in - I used WEN tea tree cleansing conditioner. I just love a tingly scalp.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 11, 2009)

dcw now with HE/DT conditioner, egg, and oil without heat for an hour or two.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 13, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight with almond oil, coconut oil and castor oil. Applied Phyto intense nutrition mask to dry hair this morning and worked out for 1.5 hours with it in my hair.

Cowashed out with HE HH and did a second cowash with Alberto Balsam Strawberries and Cream conditioner (purchased this a couple of months back and fairly confident I won't be repurchasing, it smells really nice but it's nowhere as good as my other cowash cons).

Last time I shampoo washed my hair was 3.5 weeks ago so I will wash my hair on Tuesday. Maybe I'll clarify with Nexxus Aloe Rid. My hair has been cooperating with me but I don't want to risk buildup (my 3 fave cowash cons all have dimethicone or dimethiconol).


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 13, 2009)

DC'd with Silicon Mix (for hours). I will never do that again, My hair was left stringy and tangled. I washed it all out with CON then cowashed with Aussie Deeeeeep Moisture.


Aussie saved my hair!!!! I did not detangle my dry hair well before I DC'd so I can't blame it all on Silicon Mix.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 13, 2009)

cowashed with hello hydration and wet bunned. again. lol


----------



## Eisani (Jul 13, 2009)

Cowashed yesterday with EMB and used some as a leave in. Bunned. I'm so bored and tired right now.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 13, 2009)

cw this morning after working out with Ancient secrets conditioner rinse(this was big miss for me). I plan on using it for shaving to use it up.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 13, 2009)

dam that white rain cowashed with it this morning and hated it


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 14, 2009)

FINALLY did a much needed soap wash(equal parts of castille soap, evoo and water, thanks countrychickd!) after almost 4 weeks of only cowashing.

Applied Aphogee 2 min and coconut oil to hair for less than 10 minutes. DC'd with Aussie Moist, honey and evoo (1st time trying, loved it!) and cowashed out with HE Breakage Defender.

Airdrying... My hair feels sooo good right now.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 14, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight with shescentit fortifying mask and then co washed today with my fave suave tropical coconut conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Cowashed yesterday with EMB and used some as a leave in. Bunned. *I'm so bored and tired right now*.


 

Okay I'll bite. Why are you bored and tired?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry but I just had to take those braids down. Even with the hairline redone, I realized that it they would still look crappy so I took them out last night, henna'ed my hair and slept with it in my hair all night. I cowashed the henna out this morning with Suave Humectant and Porosity Control Conditioner. I then deep conditioned with Joico Color Endure and Jason Naturals Jojoba Conditioner to protect my henna color. I will keep the DC in all day so I can get the suppleness back in my hair.

ETA: I made my henna without adding conditioner this time and realized something - the henna washed out a whole lot easier this time then when I used the gloss. I still like the gloss mind you, but the easy removal has somewhat altered how I will be hennaing my hair moving forward. When I want to use a henna cowash mixed with other powders and lots of conditioner, I will make it a gloss then for conditioning only and not necessarily for color deposit.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 14, 2009)

I cowashed with AOHSR last night & tonight.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 14, 2009)

cowashed with breaks over. braided my hair for a braidout tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 15, 2009)

I cowashed after working out with Quantum Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jul 15, 2009)

I lost track of this thread, but I've been going to the gym 6 days a week and so I cowash 4-6 times a week.  I clean my scalp w/ a bit of baking soda mixed into a vo5 moisturizing condish, or suave coconut.  I dc maybe 2x a week using ntm deep mask, ao hsr, or mane n tail w/ evoo and molasses added.  I also use HE ltr, breaks over, and their new one in the white bottle (forgot the name, sorry), the nexus hume knockoff, and trader joe's nourish spa.
I usually cleanse w/ the baking soda concoction, then condition w/ any 2 additional conditioners depending on my protein/moisture/slip needs.
I have a lot of ng, so I'm using tips from Traycee's video about stretching relaxers to manage until I can touch up on August 17 or so.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay I'll bite. Why are you bored and tired?


Lol I didn't expect anyone to ask, just venting. I'm bored to death with my hair! I hate straightening, especially this time of year because it lasts all of 1 day before it's big, fluffy and frizzy, tired of wash n go's because of all the detangling I have to do afterwards, and I'm SICK of twist outs! Don't even get me started on the buns. I'm just not satisfied with anything right now. Braids and stuff like that are SO not an option for me, just not my style . Maybe it's hormonal, but I'm just getting bored with this whole hair thing. I need a change.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 15, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Lol I didn't expect anyone to ask, just venting. I'm bored to death with my hair! I hate straightening, especially this time of year because it lasts all of 1 day before it's big, fluffy and frizzy, tired of wash n go's because of all the detangling I have to do afterwards, and I'm SICK of twist outs! Don't even get me started on the buns. I'm just not satisfied with anything right now. Braids and stuff like that are SO not an option for me, just not my style . Maybe it's hormonal, but I'm just getting bored with this whole hair thing. I need a change.



I feel you on this one (((((HUGS))))). I went through this in April/May and it took all of my will power and good reasoning not to do something silly impulsively (thought I'd be better off relaxed or with shorter hair, then thought I'd BKT, bought the stuff then chickened out). Finally got over the hurdle through braids and I'm in love with my hair again. Just had it out for 2 weeks and thoroughly enjoyed it and I'm now installing a new set of braids to last another 5-6 weeks. 

Is there something you could do to keep your hair hidden away and mostly untouched? Perhaps a weave, or a wig? Weaves are to me what braids are to you, lol - not an option! Hope you get over this 'bleurgh' hair period fast!


----------



## exubah (Jul 15, 2009)

Soooo, last night I rinsed my hair with warm water and wrung out the excess water.  I then applied some Burt's Bee Avocado Butter Pre-Poo Treatment, made a single plait, put a shower cap over my hair and tied with my satin scarf.  This morning I rinsed out, applied Aphogee 2-min reconstructor for 2 minutes, rinsed and co-washed with Aussie Moist.  I am now sitting down at my computer at work typing away on this quick reply with my satin scarf on and my hair plait in a single plait.  I hope it dries somewhat pretty soon cause I have a meeting at 10:30 this morning!


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 15, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Lol I didn't expect anyone to ask, just venting. I'm bored to death with my hair! I hate straightening, especially this time of year because it lasts all of 1 day before it's big, fluffy and frizzy, tired of wash n go's because of all the detangling I have to do afterwards, and I'm SICK of twist outs! Don't even get me started on the buns. I'm just not satisfied with anything right now. Braids and stuff like that are SO not an option for me, just not my style . Maybe it's hormonal, but I'm just getting bored with this whole hair thing. I need a change.




I feel like this at time myself. The feeling should pass boo! Big hugs to you ((((HUGS))))!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 15, 2009)

co washed with my sample of the creme de la creme conditioner from miss jessies. my hair was soft but my curls were a loose mess. dont know how that happened.


----------



## Closeout (Jul 15, 2009)

cowashed today with suave tropical coconut, divided it in 4 sections, braided and airdried, tomorrow will take out braids and rock a braid out.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 15, 2009)

cowashed with hello hydration. tomorrow is a shampoo/ protein/ deep cowash day.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 15, 2009)

I am under the dryer doing a hot oil treatment and after, I am co-washing with Quantum Moisturizing Conditioner followed by a deep conditioner.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 16, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Lol I didn't expect anyone to ask, just venting. I'm bored to death with my hair! I hate straightening, especially this time of year because it lasts all of 1 day before it's big, fluffy and frizzy, tired of wash n go's because of all the detangling I have to do afterwards, and I'm SICK of twist outs! Don't even get me started on the buns. I'm just not satisfied with anything right now. Braids and stuff like that are SO not an option for me, just not my style . Maybe it's hormonal, but I'm just getting bored with this whole hair thing. I need a change.


 
As with all things in life...this too will pass.  I think we all lose momentum with the things we love at some point and we need to just walk away from them for a time.  Focus on some other area of you life you have lost interest with or may have ignored and then come back to the hair thing.  We will mourn your loss for the time (esp reading about what you bought this week) but we will love you when you come back rejuvenated and excited.  Just do what you feel is best for you.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 16, 2009)

Prepoo'd with Vatika Oil, Almond Oil and Castor Oil for 45 minutes... slightly wet my hair and slathered on HE Hydralicious (1st time using this, it smells soooo yummy. I only bought 2 bottles when I was in the States and now I wish I bought more. I'll have to wait till my Sis comes visiting from there), covered hair with shower cap for 15 minutes. Rinsed out and cowashed with HE Hydralicious.

Will do twists for a twistout...


----------



## Eisani (Jul 16, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> I feel you on this one (((((HUGS))))). I went through this in April/May and it took all of my will power and good reasoning not to do something silly impulsively (thought I'd be better off relaxed or with shorter hair, then thought I'd BKT, bought the stuff then chickened out). Finally got over the hurdle through braids and I'm in love with my hair again. Just had it out for 2 weeks and thoroughly enjoyed it and I'm now installing a new set of braids to last another 5-6 weeks.
> 
> Is there something you could do to keep your hair hidden away and mostly untouched? Perhaps a weave, or *a wig*? Weaves are to me what braids are to you, lol - not an option! Hope you get over this 'bleurgh' hair period fast!


 I bought a wig the other week but still haven't worn it  I don't know if I'm waiting for it to cool off a bit outside or what. It's just sitting there looking at me lol.



chebaby said:


> co washed with my sample of the creme de la creme conditioner from miss jessies. my hair was soft but my curls were a loose mess. dont know how that happened.


Umm, I hated the Creme de la Curl poo and Creme de la Creme conditioner. Those products were the nail in Miss Jessie's coffin for me. I've completely given up on those products, yuck.


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> As with all things in life...this too will pass.  I think we all lose momentum with the things we love at some point and we need to just walk away from them for a time.  Focus on some other area of you life you have lost interest with or may have ignored and then come back to the hair thing.  We will mourn your loss for the time (esp reading about what you bought this week) but we will love you when you come back rejuvenated and excited.  Just do what you feel is best for you.


Yea, I plan on taking a break very soon.

Dc'd w/Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment, Hairveda 24/7 and a pinch of KBB LLHM all day yesterday and rinsed this morning. Blow dried, pressed and flat ironed. I kinda miss my straight hair, just not all the work it involves now. Luckily today it only took me 2 hours.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 16, 2009)

i co washed today with suave tropical coconut conditioner. i really really really love that stuff.
im almost out becuase i have the smaller bottle so saturday i will be buying 2 or more bottles if i cant find the big bottles.

tomorrow i will be pre co washing with coconut oil for no less than 15 minutes with a plastic cap and then i will be co washing with suave tropical coconut.

you know what has really been like an at home spa for me lately? i pre co wash with coconut oil, co wash with coconut conditioner and i just bought(i know im late) suave coconut body wash(love the smell of this) and have been using them all at the same time. this will really wake you up and put a smile on your face in the morning.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 16, 2009)

Umm, I hated the Creme de la Curl poo and Creme de la Creme conditioner. Those products were the nail in Miss Jessie's coffin for me. I've completely given up on those products, yuck.


yea i love the curly meringue and baby  buttercreme but this conditioner had my curls sooooo loose and frizzy all day. i was so upset. good thing it was a free sample.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I cowashed this afternoon with Jason Naturals Thin to Thick Biotin Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Lol I didn't expect anyone to ask, just venting. I'm bored to death with my hair! I hate straightening, especially this time of year because it lasts all of 1 day before it's big, fluffy and frizzy, tired of wash n go's because of all the detangling I have to do afterwards, and I'm SICK of twist outs! Don't even get me started on the buns. I'm just not satisfied with anything right now. Braids and stuff like that are SO not an option for me, just not my style . Maybe it's hormonal, but I'm just getting bored with this whole hair thing. I need a change.


 
Aww, okay baby, I understand. I get there sometimes too and simply switch to another forum for variety. This will pass honey but you know, taking a break really does help to restore the love back for hair or anything really. If thta's what you need then do so, but make sure to come back, ya hear?


----------



## Eisani (Jul 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Aww, okay baby, I understand. I get there sometimes too and simply switch to another forum for variety. This will pass honey but you know, taking a break really does help to restore the love back for hair or anything really. If thta's what you need then do so, but make sure to come back, ya hear?


You know I won't be able to stay away for long!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 17, 2009)

cowashed this morning with millcreek botanicals keratin condish


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm cowashing tonight w/ Yes to Carrots con.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cowashed with AOHSR the past two nights.  Meant to do a protein cowash and didn't.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 17, 2009)

cowashed today  with suave tropical coconut.

i have been moisturizing at night with kbb hair butter and i notice that in the morning when i let the water detaingle it does it so quickly. its only been that way since i started using the butter.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 18, 2009)

Co-washed my braids last night with HE HH.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2009)

Cowashed with Hairveda's Moist PRO.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 18, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight with Vatika Oil, cowashed with HE Totally Twisted.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a blend of oils marinating now. Going to cowash in a bit.  My ng is a beast so I'm going to use my blowdryer.

MG your twist out is delicious!  What did you use?


----------



## cch24 (Jul 18, 2009)

cowashed with breaks over.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 18, 2009)

cw w/nex faze shea butter co.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 18, 2009)

I am under the dryer with a little mixture and co-washing in 15 minutes with Quantum Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

I henna'ed my hair today for conditioning and strengthening only - not for color. I cowashed it out with David Babaii Amplifying Conditioner and v05 Sun Kissed Rasberry Conditioner. I followed it up with a 5 minute protein treatment of an egg, evoo, MT, CON Reconstructor and honey. I am now DCing with Jason Naturals Biotin Conditioner and Joico Color Endure Conditioner and some hot evoo. I think I am going to leave it in overnight and wash it out in the morning.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 19, 2009)

Co-washed today with Giovanni 50/50.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 19, 2009)

I co-washed today after working out with Salon Hair Care Honey & Almond Conditioner.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 19, 2009)

Cowashed today with AOHSR.  Going away for work for this week and plan on taking Aussie Moist and my Avocado Condish as well as my hair products.  Have to keep up a good appearance in front of the boss and be on my A hair game.


----------



## ellehair (Jul 20, 2009)

Cowashed with HE totally Twisted for the last few nights.. im not crazy about it, but i'm trying to use up the bottle and then i will try the VO5 moisture milks next.. i havenet found that perfect cond yest, hopefully soon..


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2009)

Cowashed this morning with v05 Spa For Your Head Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 20, 2009)

i co washed saturday and sunday with suave tropical coconut. i also deep conditioned overnight twice this weekend. once with kbb deep conditioner and the other time with curl junkiw hibiscus and banana deep fix.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2009)

Will cowash tonight with Shikai condish


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Haven't cowashed since Saturday, I did some braids (no extensions, see siggy) that I hope will last 2 weeks. I plan to DC on dry hair Wednesday morning and then lightly cowash out. Next cowash (and DC) will have to be Sunday if I want them to last 2 weeks. I cleaned/rinsed my scalp after working out yesterday.


----------



## Ozma (Jul 21, 2009)

I have not checked in with this challenge in quite a while, but I'm still in it. I cowash 2x week still, but I have a new staple. V05 Moisture Milks Strawberries and Cream in the truth.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 21, 2009)

Used Joico Mosture Recovery (thanks Eisani) today after the gym and I loved it. Not sure if this was a cowash or a DC? 

The directions said to leave on for only 1 minute


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 21, 2009)

cowashed this morning VO5 blacberry and sage


----------



## chebaby (Jul 21, 2009)

pre poo'd today with amla oil and co washed with AO GPB.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 21, 2009)

Co-washed yesterday with Giovanni SAS conditioner.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 21, 2009)

prepoo/dcw for 2.5 hrs. with moisturizing & mild protein conditioner....getting ready to baggy now and head to bed. have a great night ladies.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Cowashed with Jason's Biotin


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2009)

Cowashed today with v05 Moisture Milks.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 21, 2009)

ok my hair is always soft at the end of the day but my hair is extra lush right now. im not sure if its the amla oil or the GPB.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight with coconut oil, applied a smaller than usual amount of DC to my hair this morning before working out for 1.5 hours. Lightly cowashed with AM. My hair's not as frizzy as I expected, yay!!!! 



MummysGirl said:


> Haven't cowashed since Saturday, I did some braids (no extensions, see siggy) that I hope will last 2 weeks. I plan to DC on dry hair Wednesday morning and then lightly cowash out. Next cowash (and DC) will have to be Sunday if I want them to last 2 weeks. I cleaned/rinsed my scalp after working out yesterday.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been straightened since last Wednesday so today is wash day. While my hair still looks good and isn't greasy at all, my scalp just doesn't know how to act going that long without water! I have to use a sulfate poo to wash out this Sabino but after, I plan on cowashing with Suave Milk & Honey, DC'ing w/Maravisus Mezcla Anti-Caida Intense Treatment then applying my Sebastian Potion 9 Wearable Treatment and bunning. I need protein.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 22, 2009)

co washed today with suave tropical coconut and HE HH.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 22, 2009)

I am co-washing with Quantum Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice Lady said:


> I am co-washing with Quantum Moisturizing Conditioner.


Hi there,
Do you mind me asking how you like this?
tia,
tishee


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 24, 2009)

Cowashed with Pantene R&/N and HE TT.... This is my 2nd cowash since I did my braids (see siggy) on Sunday, my hair's holding up really well with cowashing. I'm so pleased, this will definitely be part of my transition regime now. 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off


----------



## Eisani (Jul 24, 2009)

DCW'd this morning w/Aussie Deeeeep Moisture Treatment. Used HE TT and HV 24/7 as a leave in.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2009)

Cowashed yesterday with v05 moisture milks again. I love this stuff.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 24, 2009)

I forgot to report but yesterday I co-washed with Salon Hair Care Honey & Almond Conditioner. The thing that I am noticing with co-washing was that there is less hair coming out of the comb.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 24, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Hi there,
> Do you mind me asking how you like this?
> tia,
> tishee


 
I am sorry--I didn't see the quote. I love it and regret not purchasing the gallon at Sally's. It is so moisturizing. _the only thing is that it has silcones which may be a negative for some._  I am keeping it as a co-washing staple.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 24, 2009)

pre pood with amla oil for about 3 hours and then co washed with the last of my paul mitchell the detaingler. that stuff is amazing. im gonna get the generic version to see if it compares.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 24, 2009)

I prepooed with JBCO and I am co-washing in 15 minutes with Quantum Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 24, 2009)

Cowashed with coconut milk on Wednesday and HE Totally Twisted last night.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 24, 2009)

I co washed last night with Jason's Sea Kelp (I think that is the name of it) and then  for the first time ever I did some flat twist with bantu knots one the end (my ends are relaxed) I am 10mos post and need my hair to blend better.  I cant wait to see how they come out.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 25, 2009)

Been away for a few days to lovely Cornwall and took my HE HH with me. Used it pretty much daily as there was a massive power shower there! It's amazing the difference a power shower has on how often you shower, lol. It was so good just standing there under the soft spring, yep, spring water and having it do it all for me!

I need me a power shower at home, sigh!!!!!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 25, 2009)

cowashed 3 x's this week using AM, airdried each time.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2009)

Cowashed with HE Totally Twisted last night.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2009)

I co-washed my henna out this morning with Suave Naturals Ocean Breeze Conditioner and I gatta be honest, I like my v05 conditioners wayyyy better, especially the moisture ones.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 25, 2009)

Prepoo'd w/amla/brahmi/bhringeraj oil mix, poo'd w/KBB Moisturizing poo then dcw'd w/KBB Deep Conditioner. Air drying in twists and will do a twist out later.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 25, 2009)

Been lax at posting.  I co-washed Thursday with Giovanni SAS and today with Giovanni 50/50.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 25, 2009)

Cowashed with Aussie Deeeep Moisture after using Joico KPack and Moisture Recovery Conditioner.

Lacio Lacio and Chi Silk as leave ins sealed with coconut oil


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 25, 2009)

prepoo/dc/cw for 1.5 hrs. with moisturizing conditioner, egg, and 1 tbsp. oil. 

 Will shampoo and do a quick cw in the shower.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 25, 2009)

cowashed this morning with yes to carrots mud condish


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 26, 2009)

I co-washed today with Healthy Sexy Hair SoyMilk Conditioner today.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice Lady said:


> I co-washed today with *Healthy Sexy Hair SoyMilk Conditioner* today.


 
That conditioner sounds great!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 26, 2009)

cowashed this morning with Yes to Carrots


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

Applied Lustrasilk shea butter cholestrol & Coconut Oil to dry hair, went for a spin class.... cowashed out with Aussie Moist.

My braids (siggy) are still holding up  I redid the edges on Sunday, I will take them out next Sunday and leave my hair out for at least a week. Next set of braids will be for 3 weeks.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2009)

did a hot oil treatment friday night, saturday and sunday. love hot oil treatments now that i know how it works for me. saturday i co washed with suave tropical coconut and sunday i use AO HSR and today i used HE HH.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 27, 2009)

Manushka said:


> That conditioner sounds great!


 
I like it because it makes the hair strong but moisturized--I got it discounted at Marshalls or Ross. However, I am happy that I did, but I am not wowed by it to ever pay the retail price. The only downsides is that it does not contain cones.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 27, 2009)

Today, I co-washed with Pure & Basic Cherry Almond Moisturizing Conditioner and mixed with a VO5 Moisture Milks Conditioner.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 28, 2009)

Still rocking my twist out, loving it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 28, 2009)

Cowashed last week with V05 or Avocado Condish.  Did my wash day on Saturday and cowashed with V05 Moisture Milks.  I put my hair in twists and now i'm rocking a twist out until it looks bads (tomorrow probably).


----------



## chebaby (Jul 28, 2009)

pre pood with lisa hair elixer and then co washed with HE HH conditioner. my hair is so fluffy i love it.


----------



## countrychickd (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm back in ladies! I've been missing for a while because of those kinky twists, but I BCed, and I'm back in the challenge. I know I should be spanked.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 28, 2009)

I am co-washing later with VO5 Moisture Milks--My hair has been feeling dry lately. I am going to also up my water intake.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 28, 2009)

Cowashed with HE Totally Twisted last night


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 29, 2009)

Co-washed my hair monday with Giovanni 50/50 conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Cowashed with Nature's Gate Biotin Strengthening Conditioner today.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 29, 2009)

VO5 blackberry and sage it was good


----------



## chebaby (Jul 29, 2009)

i deep conditioned overnight with jessicurl too shea and coconut oil and co washed today with vo5 blackberry sage.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 29, 2009)

Cowashed with HE Totally Twisted last night and will cowash with AOGPB tonight.


----------



## Closeout (Jul 29, 2009)

Cowashed yesterday, with suave humectant,


----------



## Eisani (Jul 29, 2009)

Sigh I have so many conditioners I can't find right now but I know they're boxed up, just don't know which box. I wanna cowash in the morning but I need to do a protein dc first.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 29, 2009)

I co-washed with VO5 Moisture Milks and deep conditioned with Kenra Color Protection Conditioner.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 30, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight with Vatika Oil, worked out in the morning. Cowashed with Aussie Moist.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 30, 2009)

Sitting here with a protein treatment, then going to dust off one of my old Dominican poos (aceite de oliva) to shampoo, then cowashing w/GVP Conditioning Balm/Aussie Moist mix. Umm, bunning today I guess.


----------



## countrychickd (Jul 30, 2009)

Cowashed today with Suave Naturals Coconut and then added TIGI Moisture Maniac leave in, vegetable glycerin, and some gel.  I'm still learning what to use with my hair so it's still trial and error.  I won't use any gel tomorrow though.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 30, 2009)

baggied today for 5 hours with qhemet heavy cream. i then co washed with yes to carrots conditioner. the way it foamed up like a shampoo was weird. i havent used it in a long time before today but i dont remember all that foaming. it was odd to me.
i wont repurchase this conditioner becuase it goes on sooooo smoothe and creamy and soft but when i rinse it out it doesnt feel all that good. its ok but suave tropical coconut is much better.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 31, 2009)

After my tea rinse.  I cowashed using AM.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 31, 2009)

Cowashed with Aussie Deeeep Moisture and a little Organics Olive Oil. Followed with a Joico Moisture DC! 

Loved it!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 31, 2009)

i did an overnight treatment with priti rice bran oil and co washed today with aussie moist.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 31, 2009)

Cowashed w/HV 24/7 and Aussie Moist, rinsed and repeated two more times w/just Aussie Moist. Used some as a leave in as well. Bunned.


----------



## Nayna (Jul 31, 2009)

Co washed wih aphogee 2 min.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2009)

Cowashed with HE Totally Twisted on Thursday and this morning.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 1, 2009)

Checking in ladies.....dcw now for without heat for an hour or two w/moisturizing conditioner, egg, and oil.


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 2, 2009)

mixed chicks deep conditioner and mixed chicks leave in


----------



## **SaSSy** (Aug 2, 2009)

Just checking in 2 state I am still co-washing regularly, and now only use shampoo once a month!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2009)

I hear some ladies cowash with Aussie Moist Conditioner so I tried it for the first time this morning and MANNNNN! That conditioner is THICK!!! like a deep conditioner. I don't think I will be cowashing with it anymore. It is quite suitable as a DC for me and it did leave my hair feeling quite soft - I love it so far and it's cheap too. I got one in a Baker's in Nebraska for $3.50. I coulda just bought 2 for $7.00 but I wanted to see what it was like first, hence the one bottle. I might buy it again but not sure yet. I may just put my sister on to it. I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 2, 2009)

I co-washed today and yesterday.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 3, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair on Saturday, cowashed out with Aussie Moist, put hair in flat twists for twistout. Ended up leaving the twists in my hair till this morning, rocking a twistout today


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 3, 2009)

I love it! I use it as a cowash con but triied it as a DC once - mixed it with honey and evoo. WOW! My hair felt amazing after... might do that again soon.


Aggie said:


> I hear some ladies cowash with Aussie Moist Conditioner so I tried it for the first time this morning and MANNNNN! That conditioner is THICK!!! like a deep conditioner. I don't think I will be cowashing with it anymore. It is quite suitable as a DC for me and it did leave my hair feeling quite soft - I love it so far and it's cheap too. I got one in a Baker's in Nebraska for $3.50. I coulda just bought 2 for $7.00 but I wanted to see what it was like first, hence the one bottle. I might buy it again but not sure yet. I may just put my sister on to it. I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been super busy this weekend, but I cowashed Saturday w/Aussie Moist and Totally Twisted, yesterday w/KBB Deep Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 3, 2009)

co washed earlier today with aussie moist. used kbb milk and cream to style.

tonight i am doing an oil treatment with cocasta oil. in the morning i will co wash with aussie moist and style with kbb milk and afroveda cocolatte.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 4, 2009)

Cowashed with Moist PRO


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2009)

I think I will need to cowash my hair as a prepoo today before I shampoo it and I think I will use something by Suave.

ETA: Decided on cowashing with Suave Juicy Green Apples Conditioner.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 4, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight with almond oil, coconut oil and castor oil. Cowashed with HE TT, left a tiny bit in (I might be doing this from now on) before applying my leave in (Giovanni Direct).


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 4, 2009)

Down in Atlantic City and all this salt water and chlorine has been h**l on my hair.  I've cowashed with VO5 Blackberry Sage tea and left some in over night.  After being at the pool I used Ion's Swimmers Conditioner as a cowash.  Funny thing is that the chlorine in the water tightened up and defined my curls better than any product and they have been looking good even with the twice a day cowashing.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 4, 2009)

cowashed my hair 3 times yesterday yeah a bit ridiculous but i had to


----------



## chebaby (Aug 4, 2009)

co washed today after pre pooing with cocasta oil with vo5 blackberry sage and miss jessies rapid recovery.


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 4, 2009)

These days only co washing with mixed chicks deep cond every day. Loving the condition of my hair at this time. I have not done a trim yet.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 5, 2009)

dcw/pre-pooing now with moisturizing/mild protein conditioner and oil for 3 hrs. without heat.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 5, 2009)

co washed today with AO GPB. havent done protein in about 2 weeks so that was much needed. my hair feels great.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 5, 2009)

I co-washed yesterday with Salon Hair Care Honey & Almond Conditioner.


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 5, 2009)

Cowashed today with VO5 Moisture Milks and added TIGI Moisture Maniac as my leave in.  Wore a wash n go.


----------



## ellehair (Aug 5, 2009)

cw this morn with vo5 moisture milks and left a little in as a leave in.. hair feels delicious


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 5, 2009)

cowashed this morning with Millcreek Botanicals Keratin Condish


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 5, 2009)

Will cowash with YTC Mud Condish


----------



## Eisani (Aug 5, 2009)

Dcw'd overnite w/GVP Conditioning balm, Aussie Moist and Green Tea and Hibiscus conditioner.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 6, 2009)

Preoo'd overnight with Vatika Oil, DC'd on dry hair this morning (worked out with DC in my hair), cowashed out with Aussie Moist.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 6, 2009)

co washed last night w/ hair one olive oil con, moisturized w/ miss jessie's baby butter creme and bunned.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 6, 2009)

deep conditioned on dry hair with oyin honey hemp for one hour and then co washed with aussie moist conditioner.


----------



## ellehair (Aug 6, 2009)

Will co wash tonight with my fav vo5 passion fruit.. gonna try aussie moist and see how this is for cwing.. and maybe add to my rotation... does this have cones??


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2009)

ooops, didn't update in here - I did a wonderful DCW this morning with AO GPB Conditioner mixed with my ayurveda tea rinse. Hair feels so soft and luscious too.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 8, 2009)

Cowashed with YTC Mud Condish Thursday night and will today.  I'm not liking this condish too much.  It doesn't seem to be very moisturizing and I don't get much slip.  Good thing is I got it for free from a friend.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 9, 2009)

I forgot to report that yesterday that I cowashed with Aveeno Nourish & Volume Conditioner & Salon Honey & Almond Conditioner together b/c the Aveeno bottle was low and trying to get rid of excess stash of products.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 9, 2009)

I prepoo'd overnight with oils, applied Suave Humectant and coconut oil to dry hair for less than 10 minutes. Cowashed out with Aussie Moist. I'm leaving my hair in cornrows for the rest of the weekend (home all day Sunday) and taking out for a braidout on Monday. I've found that although I sweat profusely on my scalp after workouts - If I spray my cornrows generously with my moisturising spritz and seal, after working out and take them out a few hours later - pretty braidout as always  

No disgusted looks please (I know some ladies can't stand the thought of dried out sweat in hair.), I'll cowash the next morning.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 9, 2009)

I co-washed today with Salon Hair Care & also, Ulta Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 9, 2009)

i used honey hemp and aussie moist to co wash yesterday.
today i deep conditioned for two hours with afroveda ashlii amala conditioner, love that stuff, and then co washed with hairveda amala cream rinse and kbb deep conditioner. my hair feels great.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 10, 2009)

dc/pre-pooing now with moisturizing/mild protein conditioner and oil for 1 hr. without heat. In the shower, I will do a quick cw and acv rinse.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 10, 2009)

I co-washed my hair with VO5 Frescia Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 10, 2009)

cowashed with hello hydration


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 10, 2009)

Cowashing with YTC Mud Pampering Condish.  I should finish the bottle this week.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 11, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight with oils. DC'd dry hair this morning with Phyto Intense Nutrition Mask, ORS Repelenishing Con and Coconut Oil. Worked out with DC still in hair. Slathered hair with Suave Humectant and covered with shower cap for 5 mins. Cowashed out with HE TT.

Hair's in cornrows for a braidout tomorrow.


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 11, 2009)

Pre poo over night. Still co washing everyday. Not giving up.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 11, 2009)

Cowashing with YTC Pampering Mud Condish tonight.  I think this will be the last of it tonight.


----------



## Nayna (Aug 11, 2009)

Cowashed today with my Prosys conditioner. Totally forgot about it. My hair smells nice and fresh and crisp. My boo can't get his darn nose out my scalp, lol.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2009)

I deep cowashed with CON Reconstructing Treatment this morning followed by some Aussie Moist Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 11, 2009)

i co washed today with oyin honey hemp conditioner.
when i get home tonight im going to co wash again with kbb deep conditioner because im gonna make a shea butter cream and want to use it on soaking wet hair.


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 12, 2009)

I DCed today with Aubrey Organics HSR and honey, and then cowashed with Suave Naturals Coconut conditioner.  I'm  trying out a twist out now with some moisturizer and gel.  My hair turned out really soft after that DC though.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> I DCed today with Aubrey Organics HSR and honey, and then cowashed with Suave Naturals Coconut conditioner. I'm trying out a twist out now with some moisturizer and gel. My hair turned out really soft after that DC though.


 Wow countrychickd, your hair is so pretty.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm far, far away from home ladies so I haven't been checking in, but I cowashed Sunday and Monday w/EMB abd HE TT. I will be washing today w/KBB poo then using her deep cond to cowash. Pinning my hair up cuz it's hot as hades down here!


----------



## Closeout (Aug 12, 2009)

I cowashed yesterday with Suave Humectant, I will cowach again tomorrow with Garnier Fructis fortifying condish...


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 13, 2009)

Shampooed on Sunday, deep con with pantene mask con.


Last night- cowashed w/yes to carrots. moisturized w/ miss jessie's baby butter creme and bunned.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 13, 2009)

cowashed this morning with Giovanni 50/50


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 13, 2009)

I co-washed yesterday with VO5 Frescia Moisturizing Conditioner mixed with Salon Hair Care Honey & Almond Conditioner. Today, after a morning workout, I co-washed to Regis Olive Oil Conditioner and Salon Hair Care Honey & Almond Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 13, 2009)

i deep conditioned overnight with kbb deep conditioner. when i rinsed it out i co washed with aussie moist.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 13, 2009)

I cowashed last night with Shescentit's Green Tea & Hibiscus condish.  Tonight I'm cowashing with CON's Reconstructor and will follow up with Green Tea & Hibiscus.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 13, 2009)

Prepoo'd with AM and Coconut Oil, went for a spin class. Applied Aphogee 2 min reconstructor to for a few minutes. Cowashed with HE TT.

Hair's in cornrows for braidout.


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 14, 2009)

pre pooing with creme of nature lemongrass & rosemary leave in conditioner and pre poo oil jehan. This will be left in all night, I have braided my hair and will do the co washing in the morning with mixed chicks deep conditioner and pu the leave in.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 14, 2009)

did a quick cw this morning with moisturizing conditioner


----------



## chebaby (Aug 14, 2009)

co washed today with aussie moist and AO GPB


----------



## MA2010 (Aug 15, 2009)

DCW with ORS Replenishing Conditioner. Let it on dry hair for 20min under the dryer then rinsed out.

Love this stuff!!!


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 15, 2009)

Last nite, I cowashed with VO5 Strawberries & Cream Conditioner after working out.


----------



## Jaxhair (Aug 15, 2009)

Cowashed with Aussie moist and applied HE It's a curl thing as a leave in with Quehmet's Heavy cream whilst twisting. Seems much but I had the most perfect TO I've ever had!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 15, 2009)

Will be cowashing with Green Tea & Hibiscus in a bit.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 15, 2009)

Update: I DCW'd on Thursday with Aussie Moist Conditioner - WOW! That conditioner was awesome and felt amazing going on and after washing it out, yum yum.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 16, 2009)

Today I clarified with aloe rid, DC'd with ORS Replenishing Con and Coconut Oil, applied AM for about 15 minutes, rinsed out then Roux Porosity Control con for less than a minute. My hair sooo needed to be clarified, it felt sooo nice and soft 

Later, I put my hair back in my box braids (no extensions) so I'll be cowashing 3 times a week instead of 4 (tried and tested successfully last time.)


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 17, 2009)

yesterday, shampoo with Design Essentials, deep con w/ ORS, moisturized w/ miss jessie's baby butter creme sealed w/ shikaki oil and bunned.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 20, 2009)

Co-wash last night with Hair-one con, moisturize w/ avococo butter and bunned.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 20, 2009)

i will only be co washing maybe twice a week now. the other days i will wet my hair but without conditioner or i will just put in twists and twist outs.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2009)

Checking in: I cowashed this morning with a mixture of v05 Free Me Freesia Conditioner and dissolved gelatin for a couple of minutes. I like how it felt so I think I will be using the gelatin in a DC treatment too.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Cowashed with Suave Humectant after DC'ing on Dry hair.



MummysGirl said:


> Today I clarified with aloe rid, DC'd with ORS Replenishing Con and Coconut Oil, applied AM for about 15 minutes, rinsed out then Roux Porosity Control con for less than a minute. My hair sooo needed to be clarified, it felt sooo nice and soft
> 
> Later, I put my hair back in my box braids (no extensions) so I'll be cowashing 3 times a week instead of 4 (tried and tested successfully last time.)


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 20, 2009)

Cowashed with Honey Conditioning Rinse last night.


----------



## Nayna (Aug 20, 2009)

I gotta co wash tomorrow.  My hair was straightened earlier this week so I haven't co-washed in a few days.  I will get on it tomorrow.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 20, 2009)

I co-washed earlier today Garnier Fructis HydraCurls Conditioner combined with VO5 Strawberries N Cream Moisturizing Conditioner. I noticed that co-washing works because I have barely any hairs in the comb. Also the texture of my hair has drastically improved.


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm still cowashing daily with VO5 Moisture Milks, VO5 Herbal Escapes, or Suave. I just bought some Suave Humectant which has cones, but I want to give it a try.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 23, 2009)

I co-washed tonite after working out with Ulta Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Cowashed with Honey Conditioning Rinse last night.


 
Ditto on Thursday & Friday night.


----------



## Summer79 (Aug 23, 2009)

Today pre cowash with aussie 3min then cowashed with organix shea butter conditioner.............love that stuff then finished with coconut oil


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've reduced my cowashing by using more strecthed styles that last longer in an effort to minimalize manipulation and help retain growth.  My recent cowashes have included KBB Deep Condish- Oatmeal Honey, AM, and Mane N Tail.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I cowashed last night with *Shescentit's Green Tea & Hibiscus condish*. Tonight I'm cowashing with CON's Reconstructor and will follow up with Green Tea & Hibiscus.


 
How did you like this condish?  I've been thinking of buying this for my cowashes.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> How did you like this condish? I've been thinking of buying this for my cowashes.


 
I like the smell.  It passes the thickness test for me.  I don't like runny condishes.  And it is also very moisturizing.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 24, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]dc/pre-poo now with steam for 30 min. with mild protein & moisturizing conditioner. Will do a quick acv rinse followed by a cw in the shower.[/FONT]


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I like the smell. It passes the thickness test for me. I don't like runny condishes. And it is also very moisturizing.


 
Thanks.  I really appreciate you getting back to me.  
I just bought the Super Soft Honey and I like that one too.  Thinking about adding this one in as well.  Is it Labor day yet?

Cowashed with JASON's Jojoba Condish.  I liked the smell and consistency.  The one thing I didn't like were the 2 cones that were like 4th or 5th from last on the ingredient list.  If they have some more on sale at the health food I'd buy it.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 24, 2009)

Pre-poo with Ojon pre-poo prep, shampoo w/designer touch moisturizing shampoo, deep con w/ pantene RN hair mask. Moisturized with miss jessie's baby buttercreme sealed w/ shikaki oil and bunned.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thanks. I really appreciate you getting back to me.
> I just bought the Super Soft Honey and I like that one too. Thinking about adding this one in as well. Is it Labor day yet?


 
You're welcome.  If you like the Super Soft Honey you will like this one too.  They perform the same IMO.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 24, 2009)

i co washed today with suave coconut. i wont be co washing again until thursday. i will rinse my hair tomorrow and the day after but without conditioner.


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 25, 2009)

Last night I added honey to my conditioner and placed a plastic bag over my head all night. Then I washed it out with apple cider vinegar with water. Then I used the mixed chicks deep conditioner followed up with mixed chicks leave in and creme of nature lemongrass & rosemary leave in creme conitioner. Love it, it doesn't make my curls fall so I have been putting it on my hair before bed and and sleeping with my silk cap on it. Tomorrow I will just co wash with mixed chicks deep conditioner and the leave in, air dry. I don't use any heat anymore and only comb when I co wash. It has really made a big difference.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 25, 2009)

Cowashed with HE Hydralicious con yesterday...


----------



## Jaxhair (Aug 26, 2009)

Pre-treated with AO HSR + coconut oil, then co-washed last night with Aussie moist + sodium bicarb, and followed that with a dcw with HE HH.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 26, 2009)

Monday & Tuesday cowashed with Shescentit's Soft Honey Condish.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 27, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair with Phyto Specific Intense Nutrition mask and coconut oil, cowashed with Suave Humectant.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 27, 2009)

cowashed last night w/ suave coconut con. moisturized w/ miss jessie's baby buttercreme sealed w/ shikiaki oil and bunned.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 31, 2009)

DC yesterday. Ojon's pre-poo treatment, poo'd w/ designer touch poo, DC w/ ORS. moisturized with miss jessie's baby buttercreme sealed w/ shikaki oil and bunned.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Cowashed with Super Soft Honey Condish and a lil AM.  Definitely going to get more of both.  It was a great detangling session.  Super easy and soft hair.


----------



## lowridin76 (Aug 31, 2009)

Cowashed yesterday. My usual Suave with tea tree oil. My hair is back to feeling yummy.


----------



## Nayna (Aug 31, 2009)

Just cowashed with AO honeysuckle rose, sealed with Jojoba and put it in 3 dookie braids.  I'm exhausted today for some reason.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Saturday: DC'd on dry hair, cowashed with Suave Humectant, then left in Suave Humectand and Coconut Oil for the rest of the day. Took out extensionless braids (see siggy) that night then cowashed with Aussie Moist - my hair was soooooo soft, WOW! I put in cornrows for a braidout.

Tuesday - Prepoo'd with oils overnight, cowashed with AM and put in cornrows for braidout. Will be cowashing tomorrow (Thursday).


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2009)

I cowashed this morning with Joico K-Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor for 3 minutes, followed up with Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Conditioner and used Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner as a leave in. My hair feels nice and soft and strong all at the same time, I love it!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't even know when was the last time I've updated in this thread.  I continue to cowash 5x/wk.  At least 1x/wk I cowash with a protein conditioner or reconstructor.


----------



## cch24 (Sep 2, 2009)

i haven't updated in forever. i cowash every morning with either aussie moist or mane n tail conditioner. twice a week i deep cowash with ion moisturizing solutions. i'm still in love with cowashing!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 2, 2009)

i co washed today with AO GPB. i wont co wash anymore this week. i think once a week is enough for me along with deep conditioning once a week.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2009)

There is only 3 weeks left for the completion of this challenge which will end on Septmeber 21st, 2009. I am getting extension braids installed tomorrow but I will still try to update a couple more times before the challenge ends.


----------



## MzPrince (Sep 3, 2009)

Cowashed last night with Yes to Carrots con, moisturized with miss jessie's baby buttercreme sealed with shikaki oil and bunned.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 3, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight with oils, cowashed this AM with Suave Humectant. Hair's now in cornrows for braidout.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 8, 2009)

Where's everyone?????

DC'd on dry hair then cowashed with AM today, hair's in cornrows for a braidout.

I have to clarify my hair this weekend, it's been a while. My hair NEEDS it.


----------



## MzPrince (Sep 8, 2009)

DC last night w/Pantene hair mask, moisturized w/ avococo butter sealed w/ shikaki oil and bunned.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2009)

Uh oh, I didn't update in here when I cowashed on Saturday, sowee. I did a cowash with Joico Deep penetrating Reconstructor and another conditioner, I can't remember which one right now.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 8, 2009)

^^I'm been bad about updating too and I cowash 5x/wk.  Still working on my reggie to start on Sept 21 but I'm cutting back to cowashing 3x wk.  One will be a deep cowash.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Sep 8, 2009)

All I got to say is, my siggie speaks for itself, between bootcamp and this co washing challenge,has helped me get to BSL.I'm ready for MBL next.


----------



## Jaxhair (Sep 9, 2009)

I co-wash once or twice a week. I'll try and update with every co-wash - apologies! (been soooo busy lately, sigh!)


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 9, 2009)

Will be cowashing later with TJ's Tea Tree Tingle condish.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 9, 2009)

i co washed today with coconut milk. my hair feels amazing. i just put it on my dry hair for almost two hours with a plastic cap and then rinsed it out and added leave in conditioner. i think this will continue to be my mid week co wash. its cheap and amazing.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 10, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair *overnight (1st time I've ever done this) *- I had a braidout yesterday so in the evening, I sectioned my hair to put back in cornrows but applied a lot of ORS Replenishing con and coconut oil to each section before cornrowing. This morning, I worked out with it still in my hair.

When I took out the cornrows, my hair was sooo soft  I applied Suave Humectant to my hair (without rinsing), showered then cowashed out with a little more Suave. 

Hair's back in cornrows for braidout, although someone at the gym said my hair looked nice so I might just leave my hair in cornrows till tomorrow.... I'll see.


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm still cowashing often. Not daily anymore since I've discovered twist outs on my natural hair, but I cowash at least once a week. I'm now using VO5 conditioners more than anything else. I just love all of them, and they smell so good.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Buddy!
I still haven't tried v05... I'll do so when next I'm in the U.S.


countrychickd said:


> I'm still cowashing often. Not daily anymore since I've discovered twist outs on my natural hair, but I cowash at least once a week. I'm now using VO5 conditioners more than anything else. I just love all of them, and they smell so good.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 11, 2009)

Cowashed Sat with Y2C after my protein tx. This week I've CW with KBB deep condish.  I left most of it in as a leave in.  I don't really like it because I need so much for my heavy handed self and its a bit expensive for such a small bottle.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 11, 2009)

Cowashed last night with TJ's Tea Tree Tingle condish.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 14, 2009)

Clarified yesterday then protein treatment (Keracare super reconstructor) then DC'd for a few hours with Aussie Moist mixed with Honey and EVOO. Applied porosity control to hair for about a minute after rinsing out DC.  

I put my hair back in my braids (no extensions).


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Not sure what I will be cowashing with today but I will be in a bit.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 14, 2009)

pre-pooing/deep conditioned yesterday for an hour and did a quick cw in the shower.


----------



## MzPrince (Sep 14, 2009)

Cowashed Friday with yes to carrots.


----------



## MzPrince (Sep 14, 2009)

Prepoo yesterday with Ojons treatment, shampoo w. design essentials/ deep con w/ ORS , moisturized with miss jessie baby buttercreme, sealed w/ shikaki oil and bunned.


----------



## Nayna (Sep 14, 2009)

Cw with AO White Camilia.  Very nice. I ised Giovanni Driect leave in then Sealed with Jojoba and and let it airdry in 3 dookie braids.  I cornrowed my hair up with KBB hair cream after so that I can start wigging it.  I'm attempting to wig it till next spring.  We'll see how that goes cus I love rocking my hair.  I will continue cowashing in these cornrows. I'll redo them in like 2 months.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

I cowashed with Aforveda's Holy Basil condish.  Not impressed.  I will try to use it by the end of this week.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Lightly cowashed with AM yesterday cos my hair's in braids (no extensions).


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 16, 2009)

Cowashed yesterday with CON's Reconstructor then followed with Afroveda's Holy Basil.


----------



## MzPrince (Sep 17, 2009)

Cowashed last night with Yes to Carrots.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 17, 2009)

DC'd dry hair (ORS Replenishing Con) overnight, added some coconut oil this morning. Worked out then cowashed out with Suave Humectant.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2009)

Cowashed with Patene's Nature Fusion MBC last night.


----------



## exubah (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, I haven't checked in here like in forever.  I am still co-washing but I have cut back to once a week.  I have finally figured out that my fine strands just do not like a lot of manipulation and that includes co-washing/pooing more than once a week.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 17, 2009)

Just checking in ladies....I am pre-pooing/deep conditioning now with a mild protein conditioner and will do a cleansing conditioner/acv rinse once in the shower.


----------



## MzPrince (Sep 21, 2009)

Last night, Pre-poo w/ Ojon pre-poo treatment, shampoo'd w/ jason's sea kelp and something else(don't remember), DC'd w/ ORS con.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Saturday: DC on dry hair. Worked out then cowashed out with Aussie Moist.


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 21, 2009)

I just wanted to say, that I love TIGI Moisture Maniac Conditioner as a co-wash.


----------



## ellehair (Sep 21, 2009)

Is everyone gonna keep co washing since the challenge is over today?? I think Im gonna hang on as long as I can without getting sick, lol
I havent cowashed that much in the last few weeks cause its harder further into my relaxere stretch, but i will start again tonight and co wash 2 to 3 times a week..


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes I'm going to keep cowashing 3-4 times a week 
I cowashed this morning. Cowashing has been really helpful during my transition to natural hair and I'm sticking to it even when my hair's eventually all natural.



ljamie4 said:


> Is everyone gonna keep co washing since the challenge is over today?? I think Im gonna hang on as long as I can without getting sick, lol
> I havent cowashed that much in the last few weeks cause its harder further into my relaxere stretch, but i will start again tonight and co wash 2 to 3 times a week..


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 24, 2009)

I've still been cowashing and I'll continue to cowash even after this challenge. It's been great for my hair, so I don't see a reason to change now.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 24, 2009)

I cowash 3x/wk.  My hair loves it.


----------



## MA2010 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have not cowashed in a while and I just got wind that the challenge is over! This challenge was great and really helped add moisture to my hair when needed.

Cowashing will remain in my hair regimen (just not as frequent as was in this challenge for me).


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 8, 2009)

I have been co-washing everyday...but now that it is getting cold and my hair is getting a little longer that wet hair will really get on my nerves. I am going to be braiding my hair now to hide it for the winter and see how much it grow. I don't comb it while dry anyway but I still will co-w maybe 1x per week.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 8, 2009)

i have just decided to not use shampoo anymore. if i need to shampoo it'll be once a month. but for right now yes i will continue to co wash. i will be using trader joes tea tree conditioner to cleanse my hair and scalp.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Oct 19, 2009)

Are you ladies still co washing for fall and winter, we got to start a new challenge?

I still co was on every wednesday with V05 or Sauve
​


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 19, 2009)

Still cowashing 3x week at night.


----------



## ellehair (Oct 21, 2009)

I cowash once a week now, thursdays are my cowash days.. Its cold here now and wet hair will have me with the sniffles like i'm a 3 year old!


----------



## Eisani (Oct 21, 2009)

Oooh wee, I forgot all about this thread while on hiatus!


----------

